# Hannibal [TV Series]



## Jαmes (Apr 5, 2013)

IMDB Description said:
			
		

> Explores the early relationship between the renowned psychiatrist and his patient, a young FBI criminal profiler, who is haunted by his ability to empathize with serial killers.



[YOUTUBE]36S1cgEW9bk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]lZYtRHLX0hA[/YOUTUBE]​
first episode aired yesterday 4/4/13 (i'm at +8:00 GMT). 

it's a psychological thriller that doesn't necessarily follow the hannibal franchise. instead, it uses the hannibal premise in its plot much like bbc's sherlock used its. 

i'm excited about this series. although mostly because sherlock isn't gonna resume production anytime soon. still, i've seen the first ep and it's very promising. the protagonist is very likeable in my opinion. and the actor (Hugh Dancy) is exceptional. 

it has a rather serious vibe that verges on mild horror. those of you who are into mind-stirring stuff will probably find this very interesting. 

watch it folks and discuss :33



and if a thread has already been made about this, then merge/trash ahead :33 i didn't see one though.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 5, 2013)

That was an awesome premiere. Hugh Dancy gave a really nice performance and Mads Mikkelsen was effective in his surprisingly laconic screentime. Laurence Fishburne's performance left much to be desired but i guess we all can blame it on his poorly-written role. The story also carried a tone similar with that of SE7EN's, which nicely complimented Mad Mikkelsen's hidebound turn. The Duration was also lean enough not to bear any empty moments. Everything felt jam-packed.

Count me in.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 5, 2013)

absolutely loved dancy's acting. he fit the character perfectly and it kinda seems like he's empathizing with will graham the way graham is empathizing with the serial killer(s). 

yes mikkelsen was very effective in his role. he doesn't look forced, awkward, or out of place. lol laurence was barely in the room with him, that's how much his presence stood out.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh that was a wonderful first episode. I love the interactions between the characters and I already have a general soft spot for characters with issues in dealing with people. I do wish they went into a little bit more detail for that murderer but you know how it goes, restrictions of hour long episodes and all. Considering that, still very interesting case and handling of it.


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 9, 2013)

Pilot episode was intense and riveting. I'm looking forward to the series. :33


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 13, 2013)

So how about them delicious mushrooms?  I love the entire issue with Lector and Graham being potential guardian figures of sorts for the coma girl who's name escapes me.  Didn't care for Freddie at all so good knowing she saw firsthand how her snooping ways can screw people over. Plus it was a pleasure watching Lector making her so uneasy. xD


----------



## Sann (Apr 14, 2013)

So I came across the trailer for "Hannibal" some weeks ago and when I saw, that Mads Mikkelsen would play Lector I was like "MUST SEE" 

I love how they show us Graham's ability to think like a serial killer- in the first 5 minutes of the first episode I was a little bit confused though, but it's freakin awesome. Somehow I find those scenes creepy as hell^^


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2013)

Loving this show. One for the acting, two cause it's pacing is great. I"m never bored and they deal with a number of issues.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 14, 2013)

Seen the first episode, looks promising. One of my favorite subjects. 

Mads Mikelsen doesn't look good as Hannibal so far, but who knows my opinion may change. Also they kind of went too far with Will Graham's psychological disorders. But I'll give it a shot.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 14, 2013)

The one thing that makes me want to stick around for the show is knowing that it's only gonna be 13 episodes instead of the, you know, traditional 22 or 24 episode model normally done for network television.

That means we're going to get a plot that takes its time in the right places, but speeds up things where it is necessary. No ridiculous filler episodes to weight the show down.

Good job for once NBC!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 14, 2013)

I miss the 24 episode per season times bro.

Thats what a TV show is supposed to be like.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 17, 2013)

I was skeptical, but Mads is a creepily awesome Hannibal Lecter.  

Will Graham (Dancy) reminds me of a young Pryzbylewski from HBO's _The Wire_.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I miss the 24 episode per season times bro.
> 
> Thats what a TV show is supposed to be like.



No...the best shows of all time are the 10-13 episode seasons. It's just truth. Filler = ruins shows.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2013)

This is a pretty great new show.

Though, I'd like to see more of the actual murder scenes, rather than _only_ show up after the fact with the forensics team.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 19, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> No...the best shows of all time are the 10-13 episode seasons. It's just truth. Filler = ruins shows.



Nope.

I remember the times when Lost occupied half of the year. 

And it only had like 1 or 2 filler episodes per season.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 20, 2013)

Pretty good show, Mads does a nice and creepy lecter


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 20, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nope.
> 
> I remember the times when Lost occupied half of the year.
> 
> And it only had like 1 or 2 filler episodes per season.



lol My friend it's not just filler episodes, it is also filler scenes as well. Though I feel it's more than 1 or 2 filler episodes apart of that.

Shows where certain amounts of dialogue are well past excessive. Where certain minor characters get focused on but contributes to nothing surrounding the story in any way (intrinsic or otherwise).

Lost had plenty of this, but only mitigated those issues to some degree because of numerous mysteries and various characters of the "will they, won't they" factor concerning death. Though elements did help Lost, but almost hurt it just as much.

imo.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Nope.
> 
> I remember the times when Lost occupied half of the year.
> 
> And it only had like 1 or 2 filler episodes per season.



Lost is a rare exception. But to say Lost had the amazing pacing of The Wire/The Shield/Breaking Bad/Game of Thrones and ect...is a bit silly


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 25, 2013)

Heh, commenting on last week's right before the next one airs of course.  Love the entire tense thing between Lector and Abigail. I'm pretty much ready for that tabloid lady to die any day now. Or become a serial killer herself. >.>;


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Heh, commenting on last week's right before the next one airs of course.  Love the entire tense thing between Lector and Abigail. I'm pretty much ready for that tabloid lady to die any day now. Or become a serial killer herself. >.>;



Isn't she the reporter who is killed in Red Dragon?

Do you see? Do you see?

While to go yet.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 25, 2013)

So I saw this article just now when I was looking into DLing episode #4 but only finding #5.



> *NBC?s ?Hannibal? Drops Episode Featuring Children Turned Killers*
> 
> NBC?s new Hannibal Lecter drama Hannibal will skip an episode of its 13-episode order. The episode, titled ?Ceuf?, originally slated for next Thursday, won?t air. Instead the following episode, ?Coquilles?, will run in its place, with ?Ceuf? shelved indefinitely. NBC quietly sent out an alert with the scheduling change on Monday, several hours before the Boston Marathon bombing, so the decision to pull the episode had no connection to this week?s violence in Boston. In fact, the premise of the discarded episode is more closely related with the December Newtown massacre. Per NBC?s official description, In ?Ceuf?, ?a string of family murders takes place and Will (Hugh Dancy) determines they were conducted by each of the families? missing children, who were abducted and brainwashed into killing their old families for their sinister ?new family.?
> 
> Such storyline would be questionable in any social environment, but for what it?s worth, Hannibal writer/executive producer told Variety the episode was filmed before the Newtown tragedy. ?Whenever you [write] a story and look at the sensational aspects of storytelling, you think, ?This is interesting metaphorically, and this is interesting as social commentary,? he said, stressing that it was his idea to pull the episode out of sensitivity to recent events. Hannibal, from Gaumont International TV, has garnered mostly positive reviews. The drama dipped in the ratings last night after solid firsts two airings.



[/COLOR]


----------



## Table (Apr 26, 2013)

I thought that they were going to air 'Ceuf' in Europe?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 26, 2013)

^^I hope they do b/c it sounds like a crazy episode.

The latest episode (_Coquilles_) was quite gruesome.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 28, 2013)

I just found the complete ep. but it has korean subs embeded...  does this one is going to air on england?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 3, 2013)

Anyone watch the new ep? 

eddie izzard


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 5, 2013)

Haha, that line about seeing an old friend. And I love that they brought Esparza as Chilton into this episode. Being a big ol' Pushing Daisies fan I immediately recognized him. 


masamune1 said:


> Isn't she the reporter who is killed in Red Dragon?
> 
> Do you see? Do you see?
> 
> While to go yet.


Ah, I never did read/watch the prequel, slacker that I am. D:


----------



## Ae (May 5, 2013)

Fruit Monger said:


> ^^I hope they do b/c it sounds like a crazy episode.
> 
> The latest episode (_Coquilles_) was quite gruesome.



It's actually the weakest episode so far


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2013)

this is a scary awesome tv series


----------



## Fruit Monger (May 11, 2013)

FBI: _But why is he killing them?_

Hannibal: _I got dinner party coming up!_


----------



## tari101190 (May 11, 2013)

I do really like it, and I love Bryan Fuller.

But I'm waiting for the focus to shift to Hannibal. I suppose they need to build up to it, since they don't know he's a suspect yet.

The newest episode perhaps hints at him now being suspected.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 11, 2013)

I swear to god Hannibal makes cannibalism look delicious


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2013)

damn it, I ate most of the dishes he serves with canibalistic ingredients


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 12, 2013)

I'm one of those people rolling around in annoyance as I wait to see if this is going to get get a second season. Yup, there's been a subtle shift in my brain. 20% Hannibal, 80% anime these days.

But anyway, damn those mighty fine and terrible looking meals. I love that whole thing with the business cards. xD And somehow that one stalkery patient creeps me out more than Hannibal. I assume the only reason he hasn't been chopped up yet is because he's too close, it would be way too easy to pin Hannibal as a suspect.


----------



## PureWIN (May 14, 2013)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I'm one of those people rolling around in annoyance as I wait to see if this is going to get get a second season. Yup, there's been a subtle shift in my brain. 20% Hannibal, 80% anime these days.
> 
> But anyway, damn those mighty fine and terrible looking meals. I love that whole thing with the business cards. xD And somehow that one stalkery patient creeps me out more than Hannibal. I assume the only reason he hasn't been chopped up yet is because he's too close, it would be way too easy to pin Hannibal as a suspect.



When Hannibal eventually does kill that stalker patient, which part of him do you believe he will eat?


----------



## masamune1 (May 15, 2013)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ah, I never did read/watch the prequel, slacker that I am. D:



Well, _this_ is what will happen to her.


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoYlCkHdNlU[/YOUTUBE]

Thats not _all_ that will happen to her; thats just the end. I'm leaving out the disturbing part.

In the book (s)he survives for a few hours after this. Her injuries get her.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 16, 2013)

Mads deserves a Emmy/Golden Globe for his portrayal has Hannibal


----------



## Harbour (May 16, 2013)

Good series. I like Mad's Hannibal. I like the atmosphere of cold blood and silence. The music is creepy. The actors are good.


----------



## Fruit Monger (May 16, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUCK!

Similar to how you're not supposed to go grocery shopping on an empty stomach, the same rule can be applied when watching this show!


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 16, 2013)

Fantastic episode.

The scene with Tobias, Franklin and Hannibal near the end was the most chills I've gotten since Hannibal knocked out Alana and started on Abigail


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 17, 2013)

So...did Hannibal let Tobias attack him on purpose so that he would have more of a link to his own psychiatrist and her trauma? Did Hannibal kill her attacker? Ahhh, so much I want to know.

And that fight was awesome. I did a whole bunch of cringing at the arm break and leg stabbing but boy was that satisfying at the end.


PureWIN said:


> When Hannibal eventually does kill that stalker patient, which part of him do you believe he will eat?


Haha, guess he'll never get to taste that sweet joy now, at least he got the neck snapping in though. xD


masamune1 said:


> Well, _this_ is what will happen to her.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Oh woah, alright then, good to know.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2013)

This show makes me want to get therapy for all those small animals i - oh look modern Family is on


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 18, 2013)

The part where will plays the cello/violin that was put in the dead man's throat was so awesome and creepy at the same time.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2013)

i didn't know how much i wanted serial killer on serial killer deathmatches until i saw the last ep


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 21, 2013)

It should be done more often.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 21, 2013)

not too often - it'd result in diminishing returns. i really want this show to maintain its integrity and creative direction without pandering, because it's way above anything i've seen on a broadcast network, ever

(granted, i haven't watched some of broadcast's greatest hits, like lost or 24 season 5, but yeah)


----------



## PureWIN (May 21, 2013)

Franklin! 

His death was so...unceremonious. But I guess it would've been ridiculous if he managed to escape a room with two sociopathic serial killers.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 22, 2013)

this series is questionable to stay on nbc, but someone will grab it. As for story lines we need a stable jack and will to have new things happen, they are breaking now, but they need to be re-fortified for a season 2, and whatever else comes. Before i guess they do a tooth fairy arc and end it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 24, 2013)

So do you think Hannibal and Will will adopt other murderous kids and start their own Brady Bunch family?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 25, 2013)

Wow, Abilgail is so screwed. D: Can she be surrounded by by a worse group of adults to er...help her with her past?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2013)

the newest episode oh god i cant unsee it


----------



## gumby2ms (May 31, 2013)

what traumatized you this time?? i'm glad they finally filled the whole in will's issues. it was getting a bit much and physical injury was seeming more likely for awhile. still annoyed he wasn't getting treated unless hannibal starts slipping him drugs to make him sane soon,


----------



## jam3sbob (Jun 2, 2013)

the girl can't/won't remember hannibal's face, only his haircut


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 2, 2013)

I was so tense at the start of the episode. I'm not good with scary things lurking around the house when you are alone. D: But wow, I did think the neurologist would die, but not this early on.


jam3sbob said:


> the girl can't/won't remember hannibal's face, only his haircut


And that impeccable taste in clothing! XD


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> the newest episode oh god i cant unsee it



What happened to the doctor? You're such a pansy.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha, my time to say, oh god, the most recent episode, most terrifying moment for me yet. You know, the whole, let's play doctor while you are still awake thing. Nonoononono. And I felt terrible but I also thought it was hilarious how Hannibal just let Will stand around after that seizure.


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2013)

Even though, I hated the guy but I felt so bad for him, I can't even imagine.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 8, 2013)

I love Hannibal but what he's doing to Will is just cruel.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 8, 2013)

I like Hannibal too but after last chap., men i'm starting to hate him... and that talks about how good is Mads in this character.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 15, 2013)

holy shittttt

poor will.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 15, 2013)

noooooooooooo abigail


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh man, dat moment of clarity!   Will realizing what Abigail is and then Abigail with Hannibal!  

I can't wait for the finale!

@Delicious - I loved _Dead Like Me_...even though I only watched the first season.


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 16, 2013)

I never really cared for Abigail. I hope she makes for a good dinner. 

But I'm so happy Will has recovered.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 17, 2013)

One wonders for how long can they strech out Hannibal's outing. If Will already sees him for what he is by the season 1 finale, what will season 2 consist of, other than the break-up of their relationship? Is Will imprisoned for Hannibal's crimes, trying to prove Hannibal's involvement (with the help of Alana/others?), and that forms the season's story arc? Or Hannibal being on the run and Will/FBI trying to catch him? 

Oh, and from another forum...:



> I recall reading a post from a member on imdb (I know, I know) "Hannibal tv series" message board, back BEFORE the renewal was announced, that we shouldn't worry too much about canceling because the cast etc. signed on for 39 episodes (aka 3 seasons) and then we see. Of course, he/she didn't reply how he/she knew that, because no one recalled reading it somewhere, but I wish it was true.. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had this same thought at the time, that they were purposefully holding back the renewal announcement to push the fans into marketing it the way we did.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 19, 2013)

i started watching the show yesterday, i'm halfway through now and i still can't understand if hannibal is an antagonist


----------



## Amanda (Jun 19, 2013)

Wait for the last few episodes...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 19, 2013)

What I love most about the show is the visuals, I have seen all episodes of dexter,GoT but the violence on display here is very striking imo. Even things like will's descent into madness with the stag and its antlers really help create a disturbing atmosphere. 

Mads Mikkelsen and Hugh Dancy are really good in their roles too.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 19, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> What I love most about the show is the visuals, I have seen all episodes of dexter,GoT but the violence on display here is very striking imo. Even things like will's descent into madness with the stag and its antlers really help create a disturbing atmosphere.
> 
> Mads Mikkelsen and Hugh Dancy are really good in their roles too.



i can't help but agree with you

just finished episode 9, can't wait to finish the rest. i hope this show continues


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 20, 2013)

The show was already renewed for a second season on May 30th.

And yes, the creators do have everything planned out until Season 4. I suspect NBC is expecting this show to become a cult hit, much like Fox's Fringe did (which lasted 5 seasons despite terrible ratings).

Also, they are actually now starting to count DVR recordings + online views + other forms of media. It's no longer _just_ how many watched the show live. I suspect this show is doing very well in DVR + online views.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> *The show was already renewed for a second season on May 30th.
> 
> And yes, the creators do have everything planned out until Season 4*. I suspect NBC is expecting this show to become a cult hit, much like Fox's Fringe did (which lasted 5 seasons despite terrible ratings).
> 
> Also, they are actually now starting to count DVR recordings + online views + other forms of media. It's no longer _just_ how many watched the show live. I suspect this show is doing very well in DVR + online views.



really? thank god


----------



## Amanda (Jun 20, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> Also, they are actually now starting to count DVR recordings + online views + other forms of media. It's no longer _just_ how many watched the show live. I suspect this show is doing very well in DVR + online views.




As far as I know most fans watch this online... me included. On Hulu of course. Everytime someone asks for or posts an illegal download link I want to punch him/her through the screen. Those views don't count! But the fandom has done admirable work to keep this train going, among other thinks promoting the places where you can watch it online legally.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 20, 2013)

oh my god season finale!  

my heart goes out to will. what hannibal is doing to him is extremely cruel but what i love about it is that it looks like he really does consider will to be a genuine friend, in his own twisted way. can't wait for the finale. will's brilliance shone through in that last episode and i'm wondering what the second season is going to be focusing on now that we know the cat's out of the bag. 

love hugh and mads. best acting i've seen in any television series in a long time.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2013)

hulu.com the free version i think considering i got a pop up to upgrade


----------



## Amanda (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes I do. However, when it airs in the Sates it's 5 AM in my country. I usually watched it the next day on Hulu, only in rare cases bothered to stay up till dawn to stream it. Like this morning.

GOD DAMN WHAT A FINALE.

This show is the best thing on tv. Everything about this last episode... urgh. Hannibal you perfect smooth bastard, I love you so much, please kill me gently and eat whatever part of me you see fit.

Now how to survive the hiatus?


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 21, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> You guys realize NBC.com streams the episodes commercial-free in HD quality, right?


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 21, 2013)

I caught Hannibal, but too bad no one else did lol!

I think there is one notable loose end in terms Will Graham's situation, and that is Miriam Lass. The mysterious killer was supposed to have killed Miriam because she was suspected to have gotten close to figuring things out. So how could Will be legitimately tied to her death?

Mad is Hannibal, and Hannibal is truly Mad.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 21, 2013)

i truly have no idea what will happen next season


----------



## Delicious (Jun 21, 2013)

Will goes to jail episode.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 22, 2013)

Damn dat final. 

Everything only just begun


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 22, 2013)

Moments of clarity is beautifully shot in this series.  These last two episodes were amazing.

Hannibal setting up Will was excellently executed.  Season 2 can't come soon enough!


----------



## jam3sbob (Jun 22, 2013)

hannibal wins...

round 2, fight!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 22, 2013)

Let's see what Will will be able to do in next season.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 22, 2013)

it will most likely be a psychological war between will and hannibal, i don't think will will try to break out of prison


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 22, 2013)

they interviewed the guy responsible for series. supposedly jack quits being a mile behind and starts to close the gap while will having all the time in the world makes more appropriate moves to stop the man.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 22, 2013)

totally forgot about jack, that seems plausible


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> holy shit
> 
> i'm watching the hannibal finale
> 
> ...



xposting because welp


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone not Will is a big cunt


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I caught Hannibal, but too bad no one else did lol!
> 
> I think there is one notable loose end in terms Will Graham's situation, and that is Miriam Lass. The mysterious killer was supposed to have killed Miriam because she was suspected to have gotten close to figuring things out. So how could Will be legitimately tied to her death?
> 
> Mad is Hannibal, and Hannibal is truly Mad.



he isn't. he was implicated in the murders of the four people the garrett jacob hobbs copycat killer was supposed to have done: the first victim cassie boyle, abigail's friend marissa schur, the neurologist dr sutcliffe, and that girl who thought she was dead georgia madchen. 

miriam lass was presumed to have been killed by the ripper, who also happens to be hannibal.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Anyone not Will is a big cunt



except for alana, yes


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Anyone not Will is a big cunt



ngl i hate jack

he's such a bad person

and no-one really ever calls him out on just how bad a person he is


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> ngl i hate jack
> 
> he's such a bad person
> 
> and no-one really ever calls him out on just how bad a person he is



i think he did much more damage to will than hannibal did. he saw how much worse will became in such a short amount of time, if he really cared about him he could've easily prevented all of this


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2013)

he really did

though the way hannibal was manipulating will (i think it's called gaslighting?) in these last few episodes was terrifying in a really insidious way

got under my skin


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 23, 2013)

Liverbird said:


> except for alana, yes



After season finale, yes.



Lucaniel said:


> ngl i hate jack
> 
> he's such a bad person
> 
> and no-one really ever calls him out on just how bad a person he is



Well, in the show only Alana is capable of calling him out on it but nobody cares. Like Hannibal.  Jack being a prick works for him after all.

Now thinking about it, I feel incredibly sad for Will. The guy is surroundered by jerks


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Well, in the show only Alana is capable of calling him out on it but nobody cares. Like Hannibal.  Jack being a prick works for him after all.
> 
> Now thinking about it, I feel incredibly sad for Will. The guy is surroundered by jerks



tbh not even alana can stop jack wriggling out of his responsibility

by the end of their confrontation in the finale,  jack had managed to get away with saying something like 'we have ALL failed will' and alana just sadly concurs

when alana sure as hell didn't fail will, jack just constantly refused to listen to anything she said, bc he had an expert in his pocket who'd egg will on to do anything to see what would happen


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> he really did
> 
> though the way hannibal was manipulating will (i think it's called gaslighting?) in these last few episodes was terrifying in a really insidious way
> 
> got under my skin



same here, his character is truly exceptional, he keeps his calm and maintains control at all times while doing disturbing things. the fact that he did all of this to will only because of curiosity shows what an evil character he is, got so close to him and destroyed him the worst way he could.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 23, 2013)

!!!!!


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 23, 2013)

^ loved this ending!

Kept thinking about Clarice meeting Lecter


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2013)

god these are absolutely killing me you guys


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2013)

those are gold


----------



## Delicious (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 23, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


>



BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 23, 2013)

The last two episodes were perfect execution. Incredible.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 25, 2013)

will's expression in the last panel


----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2013)

You guys are silly


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Amanda (Jun 25, 2013)

^ And that's the entire show.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 25, 2013)

ahahahaha  i lost it 

funniest shit i've seen in a while, kudos dude wish i could rep you again


----------



## olaf (Jun 27, 2013)

_...only after dinner they started wondering where was Moominpappa_​


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 27, 2013)

wai*T*

Does Dr. Bedelia Du Maurier know?  Is that what the young meat bit and her warning are getting at?

DAT hesitation as she's eating abiveal...


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2013)

Probably her first time


----------



## colours (Jun 27, 2013)

when someone tries to convince me abigail is dead


----------



## Amanda (Jun 28, 2013)

Not sure if Bedelia knows everything, because is she did, why Hannibal needed Will to be his friend and cannibal pal? But yeah, she knows more than anyone else (expect Will), and has already said she likes what she has seen of the real Hannibal.

As for Abigail being dead... well, Fuller has never given 100 % certain statement about it, while he has said Hannibal saw Abigail as his Mischa/dead little sister, and Hannibal doesn't eat the people he likes, but the people he despises, and Abigail wouldn't give Hannibal in because Hannibal has just as much on her as she as on him, so... perhaps he faked her death and sent her to Japan to live with lady Murasaki or something. Whatever makes you happier!


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 28, 2013)

Finished the last episode a few days ago.

My opinion on this TV-series:

Mads Mikkelsen is really good and the only aspect of this series that I enjoyed. Hugh Dancy, Hettienne Park and Kacey Rohl delivers some of the worst acting I have ever seen. Awful!



3/10


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Delicious (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 8, 2013)

This is the best new show on TV. NBC finally got something right here. Can't wait for the thirteen episode second season, and I'm glad it's just thirteen like the average cable show is. Reduces the need for filler BS and keeps the writers focused on the overarching story at hand. If it was 22 or whatever like your average network TV show, it likely wouldn't be as great as it is.

I can't believe NBC let Fuller get away with as much as he did, and I'm glad. This show seriously didn't hold back and totally subverted every expectation we had as viewers. It certainly kept me on my toes. Beautifully done. The low ratings are perplexing as hell. Seriously, America. What the fuck.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2013)

when should the next season start?


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 9, 2013)

FitzChivalry said:


> This is the best new show on TV. NBC finally got something right here. Can't wait for the thirteen episode second season, and I'm glad it's just thirteen like the average cable show is. Reduces the need for filler BS and keeps the writers focused on the overarching story at hand. If it was 22 or whatever like your average network TV show, it likely wouldn't be as great as it is.
> 
> *I can't believe NBC let Fuller get away with as much as he did, and I'm glad. This show seriously didn't hold back and totally subverted every expectation we had as viewers. It certainly kept me on my toes. Beautifully done. The low ratings are perplexing as hell. Seriously, America. What the fuck.*



This show in some ways is more disturbing and violent than Dexter or The Walking Dead, and that alone is an accomplishment in itself.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2013)

I finished watching season one a few weeks ago and I really liked it. Some parts where a bit too gruesome to my taste, but it didn't ruin the series as a whole as pretty much everything else is really good imo. Can't wait for season two.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 18, 2013)

I imagine I'm not the only one here who thinks the Angel Maker from the 5th episode wasn't actually the Angel Maker, but when I was watching it (just now- I know how the season ends, but I've not watched it all yet) I thought it was Hannibal.

It still could be, but now I'm thinking it was Francis Dolarhyde, the killer from Red Dragon and the guy who will probably be the main villain in season 4. Bryan Fuller said that some of the killings we'll see will have been his, when he's just starting out. Making angels like that is the kind of thing either he or Lecter would do, but when Will hallucinates "the Angel Maker" at the end he says something like "I can give you majesty", and the whole thing about that and how his victims are "becoming" something else, that is Dolarhyde's schtick, for those who have seen the movies / read the book.

And apparently David Tennant auditioned for Hannibal and gave a knock-out performance, so he _might_ be playing Dolarhyde as compensation. I know Fuller wants him in the show, at least.

*EDIT:* Then again, Tennant might be playing Mason Verger, in which case we'll see him soon. I've wondered if they might make Dolarhyde a girl.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 26, 2013)

Not entirely sure if I hate or love Hettienne Park in this series.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 26, 2013)

whats wrong with her


----------



## Stringer (Aug 26, 2013)

I recently caught up with the series, a great show despite how gruesome  it is. Episode 8 was probably my favorite episode of the  season, the  interactions between Lecter and Tobias were pretty awesome.  Everything  from their psychological warfare up to their final  confrontation was  handled superbly.  




Delicious said:


> whats wrong with her


Idk, to be frank she's been forgettable, her acting performance doesn't make you care enough for the character. I didn't miss her whenever Brian and Jimmy got the focus instead of her.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 26, 2013)

but you're not supposed to remember her


----------



## Stringer (Aug 27, 2013)

...You're kidding right.

She is part of the main cast, not a recurring character.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 27, 2013)

she doesn't do anything though


----------



## Stringer (Aug 27, 2013)

Delicious-kun~

She is a key member of the 'crime scene investigation' unit and an expert in fiber, her team's expertise and input complement Will Graham's skills. They're side-kicks of sorts.


----------



## Delicious (Aug 27, 2013)

exactly

side-kicks


----------



## Stringer (Aug 27, 2013)

So? Your train of thought doesn't make sense.

She's a main character in the show, what exactly makes you think the writers don't want viewers to remember and be fond of this character?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 27, 2013)

she's not a main character 

she's replaceable 

there is no need to have this convo


----------



## Shozan (Aug 27, 2013)

bet pool for "Will is tapping that Jap ass in season 2"


----------



## Stringer (Aug 27, 2013)

Delicious said:


> she's not a main character
> 
> she's replaceable
> 
> there is no need to have this convo


She is a main member of the cast, or do I have to school you on what that means.

Actually, best way not to have that discussion would have been not to inquire why a person may like or dislike the character, then provide a very poor reasoning as to why they shouldn't.




Shozan said:


> bet pool for "Will is tapping that Jap ass in season 2"


Which wouldn't surprise me.

Spending an extended time in jail outta make you thirsty.


----------



## Jay. (Sep 30, 2013)

ESPISODE 6

Badass shit. Love it so much so far.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 30, 2013)

Glad you do Jay.!


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 1, 2013)

Can't wait for second season.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm slowly making my way through this show. Onto episode 8 now.

I'm enjoying it, but its damn infuriating that nobody even suspects Hannibal at this point. In the book and films Will spent 5 minutes with the guy and knew he was the Ripper. Sure some of that was luck but _those_ Hannibals put a lot more effort into hiding what they were doing.

I know this is partly because we know Lecter is the killer, but even so, it seems like the FBI have a blind spot when it comes to him.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 1, 2013)

masamune1, Bryan Fuller said that to the other characters Hannibal is like Frasier. Helpful, silly and endearing. To them he's the least suspicious gentleman out there. Instead Will is drawing all attention to himself with his behavior. Which is of course Hannibal's plan.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd buy that if he didn't act so damn suspicious all the time, or if they weren't supposed to be experienced psychologists and law enforcement officers. But its not just that Lecter personally isn't setting them off; its that they are making a ton of assumptions about the copycat killer as well as the Chesapeake Ripper (and the Angel Maker, but while I think they got the wrong guy, I don't think that was Lecter- looking more at Francis Dolarhyde), and that they seem to be overlooking a lot of basic procedures for dealing with cases like these, not to mention that Lecter himself is much more reckless than he originally was.

Nothing especially new in TV crime shows, but given the source material is one of the more realistic depictions of serial killer fiction out there, and given how easily (by comparison) Will catches everybody else, its more than a little jarring.


----------



## Delicious (Oct 1, 2013)

fisrt look at season 2


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

I see muh Beverly.


----------



## Jay. (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah I caught up. Depressing series finale lol.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 2, 2013)

Delicious said:


> fisrt look at season 2




Spoilers for season 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I've heard it seems like in season 2 we're going to have the classic Silence of the Lambs set-up, where an investigator goes to the asylum to seek help with a case from one of the patients there... but it will be Hannibal consulting Will, whose behind the bars of course. That sounds just... so.... good. 

When season 1 ended I wondered how they can continue from there with Will locked up. But season 2 might be even better than season 1...




It's useless to dream such hopeless dreams, but it'd be awesome if this show really got all the 6 or 7 seasons Bryan Fuller has envisioned in his mind. And if they never get to shoot them, then at least release them as a novelization or something! I need to know what happens in this AU version... especially in that hypothetical final season where


*Spoiler*: __ 



Will goes to hunt Hannibal who has run away with Clarice.


----------



## Delicious (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Delicious (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 19, 2013)

;__;


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 20, 2013)

Ah, saw this the other day. Not too far off. Sweet. It'll be nice to see the cat and mouse game now that Will's aware of Hannibal's extracurricular activities to a certain extent.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 20, 2013)

OH YEAH! So excited for the second season!


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 21, 2013)

During the holidays I think I'm gonna go back and rewatch the last few episodes, I remember them being awesome.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 21, 2013)

February 28? That's in two months. I had forgotten how close this is... 

Promo pics:












Behind the scenes (mildly spoilerish):










*Spoiler*: _Crime scene?_ 





Will we get deadly bees?


----------



## Amanda (Dec 21, 2013)

Pics taken by a fan from location while filming a scene:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Based on this and the promo shot of a crime scene posted by Delicious, it looks like they'll continue with the killer-of-the-week formula, and Hannibal will replace Will in the team.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Amanda (Jan 18, 2014)

^

50 % old footage, but still nice to be reminded how close the 2nd season is.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 18, 2014)

Season one was very upsetting but awesome.

Can't wait for season two.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XVhl6WgMTGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Jan 20, 2014)

AAAAHHH!!

Looks so awesome! 

And oh Bryan, using "Stand By Me" as a trailer song for this... well, it _is_ a twisted buddy show after all.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jan 20, 2014)

MRW I watched 1:27-1:37



I can't wait!


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't have a proper source for this, but apparently


*Spoiler*: __ 



this season will have flash-forwards. So that's actually Crawford and Hannibal fighting, and it will be in the first episode, but it will be set at the end of the season. So we'll have an A-plot of Graham working to expose Hannibal as the killer he is, and a B-plot where he has done that and the FBI try and capture him. 




Also

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPoF9PSv3ws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2014)

i don't like that device much but i'm sure the execution will win me over


----------



## Amanda (Jan 27, 2014)

Normally I'm not into that kind of device either, but here I think it can work. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




We all already know Hannibal is going to get caught at some point. The suspense of season 2 doesn't come from guessing what's going to happen, but wondering how and when it's going to happen. All while watching the still clueless characters chat with the wolf in grandma's clothes. Opening the season with a gruesome reminder of Hannibal's nature, and what's awaiting them all might well work.




Somebody leaked the trailer for episode 2, but when fans realized it wasn't meant for them they took down all the videos and almost all of the GIFs. Good for them, though I must admit I'm not that strong.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 30, 2014)

I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 3, 2014)

_
*Spoiler*:  



Michael Pitt is returning to TV in a major role on NBC?s dark thriller Hannibal.

Pitt is playing the character of Mason Verger, an unstable young wealthy patient of Dr. Hannibal Lecter (Mads Mikkelsen) who begins a dangerous cat-and-mouse game with the deadly serial killer.

Mason Verger role will be introduced late in the upcoming second season, which finds FBI profiler Will Graham (Hugh Dancy) in prison, framed for Lecter?s crimes, while the doctor advises the agency on cases. Gary Oldman previously played an older version of Mason Verger in the 2001 Hannibal film, which is based Thomas Harris? Hannibal novel. NBC?s Hannibal timeline precedes the events in the film and is also set before the events in Thomas? Red Dragon. Recently Hannibal also cast Verger?s sister Margo, who is played by relative newcomer Katharine Isabelle.


_


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 4, 2014)

*.*


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 6, 2014)

I can't wait for the new season. :33


----------



## Delicious (Feb 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FtDb89c7rWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Feb 6, 2014)

idontsleepiwait.gif

The trailer itself wasn't as smooth as it perhaps could have been, but the new content looks good. This season might have some old school Lecterian vibe to it.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Not long to go now....

Clips from the new season.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWNJV3LNveE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9uXIj7NJC0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtBugk6uLNA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpbGDAz5_kc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLaA8H7ARKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Feb 24, 2014)

Uhm... I'm a shameless spoiler hound so I watched them all with glee... but that first ones gives away quite a lot. Others might want to consider before viewing. 

More importantly... Hopefully we'll see Lady Murasaki this season, even if only in a flashback.

Edit: removing spoilers


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 24, 2014)

David Bowie is rumoured to be in it as Hannibal's uncle, so....we might.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Amanda said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute...Spoiler Tag that stuff!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not like the video tells us that Jack and Hannibal fight! Every mention of that had been tagged!


----------



## Amanda (Feb 24, 2014)

I changed the wording, as the point was to warn about the first video being pretty spoilery.

Fuller said he has offered the role to Bowie, but we haven't heard anything about it since then, have we?

Any Lady Murasaki dream castings? Admittedly I liked Gong Li in the role, even thought it was one more case of a Chinese actress playing Japanese role in Western media.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 24, 2014)

SPOILER YOUR POST!


----------



## Amanda (Feb 24, 2014)

Did that. Shouldn't the videos themselves be hidden under spoiler tags?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Did that. Shouldn't the videos themselves be hidden under spoiler tags?



Nah; they give nothing away. Just pics and titles.

Also- do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## ℛei (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Amanda (Feb 28, 2014)

_HeAteUs ends today, it ends today, today~_


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Fruit Monger said:


> Oh man, I should NOT have watched that.
> 
> I'm very surprised that they released this online.  Huge spoiler IMO.



Unless you've seen the movies or read the books.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 28, 2014)

that fight scene is the start oh shit


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, just watched it.

Guess we know where the ear came from now.


----------



## Ae (Mar 1, 2014)

Fruit Monger said:


> Oh man, I should NOT have watched that.
> 
> I'm very surprised that they released this online.  Huge spoiler IMO.



It's really not if you've seen the episode.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 2, 2014)

It was an amazing premiere

Am i the only one hoping Netflix would snatch this so i can binge-watch it at once and already know what led to the cold open


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 2, 2014)

The premiere's viewership ratings. I guess NBC didn't take too much of a hit with the low rate since it's a co-production.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 2, 2014)

Dead


----------



## Amanda (Mar 2, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Dead



The meeting we've been waiting for. 

It was a good episode. Perhaps a bit slow start to the season despite that opening fight, but still it sets up the tune and the plot lines of the rest of the season. I'm really looking towards to Will manipulating Hannibal...


----------



## olaf (Mar 2, 2014)

I think that they overused CGI in this ep (black!alana and some of the antler!hannibal) but besides that it was a nice ride, so exciting.

plus there was some case of the week, just enough to make me interested


----------



## Fruit Monger (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice start, very surprised that THAT was how the season started...would've rather liked it if it was a surprise.  At least there seems to be a lot behind that scene that we don't yet.

Very anxious to see how Will will fight back/piece together details on incriminating Hannibal.



masamune1 said:


> Unless you've seen the movies or read the books.



I've only watched _The Silence of the Lambs_, I [obviously] know that Hannibal will get caught/found out...just didn't think it would be so soon.



Masterpiece said:


> It's really not if you've seen the episode.



Take note of the post's timestamp.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, the show takes a _lot_ of liberties with the books. In the _Red Dragon_ novel as well as the adaptation _Manhunter_, Graham caught Lecter within minutes of _meeting_ him. 

The Hopkins adaptation of the book does suggest that Graham and Lecter have been working together to "catch" the Chesapeake Ripper, but even there, Graham figures him out relatively quickly.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Blunt (Mar 8, 2014)

This fucking show. I don't usually get squeamish with tv gore but even I had to look away during the beginning when the guy was ripping off his own skin. A first for the show for me.

But still, amazing as always. I definitely understand the therapist a lot more now; I was very unsure of her before. Every single second of her and Hannibal's interactions, in this episode and in every episode she's been in, have been overflowing with tension and it was nice to see it come to a head. 

Beverly is just pek

I really hope Hannibal doesn't eat her.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 8, 2014)

I like this show but _dear God_ the FBI are idiots. 

Did that woman just seriously say they are going to argue that Will _faked_ his encephalitis? Didn't Will have _brain surgery_ for that?


----------



## Atem (Mar 9, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I like this show but _dear God_ the FBI are idiots.
> 
> Did that woman just seriously say they are going to argue that Will _faked_ his encephalitis? Didn't Will have _brain surgery_ for that?



Just antibiotics and stuff but they should have that on record somewhere. It's stupid to say it was faked when the only reason you could say Will killed that doctor was to cover up the fact that he had it? 

That makes no sense and saying that he was in cahoots with that doctor to make the whole thing up even stupider. There was another hospital, and other doctors that found it at the end of season one. Those guys are still alive last I checked. 

In fact, if those doctors are not in court I'm going to call shenanigans on that. This FBI is corrupt as fuck.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 9, 2014)

Glad it's back. Missed the aesthetics. I was quite squeamish during the opening too.

Love the fight between Jack & Hannibal the episode before too.

Hope the therapist got away. Don't want to see her again as much as I love her, I'm afraid if she returns it will be on Hannibal's table.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 9, 2014)

Well the actress who plays her is on a new show now so it's likely she did get away. The show she's going to looks pretty fucking stupid and it will probably get cancelled so I imagine the writers of Hannibal would like the possibility of bringing her back in the case that happens.



Gwyn said:


> Just antibiotics and stuff but they should have that on record somewhere. It's stupid to say it was faked when the only reason you could say Will killed that doctor was to cover up the fact that he had it?
> 
> That makes no sense and saying that he was in cahoots with that doctor to make the whole thing up even stupider. There was another hospital, and other doctors that found it at the end of season one. Those guys are still alive last I checked.
> 
> In fact, if those doctors are not in court I'm going to call shenanigans on that. *This FBI is corrupt as fuck.*


That part, at least, isn't too far off. My dad is retired FBI and he said women like that supervisor are a dime a dozen there and the general attitude that "we'd like this to go away" would definitely be prevalent.


----------



## olaf (Mar 9, 2014)

don't forget that Gillian Anderson has also show in UK: The Fall (not like filming it would take that long, since it's british and all)

at the end of last ep when the guy woke up in the silo I was like "lol. sucks to be you". but somehow the first coupld minutes of this episode were so intense end emotional, I really rooted for him and was really sad when his escape hit the rocks.


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 9, 2014)

My face when I saw that guy hit the rocks after that escape scene: ""


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 12, 2014)

I laughed so hard when Hannibal popped up at the top of that silo and complimented the guy on his work. xD; And then getting the guy to go with the plan to make him the center of his corpse pile, oh what a charmer.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 15, 2014)

Excellent episode, and Fuller apparently considered this the lull of the early part of this season. He says things skyrocket in episode 4.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh god, please don't kill off Beverley. 

Chilton is such a cunt.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 15, 2014)

This fuckin' show 

hannibal should have seized the chance of the reporter's reappearance to kill her. 

Hannibal's obsession with Will continues to be sole powerful driving force of the show. 

Dr.Du Maurier's observation is continuing to take shape. His obsession with Will ruined his air of transparency. He keeps sticking his neck out for will and exposing his own pattern in the process. This is what will eventually blow his cover.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Freddie Lounds is not going to die anytime soon. She has to live until the 4th season. 

Chilton has until the 5th, which might not be made, so he might not die at all.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2014)

For a moment there, I thought he was a cult leader.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## masamune1 (Mar 15, 2014)

It was funnier before the last two panels.

Don't explain the joke.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Mankanshoku Mako said:


> Oh god, please don't kill off Beverley.
> 
> Chilton is such a cunt.



Beverly in in the novel; she _should_ be fine.

Hopefully.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 16, 2014)

She's getting really close though and and the preview shows that Hannibal is gonna find out Will is telling her everything about him.  

I really hope you're right.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 16, 2014)

all hail this show for it is amazing


----------



## Blunt (Mar 16, 2014)

Best show on TV imo.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 16, 2014)

The presentation of the food by Hannibal

and the murder scenes in this, its just pure art

Grotesque yet beautiful at the same time, and Mads does such an amazing job as Hannibal imo


----------



## olaf (Mar 16, 2014)

Ladies and gentelmen let me introduce to you Freddie Lounds: Worst Witness Ever



"Yes I'm a liar, but my hat is great!"


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Blunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Holy shit, Mads' face is full on Hannibal "I'm gonna eat you."


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 17, 2014)

i wanna try on hannibal's suits too


----------



## Shozan (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm sure the cut-scenes where Will's fishing in the river are the ending scene for this season.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 21, 2014)

Omg nooooooooooo


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 21, 2014)

hoyl shit that episode


----------



## Delicious (Mar 22, 2014)

beverly is so dead


----------



## Blunt (Mar 22, 2014)

BEVERLY!!!!! 

Why do my favorite characters always get killed?


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gina Torres was flawless even on her deathbed. Glad she got that last slap in.

And Beverley. Wow. I guess we didn't have to see how she died.

I really love Bryan Fuller's mind twisted mind. He makes even the most horrific things look so beautiful on screen.

That lobotomy had me convulsing in agony though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 22, 2014)

Caught up after marathoning

worst episode to catch up on


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Caught up after marathoning
> 
> worst episode to catch up on



I share this sentiment 

Why did Beverley go alone?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Beverly is still alive in _Red Dragon._

Make of that what you will.

I do wonder if what Hannibal has down there is Abigail and Miriam Lass, alive, bedridden and comatose (and of course, mutilated). Abigail is alive in the novel as well. Just so he can play God with their lives. 

No character who is alive in the books has died on-screen yet; even Phyllis Crawford doesn't die till around _Silence of the Lambs._ So....its possible, at least.


----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2014)

Who the hell cares about Beverly? Hannibal should just eat everyone.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 23, 2014)

I love how she went to Hannibals house/office alone without telling a single soul where she was going, even after Will told her to run as far from Hannibal as she possibly could. Going to miss Hettienne Park though.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 23, 2014)

every fucking episode tops the last one. Awesome season so far.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 24, 2014)

this show

this fucking show

wow


----------



## jam3sbob (Mar 25, 2014)

hannibal, quick as a cat, able to dodge bullets!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2014)

jam3sbob said:


> hannibal, quick as a cat, able to dodge bullets!



From a great distance...in an open area....by a trained marksmen .


----------



## Blunt (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh god, the thought of him keeping Beverly alive down there is worse than her being dead. 

Beverly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2014)

The wait is killing me, after finding out beverly's fate, I might just take a break until the season finale and watch it all in one go.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 28, 2014)

That was certainly a memorable way to treat Beverly's display....



So much breathtaking acting... Dancy and Mikkelson are beyond elite at this point, Eddie Izzard was fantastic, and Raul Esparza's Chilton is the most delicious performance on the show the last three episodes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2014)

I usually enjoy watching Hannibal prepare food, too bad the only ingredient that can take away that joy was the one he used.

Was she alive through the cutting process? Will said she just lost consciousness after the scuffle.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 28, 2014)

She was frozen solid. She died in the freezer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah just remembered the body had to be frozen, still one of the craziest death scenes so far. Seems Jack is close to finding Hannibal out too.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 29, 2014)

there's no fucking way that food tests positive for human remains










which makes me sade as hell


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2014)

It has to , this whole "Will Graham seems crazy even though he was 100% correct about everything" is getting old,tbh.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 29, 2014)

it is

and hannibal fucking alana is cold. as. fuck.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 29, 2014)

cold

frozen

beverly


----------



## Ae (Mar 29, 2014)

Blunt said:


> She was frozen solid. She died in the freezer.



There's been cases where people were revived after being frozen


----------



## Blunt (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah but that involves them getting defrosted.

She was cut when she was still frozen solid.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 29, 2014)

Poor Beverley


----------



## Fruit Monger (Mar 29, 2014)

If there is one thing that bothers me about this show, is that at times, they go a bit overboard on the background music/sfx.



Blunt said:


> there's no fucking way that food tests positive for human remains



If anything, the results will show that some of the food contain some sort of organ (i.e. Liver), but no proof if it comes from humans.  Whatever they find it will only make Jack start to believe Will.  It would seem corny if they found conclusive evidence that Hannibal used humans (as food), yet have the showdown they did from the season premiere.

Something this show did well last season was executing moments of clarity, when Will truly started seeing Hannibal for what he is.  Hopefully Jack will have those moments this season.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2014)

So Hannibal Lecter goes missing and they search his office, but _not_ his house. 

That is, they look in the place without evidence that he is the Ripper, and _don't_ look in the place where it _is._

Oh well. He'll be exposed in episode 7.

Two to go.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm still trying to wrap my brain around Beverley not being able to shoot Hannibal down when she had the complete advantage of doing so, He not only was able to get behind her, but left without a scratch. I know this is classic storytelling and only Will Graham will have the chance of taking him down, but that is.. mind blowing to say the least.

Also you'd think it wouldn't be so easy to place murder evidence in the same observatory over and over.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hannibal switched off the lights and unlike Beverley, he knew the layout of his own basement. Its _he_ who had the advantage. She missed her first shot, and that's all he needed. 

And unlike Beverley, Hannibal is _very_ experienced and good at killing people.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, Hannibal definitely had the advantage. She was shooting blind in a room with a layout she wasn't familiar with against a guy who has killed dozens, if not hundreds of people. She had no chance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2014)

hmm, maybe i'm overestimating an FBI agent's ability to get out of a grapple. but in either case I still believe Dr. Lector gets away with alittle too much here.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 29, 2014)

That episode


wow


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 29, 2014)

Just caught up. Damn.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2014)

Beverly. 



masamune1 said:


> Oh well. He'll be exposed in episode 7.




Is this sure knowledge? :amazed Has Fuller said so in some interview?

Mads Mikkelsen (or was it Fuller?) has said the season ends favorable to Hannibal - Mikkelsen has also implied Hannibal more or less wins that fight against Jack. So I've assumed that it ends with them finding out about him, but him escaping arrest and going on the run. Season 3 could be about (the now freed) Will trying to hunt Hannibal down.

One element I can't yet place into this all is Mason Verger and his sister, who are to appear in this season.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> hmm, maybe i'm overestimating an FBI agent's ability to get out of a grapple. but in either case I still believe Dr. Lector gets away with alittle too much here.



He gets away with too much over the course of the show; in real life he'd probably have been caught much faster, given the risks he takes. But the fight with Beverley went more or less believably. 



Amanda said:


> Is this sure knowledge? :amazed Has Fuller said so in some interview?



Nah; its from TV Tropes.

7th episode (or thereabouts) is always a twist. Based on the teaser we've got I think Hannibal won't be exposed in the next episode (ep. 6) but will be in the 7th.



> ]Mads Mikkelsen has said the season ends favorable to Hannibal - he has also implied he more or less wins that fight against Jack. So I've assumed that it ends with them finding out about him, but him escaping arrest and going on the run. Season 3 could be about (the now freed) Will trying to hunt Hannibal down.
> 
> One element I can't yet place into this all is Mason Verger and his sister, who are to appear in this season.



Its pretty simple, I think- Hannibal fights Jack in ep. 6 or 7, wins and escapes, though Jack survives. The rest of the season they spend hunting for Hannibal when he is hiding with one of his wealthy patients- Mason Verger. But Mason is an unstable and evil bastard and Hannibal eventually turns on him, probably around the time the FBI realize where Hannibal is. Hannibal escapes then as well.

My guess, at least. Couple of other ways it could go.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 29, 2014)

Hettienne Park plays a lab rat who is qualified to carry a firearm. If she was an experienced field agent it might have been different. She might win a few "king of the lab('s)", but she isn't really going to match someone in the field like Hannibal given what we have seen from him. I don't understand why she didn't shoot him as soon as she turned around, but  maybe fbi procedure prevented her. But her reaction time is garbage lol; she had the gun already aimed yet failed to shoot in the second it took Hannibal to turn off the lights, but that could be attributed to her being a forensics agent. Mulder would have done better than Scully in that same situation.

I will really miss her though, but not as much as Kacey Rohl. I'm not sure if I loved her more in _the Killing_ on this series.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 30, 2014)

I wonder if Hannibal will miss one of those bullets buried in the walls/floor, and it becomes incriminating evidence against him. 

And why did he put the mural killer's kidneys inside Beverley? That only connects the murders and therefore grants yet another clue of the identity of the Ripper. 

Oh, and Zeller will likely remember the discussion he had with Beverly. She made a point about making sure Hannibal is away from home... then Hannibal leaves the hospital at Bella's request, and the next day Beverly is dead. They're so close on him, if I was Hannibal I started planning tactical retreat.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey, hey, look at this.

Click here to join it.

It's...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Hannibal eating Will's brains. Note the way the pastry has been shaped to mimic Will's mask.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Nae'blis said:


> Hettienne Park plays a lab rat who is qualified to carry a firearm. If she was an experienced field agent it might have been different. She might win a few "king of the lab('s)", but she isn't really going to match someone in the field like Hannibal given what we have seen from him. I don't understand why she didn't shoot him as soon as she turned around, but  maybe fbi procedure prevented her. But her reaction time is garbage lol; she had the gun already aimed yet failed to shoot in the second it took Hannibal to turn off the lights, but that could be attributed to her being a forensics agent. Mulder would have done better than Scully in that same situation.
> 
> I will really miss her though, but not as much as Kacey Rohl. I'm not sure if I loved her more in _the Killing_ on this series.



She was slow on the reaction time because of her shock and horror at whatever is in that basement along with finding out that a legendary serial killer is down there with her. Knowing Hannibal personally, if not that well, might slow her down too. Even then, it was only a second. 



Amanda said:


> I wonder if Hannibal will miss one of those bullets buried in the walls/floor, and it becomes incriminating evidence against him.
> 
> And why did he put the mural killer's kidneys inside Beverley? That only connects the murders and therefore grants yet another clue of the identity of the Ripper.
> 
> Oh, and Zeller will likely remember the discussion he had with Beverly. She made a point about making sure Hannibal is away from home... then Hannibal leaves the hospital at Bella's request, and the next day Beverly is dead. They're so close on him, if I was Hannibal I started planning tactical retreat.



I think its all evidence that Hannibal is getting a little too cocky along with him not really being all that stable to begin with. 

He's starting to make mistakes, not helped by the fact that the only people he was remotely close to have found out he's a homicidal maniac. 

And if you know Hannibal's backstory and know the character well, its easy to see a certain self-destructive streak in him. He's the kind of guy who would prefer the death penalty to being locked up (certainly true of the books and movies, at least). He's probably thought about killing himself too, since he finds life interesting but not particularly meaningful. But he takes it for granted that he is smarter and better than everyone around him, and more insightful in every way, and he can't resist showing off every now and then. 

Which is why he put the kidneys in Beverley. He's playing a game with the FBI but its been _so damn easy_ to fool everyone that he can't resist taking these risks, especially since the FBI actually invited him into their world in the first place, Crawford doing so without knowing that Hannibal is the man he's been after all this time. 

And remember that while Hannibal is brilliant, he tends to think short-term. He probably has backup plans and escape routes planned out, but he's not one for overly-elaborate or convoluted schemes. He does what he feels like to see what will happen, or otherwise to enjoy himself. His only real interests are self-gratification and his own curiosity. And, in his own twisted way and only up to a certain point, "helping" people sort out what-he-regards-as their problems.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 4, 2014)

oh


----------



## Blunt (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm actually afraid.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 4, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> oh



Unless you've read the book or seen the films.

....Right?


----------



## Amanda (Apr 4, 2014)

The most shocking thing? Well well. They better live up to that promise.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, not shocking but I didn't expect it.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 5, 2014)

Is it next week yet?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 5, 2014)

this show....

im curious why the meat didnt show up as anything (unless chilton told hannibal jack might do that with the wink, but it think that was more for Gideon)

curious about the mirium thing and what this is gonna do, probably has amnesia or something rofl


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 5, 2014)

No way Hannibal leads Jack to Miriam Lass when she can give him up.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 5, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> this show....
> 
> im curious why the meat didnt show up as anything (unless chilton told hannibal jack might do that with the wink, but it think that was more for Gideon)
> 
> curious about the mirium thing and what this is gonna do, probably has amnesia or something rofl



The meat showed nothing because not everything Hannibal serves is human meat. 

Do you have any idea how many people he'd have to kill to throw a dinner party that size and only serve that one kind of meat? Its a lot more than four or five. Trust me, I know. 

Given the look on Hannibal's face, some of that probably _was_ human meat, but Jack just picked the wrong stuff. 



Fruit Monger said:


> No way Hannibal leads Jack to Miriam Lass when she can give him up.



Well, he just did. 

Also, always wondered why Hannibal killed that census taker.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 5, 2014)

He ate his own leg.

I love this show.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Hannibal's logic: "Will is now ready to kill me. Okay, let's set him free." 

But it makes sense, really. Up until now, the whole series has been about Hannibal trying to set Will's inner killer free. Now Will has found that which drives him into the act: "righteousness". Hannibal even pretty much said he's proud of Will, and that Will is now more in control of himself that he has ever been. I don't think he'd be ready to die just to perfect his art of corruption, but he's ready to take the challenge. 

As for Miriam... she's been a captive for what, a few years? I doubt she's in the mental condition to tell anything crucial, not now, not yet. Hannibal seems to be ready to let go of his current life, of the people he has grown accustomed to (or even to like some of them). I think he's preparing to disappear. Why let her free? I don't know, but perhaps he assumes she won't be a threat to him before he's off anyway. Perhaps she even slows them down, as they concentrate on trying to make sense of what happened to her. Perhaps she's to further distract Jack, like Bella has distracted him.


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 5, 2014)

Dude had to eat his own leg. This fucking show.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 5, 2014)

It would certainly not be beyond Hannibal's vast skill set to have captured and kept Miriam captive all this time without her having ever seen him.

I doubt he'd lead Jack straight to her if she could just say "Hannibal did it." It would ruin all the fun far too quickly. A major aspect of Hannibal's modus operandi is his extreme patience. He'd want this to unfold slowly so he could savor and examine every moment and reaction. Throwing the answer right to Jack goes against everything Hannibal has ever done.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Blunt said:


> *It would certainly not be beyond Hannibal's vast skill set to have captured and kept Miriam captive all this time without her having ever seen him.*
> 
> I doubt he'd lead Jack straight to her if she could just say "Hannibal did it." It would ruin all the fun far too quickly. A major aspect of Hannibal's modus operandi is his extreme patience. He'd want this to unfold slowly so he could savor and examine every moment and reaction. Throwing the answer right to Jack goes against everything Hannibal has ever done.



She walked into his office, said hello to him, asked for his help on the Chesapeake Ripper case, saw that picture of the Vitruvian Man that matched the style of the Ripper's latest kill, and then was attacked from behind and knocked unconscious.

I'm pretty sure that counts as "seeing him". Hannibal is simply getting cocky and reckless.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 6, 2014)

Ah, I forgot about that. 

Hmm....


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 6, 2014)

What was even the point of that warning? To throw people off and expect gore?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah that was the biggest overstatement in the history of television.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 6, 2014)

That leg looked delicious.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 10, 2014)

hasn't been posted yet, right? It's mostly footage we've seen already, but there's some new clips too.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Run Chilton, run.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 11, 2014)

God DAMN.

What _else_ could have happened in this episode?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 11, 2014)

And he was actually starting to grow on me, too.

Hannibal


----------



## Hunter (Apr 11, 2014)

Man, this just keeps getting better.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 12, 2014)

Hunter said:


> Man, this just keeps getting better.



This.

And just in case

*Spoiler*: __ 




About the newest episode,  I thought Will lost his mind again when he should up at Hannibal's with his hair actually combed


----------



## Amanda (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm in complete denial about Chilton's death: I was really looking forwards to Hannibal being his prisoner patient and the two annoying the hell out of each other. Clinging on to this hope:


*Spoiler*: _Tweets by Bryan Fuller_


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, for all the enjoyment and fun this series has, it still _really_ stretches the credulity of my belief sometimes.

I mean, am I seriously meant to think that Hannibal has killed dozens of people, and Chilton has an alibi for _none_ of those killings? And even if he does, that there isn't so much evidence for Hannibal and against him? How gullible are these people?


----------



## Amanda (Apr 12, 2014)

Do we need to use spoiler tags _after_ the episode? 


*Spoiler*: __ 





It does stretch the willing suspension of disbelief... and it makes Jack and Alana look pretty damn stupid. To Jack's credit, he seems at least somewhat open to the idea that Hannibal could be a suspect.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alanna is getting into annoying territory for me.

I used to wonder whether or not this would surpass the original films in quality- I think this settles it for me. The likes of _Lambs_ and _Manhunter_ are, if nothing else, _smarter_ than this show is.

The show is fun but, well, it runs on nonsense.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Amanda (Apr 12, 2014)

Based on this episode, it has been Hannibal's long time plan to frame Chilton as the Ripper. At least he has been manipulating Miriam for some time to believe so. So what was that all with framing Will? Couldn't he have just let them find Miriam and go with the Chilton plot?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Based on this episode, it has been Hannibal's long time plan to frame Chilton as the Ripper. At least he has been manipulating Miriam for some time to believe so. So what was that all with framing Will? Couldn't he have just let them find Miriam and go with the Chilton plot?



I thought it was just to fuck with him.


Haha yeah, I don't know if less fictional means better quality, but too each their own.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 12, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I thought it was just to fuck with him.




That's what they originally said, that it was part of Hannibal trying to make Will accept the idea that he could be a killer. But now they're saying that Hannibal framed Will to lead the investigation away from him... which sounds fishy to me, as they never suspected Hannibal in the first place.

From tumblr:



> *Hannibal S2E07 Explained*
> 
> FBI Team: "There's half a Hannibal fingeprint on a single flower petal on a salvaged crime scene."
> 
> ...



And



> Will Graham: Hannibal Lecter is the Ripper and he will try to lead you to somebody else just as he led you to me
> 
> Frederick Chilton: Jack I'm afraid for my life Hannibal Lecter is the Chesapeake Ripper and he's after me.
> 
> ...



 How will Jack keep his office after this?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> How will Jack keep his office after this?



I've been actually talking to Luc about that 

[2:16:19 PM] Luc: "yeah this dude who can't run for four seconds without stumbling was prob the one who strung the guard up with fishhooks and disembowelled him and also put this other guy in the tree"
[2:17:06 PM] Luc: i guess the fbi decided that the mountain of evidence outweighed the basic implausibility
[2:17:32 PM] Crimson Dragoon: the FBI has not been the smartest of people in Hannibal
[2:17:38 PM] Crimson Dragoon: so at least that's consistent
[2:18:00 PM] Luc: that's another thing
jack's performance review is gonna be farcical
[2:18:15 PM] Luc: "so first i thought it was this guy who i trusted, listened to, and allowed to consult"
[2:18:27 PM | Edited 2:21:14 PM] Luc: "then i switched to this guy who i trusted, listened to, and allowed to consult"
[2:18:38 PM] Crimson Dragoon: "I knew Will has been suffering problems from getting into the heads of killers and I still had him do it"
[2:18:40 PM] Luc: "but tbh it was this other guy all along...who i had trusted, listened to, and allowed to consult"
[2:18:53 PM] Luc: and when it turns out it was hannibal after all
[2:19:13 PM] Luc: "yeah so i suspected hannibal was the guy who did this to miriam, so what i did was, i took miriam to hannibal's office and let him do psychiatric experiments on her"
[2:19:29 PM] Crimson Dragoon: bwahaha
[2:19:44 PM] Crimson Dragoon: let's not forget the season 2 opening
[2:20:16 PM] Luc: lol yeah
no backup, nothing, just going mano a mano with a guy who's killed like 50 people


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2014)

Haha, well killing 50 people does not mean you're the ultimate badass,and Jack almost won that fight,I know that's besides the point, but yeah  I agree that he isn't the smartest leaf on the tree.

scratch that, I don't blame him, he has to act this way so that hannibal can walk alittle longer.

blame the writers.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 12, 2014)

dont die Jack T_T


----------



## Ae (Apr 12, 2014)

Dumbest episode so far


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2014)

Lots of people letting dramatic irony get the better of them.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 13, 2014)

This fucking show. 

I don't find what's going on unbelievable in the slightest. Jack has been chasing the Ripper for years - he killed one of his closest subordinates and kidnapped, maimed, and psychologically tortured one of his trainees for years, not to mention the dozens of innocent people he's killed. He is looking to find the Chesapeake Ripper and make him pay for his crimes. Chilton was handed to him and in the state Jack is in it makes complete sense for him to gobble it up. As for the rest of the FBI, the show accurately portrays their tendency to just go with whatever scenario is backed up by the most evidence. By and large, law enforcement agents like the easiest explanation and Chilton is just that in this case. I thought this was very well done.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 13, 2014)

And it has to be remembered that there's no concrete evidence against Hannibal. Ok, perhaps they haven't looked for it hard enough. But still, what they have is the word of Will Graham and Dr. Chilton, neither of whom are very trustworthy. Will even said there would be human meat in Hannibal's cooking, but there wasn't, which doesn't help Will's case. Instead they have Alana's (to them) trustworthy word that he was with her the night Gideon went missing from the hospital, and Miriam's word that he's not the Ripper. 

Besides, it is true that Hannibal has made himself close to both Jack and Alana. Which doesn't excuse them, but explains them to some extent.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 17, 2014)

It is funny that there is nothing concrete about Hannibal even though there should be by now, but even worse that the all believe him guilty.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 18, 2014)

only thing i don't like about Hannibal killing displays (I'm being a picky bitch here) is that they never show how can a single guy can carry a dead body attached to a medium size cherry tree to a parking lot w/o no one noticing it.

that and other minor little flaws that can't really be blamed to the series.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 18, 2014)

ok so that episode

it was

uh

yeah


----------



## Blunt (Apr 19, 2014)

Hannibal's fucking face when Will asked the guy if that was his social worker in the horse. 

I've never seen him so caught off guard before. 

I have to make a gif of it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2014)

That was a masterful performance by Will in the last ten minutes. 


Live bait always works.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 19, 2014)

Some wicked part of me wants Will to become dark!Will and Hannibal's plan to succeed. It won't, but the idea is intriguing. Then again, I almost always root for the villain...

By the way, doesn't it look like Hannibal intends Mason Verger to become Will's first true victim? The way he talked to Margot about finding someone else to do it. And how Mason is the most vilest of all Thomas Harris' baddies...

Also, it's really neat how Hannibal and Will are all open about Hannibal being the Ripper. And how Will is making cannibal puns now.

Oh, and was that sheep a reference to the Silence of the Lambs? 



Blunt said:


> Hannibal's fucking face when Will asked the guy if that was his social worker in the horse.
> 
> I've never seen him so caught off guard before.
> 
> I have to make a gif of it.




Too late.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Some wicked part of me wants Will to become dark!Will and Hannibal's plan to succeed. It won't, but the idea is intriguing. Then again, I almost always root for the villain...
> 
> By the way, doesn't it look like Hannibal intends Mason Verger to become Will's first true victim? The way he talked to Margot about finding someone else to do it. And how Mason is the most vilest of all Thomas Harris' baddies...
> 
> ...



in the books Verger doesnt appear till after silence of the lambs correct? I dont think theres enought episodes left this season for him, im thinking this is just some forshadowing to get us hyped idk maybe they will change it around


----------



## Jay. (Apr 19, 2014)

Blunt said:


> This fucking show. I don't usually get squeamish with tv gore but even I had to look away during the beginning when the guy was ripping off his own skin. A first for the show for me.


All I said is find salvation. What a relief when he jumped off the cliff. But damn they mad him hit the mountain on his way down. What a painful death.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 19, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> in the books Verger doesnt appear till after silence of the lambs correct? I dont think theres enought episodes left this season for him, im thinking this is just some forshadowing to get us hyped idk maybe they will change it around




Mason will appear this season. And he will (literally) lose his face _before_ Lecter is exposed, so it will likely happen in the season finale. The killer in the Silence of the Lambs is a different one. Mason is the one who tries to have revenge on Lecter in Hannibal.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> in the books Verger doesnt appear till after silence of the lambs correct? I dont think theres enought episodes left this season for him, im thinking this is just some forshadowing to get us hyped idk maybe they will change it around



Mason appears after _Silence of the Lambs,_ but he was introduced as one of Lecters' surviving victims who wanted revenge, so now is exactly about the time for him to appear.

And he has appeared; we saw him in this episode; his sister was the woman with the broken arm who was in therapy with Hannibal, and what you saw him doing to her was holding her down and literally drinking her tears. We've known he was going to appear for a while because his casting (Michael Pitt, aka Jimmy from _Boardwalk Empire_) was announced before the season even started. 

There are five episodes left, and we've already been introduced to him. We'll definitely be seeing more of him this season.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 19, 2014)

Hope mads gets some kind of appreciation for his role he has been great this season

when will says 'I don't want to kill you, not when I now find you interesting' his smile sent chills down my spine


----------



## Amanda (Apr 19, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> There are five episodes left, and we've already been introduced to him. We'll definitely be seeing more of him this season.




Oh right, the season has 13 episodes, not 10.  Most excellent. We'll have plenty of time to enjoy dark!Will before the fireworks. 

It's great how Will mimics Hannibal's dressing style and hairstyle. Others said he also picked up Hannibal's speech patterns, but I didn't catch that.

Also, when forced to serve non-human meat aka fish, Hannibal still found a way to be a dick about it and served a fish with another fish in its mouth. Subtle much, Hanni?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2014)

The writers of this show are sick

I love the mind games though, This is the best psychological thriller i've ever witnessed.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 19, 2014)

Argh, I'm so slow.

Not only was Hannibal betting a lamb, but there was _a starling_.

(Seriously though, how did it stay alive inside a dead woman's chest cavity?)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Oh right, the season has 13 episodes, not 10.  Most excellent. We'll have plenty of time to enjoy dark!Will before the fireworks.
> 
> It's great how Will mimics Hannibal's dressing style and hairstyle. Others said he also picked up Hannibal's speech patterns, but I didn't catch that.
> 
> Also, when forced to serve non-human meat aka fish, Hannibal still found a way to be a dick about it and served a fish with another fish in its mouth. Subtle much, Hanni?




That might have been the most food porniest food porn segment in the show yet, perhaps even more so than the dinner party preparations.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 19, 2014)

last episode was really good. Will's on the verge of the Abyss and trying to jump, only thing holding him now is Hannibal. Scary shit right there


----------



## Jay. (Apr 20, 2014)

episode 4


beverly you chinese fuck

atleast leave a note that you are at hannibal's crib
if you die it was him and people can invade his place


dumb whore

what a waste of a character/death


----------



## Jay. (Apr 20, 2014)

ohhhhhhh fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck what did hannibal do to her


this is so fucking cruel. I am crying too. Not only jack is crying right now.


Nobody deserves this humiliation.

he literally ripped her


----------



## Jay. (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd commit suicide if I was Jack. Terrible jesus Christ don't even wanna watch the rest of episode 5.


----------



## Jay. (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh shit gideon saved hannibal. Kinda nice seeing hannibal getting cornered

sick of invincible villains. that was awesome. and cruel. but it seems even toture is meaningless against hannibal


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't understand why the social worker was in the horse!


----------



## Jay. (Apr 21, 2014)

HAHAHAAHAHA I caught up


my guess he was in the horse cause he wanted to experience rebirth just like his victims.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2014)

The guy from _Lost_ put him in the horse so he could know what it felt like to be one of his victims- helpless, alone, terrified, and desperately clinging on to life.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## pfft (Apr 24, 2014)

jay let me put you inside a dead horse/

oh shit krory was right michael pitt is going to be in hannibal. 

i want this


----------



## Jay. (Apr 25, 2014)

only if you join me amber. let's love each other inside a horse


----------



## pfft (Apr 25, 2014)

can we cum inside the horse?  

I would choke you with horse intestines btw. 

I was watching Vikings yesterday and seeing an episode titled Blood Eagle made me think of season 1 and the murders where the bodies had their skin cut off their backs and placed like wings.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 25, 2014)

oh god i cant tell whether will is playing along or legit being manipulated


----------



## Hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

So far he hasn't killed an innocent person. Problem is I don't know if he will eat a part of the guy like Hannibal suggested on how to honor him. This took a turn I never expected in the previews.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2014)

With the way this is going, I really don't want the story to move onto Clarice. I just want Will and Hannibal for seven years.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 26, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> With the way this is going, I really don't want the story to move onto Clarice. I just want Will and Hannibal for seven years.




Including Clarice into the story now would be problematic for a few reasons. They've already given many of the elements of her relationship with Hannibal to Will. The audience has grown attached to Will, and want to keep following his story. If Clarice is now introduced and takes the place she has in the books/movies, within the context of this tv series she will look like a recycled replacement for Will, the second best Hannibal goes for after losing Will. 

They don't have the rights to her character, but Fuller has said if he can't write Clarice into the story, he wants to write an expy of her into it. If that happens, they need to consider very carefully, what kind of relationship she has with the other characters, and what her role is. According to Fuller she might be Will's apprentice/protege. He also said he would like to keep Will involved for the rest of the series, even after pseudo-Clarice's introduction. The planned 7th seasons is supposed to be about what happens after Hannibal runs away with Clarice, and to involve Will heavily. I can see opportunities for them to go with the character, but they need to very careful with it all.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 26, 2014)

_"Even Steven"_


----------



## Amanda (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh, and about the episode: every Friday I think "this was the best episode this far, it's my new favorite". And it lasts till the next Friday, because somehow, the next episode is ever better.

I'm not sure if Will will eat him. That would be like copying Hannibal... Though, it would also be like becoming Gareth Jacob Hobbs, which is what Will has been doing since the first episode. 

Also, how on earth could he ever have any kind of future after this? Killing someone for self-defense is one thing, but not giving yourself up, and instead dragging the body to your psychiatrist and I assume using it to do murder art is another. After Jack/FBI learns about this, there's no way Will can ever go back to the life he had before. It's a watershed, even if he didn't become a serial killer. We know that Will quit the FBI stuff after Hannibal was caught, and he was in Florida fixing boat motors in Red Dragon. But that's season 4. So what's in for season 3?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Season 3 is probably Hannibal on the run. This season he'll be exposed, but that doesn't mean he'll be caught.

Though if so I'm a little disappointed; I hoped to see Hannibal on trial. But oh well.

And I'm pretty sure Will is not the one who is going to leave the body in the museum. He leaves the body in Hannibals' office, so its likely Hannibal is the one who places him like that, but does it the way he thinks Will would have done it- he's in Will's head now, so he knows Wills' design. 

And besides, given all the unethical and illegal stuff Will and everyone else has gotten away with in these two seasons, even if Will is the one, that would be pretty tame. If Will is allowed to work with the FBI even after trying to have a man murdered...really, posing a body killed in self-defence is gruesome, but it isn't actually a serious crime.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 26, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> And besides, given all the unethical and illegal stuff Will and everyone else has gotten away with in these two seasons, even if Will is the one, that would be pretty tame. If Will is allowed to work with the FBI even after trying to have a man murdered...really, posing a body killed in self-defence is gruesome, but it isn't actually a serious crime.




True... But Will is going to such dark places to get Hannibal, he's awaking the monster inside himself. It's not just criminal or unethical, it's that he'll be incapable of going back to normal life. He'll catch Hannibal, and then that's it for him in the serial killer tracking business. Which is how it happened in the books too...


----------



## Blunt (Apr 26, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> oh god i cant tell whether will is playing along or legit being manipulated


and that's probably my favorite part about the show

i love that the writers don't give Will some private moment or inner monologue that let's us know he's not really being manipulated 

much more tension this way



Ms. Jove said:


> With the way this is going, I really don't want the story to move onto Clarice. I just want Will and Hannibal for seven years.


iirc, they couldn't obtain the rights to Clarice's character, hence Miriam

i could be wrong though


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Amanda said:


> True... But Will is going to such dark places to get Hannibal, he's awaking the monster inside himself. It's not just criminal or unethical, it's that he'll be incapable of going back to normal life. He'll catch Hannibal, and then that's it for him in the serial killer tracking business. Which is how it happened in the books too...



In the books he only caught Hannibal and Garret Jacob Hobbs, and both with _much_ less trouble than he's going through now. So, he's doing pretty well, all things considered.

Also, I don't think he's ever had much of a normal life to begin with.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Aww_ 









This is strangely adorable. I love Peter.


----------



## pfft (Apr 27, 2014)

In the end when Will said that shit about being even. Will had it wrong. Hannibal sent that guy for Will to kill.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 28, 2014)

pfft said:


> In the end when Will said that shit about being even. Will had it wrong. Hannibal sent that guy for Will to kill.



I don't think Will meant literally. 

Besides, Hannibal put will through way more crap than that, so no they aren't even, but only because Hannibal owes Will a hell of a lot more recompense than Will owes Hannibal.


----------



## pfft (Apr 28, 2014)

I think that was the point.. for hannibal to send that kid knowing will was going to kill him.. he wants will to kill


----------



## Jay. (Apr 29, 2014)

No they are even. Ofcourse Will is too important for Hannibal so he would never really kill him but if Will would have not killed the guy Hannibal would have lost interest in Will (sooner or later). If Will would have died during the attack Hannibal would realize it happened because Will couldn't kill the beast man. In other words, Will lives = Hannibal relieved + Will finally started to kill...Will dies = didn't kill, Hannibal would have lost interest anyway and kill him sooner or later.

That's the master mind of Hannibal. So you can say they are even since Hannibal didn't joke around. He send someone to kill Will. But not for revenge it was more like a challenge to determine how Will can evolve. So Hannibal was relieved that it turned out like that but would have also "won" if Will died cause he'd stop giving a fuck about him anyway. It was a win-win for Hannibal. If Will somehow survived that shit without killing the beast man, Hannibal would have killed will. 
And ofc it's Hannibal's grotesque humour.

He wants Will to kill. As said above.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 30, 2014)

Guys, watch . The relevant part starts at 1:57.


*Spoiler*: _spoilers for 2x10_ 





Hannibal: _This animal tastes frightened._
Will: _What does frightened taste like?_
Hannibal: _It's acid._
Will: _The meat is bitter about being dead._
Will: *smirk*
Hannibal: *smirk*
Hannibal: _This meat is not pork. _


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2014)

He's married to Claire Danes?

Did not know that. 

I learnt something today.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 30, 2014)

Will,     stahp


----------



## Nae'blis (May 1, 2014)

Claire Danes and Will is kind of funny to me. I guess they can practice together for their shows


----------



## Lord Genome (May 2, 2014)

oh my god what is happeneing


----------



## Blunt (May 3, 2014)

Oh my god, I really hope this is all a trap Will is setting for Hannibal and that Chilton and Freddie are still alive, waiting for the right moment to resurface. 

Mason Verger was really great.


----------



## J★J♥ (May 3, 2014)

Ghaha *"You slice the ginger" *ghahahahaha


----------



## Fruit Monger (May 3, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Oh my god, I really hope this is all a trap Will is setting for Hannibal and that Chilton and Freddie are still alive, waiting for the right moment to resurface.
> 
> Mason Verger was really great.



Didn't Chilton catch a bullet to the head/neck AND in front of a half dozen people?  No way he's living.  No body for Freddie though...at least not yet.

I can imagine Freddie being alive, and Will serving up the Cave Bear Killer.  But Hannibal seems to be quite certain that what they ate was _frightened_.  I don't think he was frightened, but certainly not stress-free when he died.


----------



## Amanda (May 3, 2014)

Bryan Fuller confirmed via tweets that


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Chilton is alive.


 

I strongly suspect it's the same for Freddie.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 3, 2014)

Yeah I think the Freddie thing is a ruse will is doing otherwise idk


----------



## Blunt (May 3, 2014)

Fruit Monger said:


> Didn't Chilton catch a bullet to the head/neck AND in front of a half dozen people?  No way he's living.  No body for Freddie though...at least not yet.
> 
> I can imagine Freddie being alive, and Will serving up the Cave Bear Killer.  But Hannibal seems to be quite certain that what they ate was _frightened_.  I don't think he was frightened, but certainly not stress-free when he died.


Well he did get beaten to death, that's bound to induce a bit of stress...


----------



## Fruit Monger (May 3, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Bryan Fuller confirmed via tweets that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Did he really?  Not sure how I feel about that...

Maybe he's hiding inside a horse


----------



## masamune1 (May 3, 2014)

Don't think he _confirmed_ it _per say,_ but he teased it.


----------



## Blunt (May 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




He said "It's possible to survive a gunshot to the face."


----------



## masamune1 (May 3, 2014)

Like I said.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 3, 2014)

Nah, I think Will went dark here. I'm convinced Freddie is done for.


----------



## Amanda (May 3, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Don't think he _confirmed_ it _per say,_ but he teased it.





Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, after taking his time to tease us he confirmed it. Though I remembered it wrong - he didn't tweet it, but said so in an interview.


*Spoiler*: __ 





“Well, I’ll just say this: Chilton survived the shot to the face. We went back and forth about it and we needed that plot point, that slam dunk of ‘she shot him in the face.’ …I can’t kill Ra?l Esparza because he’s so funny in the show, he knows he’s comic relief. We’d love to see him back with a scar in Silence of the Lambs.”

It's from an interview by some radio talk show. I tried to listen through it to reach the point where Fuller says it, but the hosts were so annoying I couldn't even listen up until the Fuller interview began. So I'll just take the word of the people who did stomach the show, and half of the Tumblr Hannibal fandom who all joined the celebration when the word reached them.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 3, 2014)

I haven't read the books but Mason Verger looks a very interesting character even though I know of him and his ultimate fate how was he portrayed here to the people that have read the books?

Now its really setup, I can't tell if Will has gone dark side or its some elaborate trap for hannibal


----------



## masamune1 (May 3, 2014)

In the books we only meet him after he has been crippled, though we hear a bit about his crimes. 

And he is an evil bastard, probably the most depraved character in the series.

Watch the movie. Gary Oldman is pretty good as him.


----------



## Amanda (May 9, 2014)

Excellent. Even if we'd never get 4th season, this way Fuller can finish his fanfiction tale of "what happened before the canon begins".


----------



## Blunt (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Ae (May 9, 2014)

Man the past few episodes have been losing my interest... the final two episode better be good.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 9, 2014)

I really hate Mason Verget andhim being played by Michael Pitt makes me want to see him stuffed and mounted.


----------



## Blunt (May 9, 2014)

wow

that scene between will and hannibal where they talked about abigail and mischa

incredible


----------



## Blunt (May 10, 2014)

and goddamn, michael pitt is awesome


----------



## Lord Yu (May 10, 2014)

Michael Pitt is perfect for the role.


----------



## Blαck (May 10, 2014)

Gawd dammit Will, why didn't you pull the trigger?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 10, 2014)

Michael Pitt is amazing good on you Jimmy


----------



## Jay. (May 10, 2014)

Jesus Christ what an episode. This season is too good for my body too handle. Every episode is pure awesome.

Also the acting has stepped up to a new level. Margo's brother is a fucking psycho. It's like I don't know what he does next and when he'll explode. I screamed at my screen when he took margo's tears. That scene in the hospital was so fucking intense. What a villain.


----------



## Jay. (May 10, 2014)

I feel so fucking sick what he did to his sister is not human. I could feel the frustration from margo through the screen. And she didn't scream or break out in tears trying to keep her poker face. That was manly and touching as fuck. Enduring all of this terror.


This michael pitt fella has joker vibes going on. Especially how he talks is joker-esque imo


----------



## Jay. (May 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Jf0DOdyJK_g[/YOUTUBE]


SOOOOOOOO FUUUUUCKING PUUUUMPED


----------



## Fruit Monger (May 10, 2014)

Interesting, I thought Freddie was working strictly with Will.  Didn't think Jack (and the Feds) would be in on it.


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Gawd dammit Will, why didn't you pull the trigger?



Because he knows that Hannibal put the idea in Mason's head, and so he blames Hannibal more.



Jay. said:


> I feel so fucking sick what he did to his sister is not human. I could feel the frustration from margo through the screen. And she didn't scream or break out in tears trying to keep her poker face. That was manly and touching as fuck. Enduring all of this terror.
> 
> This michael pitt fella has joker vibes going on. Especially how he talks is joker-esque imo.



Er...That's not what happened.

She did cry and break out in tears; its just, she was paralysed and / or drugged up for surgery. She wasn't being manly- she was incapacitated and couldn't move.


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2014)

Oh, and Hannibal is Roger.


----------



## Jay. (May 10, 2014)

Still feel so sick. Her own brother.


----------



## Amanda (May 10, 2014)

I love the fact that they're making Hannibal a true monster, and not a poor tragic sad guy the audience is semi-secretly supposed to sympathize with. All the destruction he causes in the lives of the people around him, the audience can feel it in their bones. And after every scene where it seems like Hannibal has an ounce of humanity in him - such as that Mischa scene - is soon turned about with a much more heinous reminder that no, he's just playing them all for his own amusement. Makes it all more satisfying to watch how the good guys get to him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2014)

Hannibal is such a troll, he's trying to wine Will until the crank breaks.

Honestly, I don't see the point of all this.I thought it was too change someone pure into a monster, but in his point of view, he already succeeded.


----------



## Amanda (May 10, 2014)

It's true Hannibal seems to think he has succeeded by now. He offered Will his "rite of passage" meal after all. But the thing about him is that he just likes to play the people around them and see how they react. It simply amuses him. Now he's amused by how Margot, Mason and Will deal out their drama.


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2014)

I wouldn't say they aren't trying to make him sympathetic; we'll probably get more into that angle next season, which I'm going to guess will be about his backstory and the hunt for him, if he escapes this season. Its just, they don't want that sympathetic quality to distract from how dangerous he is. 

From his point of view, no he hasn't succeeded. Its more like Will has taken his first steps on his journey. He seems to want Will be to be his friend- and he wants a friend who has common interests. So he's introducing Will into this world, and he wants to see where he goes and how far. The Margot thing was likely him trying to get Will to kill again, this time in a premeditated murder, by giving Will a motive and a target in Mason. 

Hannibal isn't driven by amusement; he's too cold for that. He's driven by revenge, curiosity and power, and a kind of selfish affectionate love. He seems to honestly believe that he is helping Will; its just, he's helping him become a particular type of serial killer, which he seems to believe is a kind of like helping someone find their "true" self, adopting a new moral code based on their hidden violent impulses. His Ripper victims are substitutes for the men who killed his sister, but people like Abigail and Will are substitutes for his family. He's really quite messed up in the head. 

Hannibal is basically meant to be like the Devil (thats how Mads Mikklesen pitched it) if the Devil believed that God was just as evil as he was, and therefore that there was no evil and he could be closer to God by embracing and emulating what everyone else thought of as "evil". His crimes- brutal torture murder followed by public display and cannibalism- are at least partially about mocking the idea of a loving God or any kind of objective natural justice (ie. scaring the shit out of whoever finds the body and showing them how fucked up the world really can get because his victims were killed so violently). He's playing God to get closer to God, and in Will he thinks he's found someone he can share this with, or play God with in a  more personal, trickster mentor sort of way.


----------



## Amanda (May 10, 2014)

Fuller and Mads have said that Hannibal is a sadist who likes to put people into different situations and see how they react. They've also said Mads plays Hannibal as if he was Satan, who has come to live among humans and has this curiosity towards them. He observes the human life, but is not really one of the humans. Of course, that is the symbol level.


----------



## Jay. (May 11, 2014)

Hannibal mentoins often that he wants God to see him. What Hannibal is doing is screaming or attention. Hannibal is an attentionwhore. On a level where is doing all this stuff to be closer to God.

I believe Hannibal believes in God and wants to show him what he is capable of doing.


----------



## Amanda (May 11, 2014)

I'd rather say he justifies himself by claiming "God doesn't care, there's no right and wrong, I can do whatever I please". He said he doesn't worship anything, but when he's about to kill a person he thinks about how death happens everywhere ("God kills people all the time"), and that to him this means killing is just another neutral occurrence among other neutral occurrences in a cold and uncaring universe. He also likened killing to acting like a God, because when doing so you take yourself power over life and death, which feels good to him.

But yeah, everything about him screams of a man who fancies himself superior to his surroundings and wants to show it off.


----------



## olaf (May 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Abigail was such a (step) daddies girl and we didn't even know it then_ 





_"Occasionally, I drop a teacup to shatter it on the floor. On purpose. I?m not satisfied when it doesn?t come together again. Someday, perhaps, a cup will come together?_​


----------



## Amanda (May 15, 2014)

I don't remember if this has been mentioned here:



Can't wait. I wonder whom they cast as her? Hopefully an actual Japanese actress, or someone with Japanese ancestry, even if she lives elsewhere. Not that I wouldn't have loved Gong Li, but still.

Also they intent to include Hannibal's uncle, and to generally delve deeper into Hannibal's past. 



			
				Bryan Fuller said:
			
		

> “I’m very excited about Lady Murasaki in Season 3. We will hopefully be seeing one or both of Lady Murasaki and Uncle Robertus in Season 3. What they bring to the story that’s new is that they’ve known Hannibal his whole life. Do they know what he is? Do they know what he does? I’m excited at the prospect of folding family into the Hannibal omelet, as well.”



I wonder what's the plan. Of course the bookverse backstory must go (WW2 and deserters and all that silly stuff), so how will they adapt it all?

Anyway, to stay in the present time, here's the promo of tomorrow's episode:

[YOUTUBE]dY4-ZpDmRSk[/YOUTUBE]

And promo pics:







[sp][/sp]


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 16, 2014)

I'm not going to forget that Mason Verger scene for a long, long time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2014)

He actually took the situation better than most would, Treating it as a minor cut.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2014)

What are you feeding my dogs?


----------



## Blunt (May 17, 2014)

Holy. Hot. Fuck.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2014)

I once saw  picture of a man after he had fed his face to dogs. He was on meth.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 17, 2014)

Well that just happened


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2014)

I was thinking, "this is about at the level of the guy that had to rip half his back off to escape the silo."


Then the nose...


----------



## Blunt (May 17, 2014)

i'm actually really surprised they didn't light it more so we could really see him do it

but i thought it was very well done


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2014)

Here's a full on behind-the-scenes pic of Verger's face:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> Here's a full on behind-the-scenes pic of Verger's face:



looks kinda tame compared to the movie version



either way, this show makes a stab or gunshot wound seem merciful.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 17, 2014)

God, I love this show.

That guy gooning himself though by bleeding out his femoral artery.

"You should not have done that."


----------



## Shozan (May 17, 2014)

No BDSM date for them prior to the encounter?  too much for the TV?

Also, Mason my man. I think you have one more eye than you should. Come on!


----------



## tari101190 (May 17, 2014)

Oh my god what I am watching???

The joker has come to Hannibal.

This is disgusting.

I love it.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 17, 2014)

This season is one to remember folks 

I was never a fan of Pitt's take on the character until that scene in Will's house when his delirious persona somehow started to come together

Really good times


----------



## TylerDurden (May 17, 2014)

Aside from the big scenes, I liked how when Will accused Hannibal of ushering codependency, the soft focus shot reverse shot allowed each to consume the screen and nearly swallow the face of the other while they were speaking.


----------



## Jay. (May 17, 2014)

I thought Margo has no legs. So I'm half relieved.

What an episode. Mads is such a terrific actor. His facial experessions are so subtle but effective. When Mason put his legs on the table, the way Hannibal looked was priceless. You could feel how disgusted he was.


Thrilling episode. Hannibal seems to trust Will now 100%. That was smart of Will. Same time he got revenge for Margo on both Mason and his italian dude. 

Next episode is already the final? I'm sad and hyped at the same time. Pretty much my favorite series this year.
And favorite season.


Love it.


----------



## Fruit Monger (May 17, 2014)

Michael Pitt was spectacular this episode, especially when he was under his fathers knife.

[YOUTUBE]3IKakyjICMI[/YOUTUBE]


wee-bey.gif


----------



## tari101190 (May 17, 2014)

I LOVED Will's awkward smile at the start after he fantasizes about killing Hannibal.

I'm gonna really miss Jack. Fishburne is amazing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2014)

Jack dying is confirmed?


----------



## tari101190 (May 17, 2014)

No but I can't see him surviving after being stabbed in the neck with a shard of glass unless help comes in to apprehend Hannibal immediately and help Jack at the same time.


----------



## Blunt (May 17, 2014)

yeah

he lost a fuckload of blood


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 17, 2014)

aw, Jack is a badass, This episode showed Hannibal can take out 2 or more enemies with ease, but Jack held his own in an one on one. I still think the scene gave a vibe that he'll survive, but oh well.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2014)

I want to believe he'll make it


----------



## Jay. (May 17, 2014)

Well in the promo the bitch comes in and Hannibals shirt is covered in blood. My guess she is busted in when he tried to break the door open. Then hannibal tries to kill her but Jack comes to rescue or some shit like that. Everywhere blood but they manage to capture him.


----------



## Ae (May 17, 2014)

I hope Jack dies, he's a turd.


----------



## blackbird (May 17, 2014)

Well, Fishburne _has_ just started a new series, Black-ish... 

Jack does hold significant roles in both RD and SotL, though, but I suppose there's a possible substitution workaround. Same with Chilton.


----------



## Shozan (May 17, 2014)

next season has some really interesting new people. Going to miss Jack but It's going to an awesome 3rd season.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 18, 2014)

Mason cutting off his own face was brutal, can't wait for next week


Margo is so hot


----------



## Delicious (May 18, 2014)

oohh yea


----------



## Dei (May 18, 2014)

What are you guys theories of whats inside the basement?


----------



## blackbird (May 18, 2014)

Abigail's displayed remains as they hold a special place in Lecter's heart and were never found by the police.


----------



## Blunt (May 18, 2014)

Abigail's corpse arranged in some completely insane shrine to her.

Or Abigail in some kind of medically induced coma, still alive.

Either way, I'm pretty much positive it's Abigail.


----------



## pfft (May 18, 2014)

Love Margo.  This ep was great.  I'm still team will.  Will should have just killed him then verger.  But it couldn't happen ofc..  Cuz of the books


----------



## Lord Genome (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Lucaniel (May 19, 2014)

- Bryan Fuller


----------



## TylerDurden (May 21, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I want to believe he'll make it



True


----------



## BiNexus (May 23, 2014)

...so...that just happened.


----------



## synthax (May 23, 2014)

Damn


----------



## ghstwrld (May 23, 2014)

@_@**


----------



## Lord Genome (May 23, 2014)

Well that was fucking dark


----------



## Lord Yu (May 24, 2014)

>Watching Hannibal
>Not expecting dark as fuck ending

lulasaurus Rex


That ending was just...well it was something.


----------



## Blunt (May 24, 2014)

holy

fucking 

shit


----------



## Lord Genome (May 24, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> >Watching Hannibal
> >Not expecting dark as fuck ending
> 
> lulasaurus Rex
> ...



i was expecting dark

but that was darker than i expected 

like god damn


----------



## Blunt (May 24, 2014)

The Red Dinner


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2014)

holy fuck


----------



## tari101190 (May 24, 2014)

And...they're dead. They're all dead.

OH MY GOD THE AFTER CREDITS SCENE!


----------



## urca (May 24, 2014)

...I have no words


----------



## Atem (May 24, 2014)

well, that was the exact opposite of what I expected to happen


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2014)

"We couldn't leave without you."

This finale was nothing but an OMG moment after OMG moment. It was also the singularly most perfect, perfect, PERFECT episode I've ever seen. Bryan Fuller, I stand up and salute to your skill. 

Now imagine if the series wasn't renewed and we didn't get season 3... if this was how it all ended...


EDIT: season 3, not season 2, of course.


----------



## masamune1 (May 24, 2014)

I'm surprised how surprised everyone is by the ending.

Good ending, but went more or less how I thought it would. Only thing I didn't see was Gillian Anderson showing up again. 

Although, I'm still annoyed by how much dialogue they reference from the movies and films.


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2014)

It wasn't really surprising - Abigail being alive, Hannibal running away, people getting hurt, that was all to be expected. But it was executed masterfully.


----------



## tari101190 (May 24, 2014)

Bryan Fuller once again reminds me why I love his work. Pushing Daisies & Dead Like Me are two of my favourite shows already.

I guess next season we will get mostly an all new cast?


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _season 3 cast_ 





They've already confirmed that Will, Jack, Bedelia and Chilton return (well, Jack was more or less confirmed...) I can't see them killing Alana off like this, either. Abigail is pretty certainly a goner, though. Additionally we're going to get Hannibal's uncle and aunt.


----------



## Ceria (May 24, 2014)

Amanda said:


> "We couldn't leave without you."
> 
> This finale was nothing but an OMG moment after OMG moment. It was also the singularly most perfect, perfect, PERFECT episode I've ever seen. Bryan Fuller, I stand up and salute to your skill.
> 
> Now imagine if the series wasn't renewed and we didn't get season 2... if this was how it all ended...



This would've been a grand ending to the series. though it would've been out of character for the series i get the feeling that Let the bodies hit the floor could've been played. 

Abigail shocked me, attempting to kill alana, then having her throat cut again, Hannibal left Jack and Will for dead, 

All i got to say is how fucking stupid does that FBI director look now, entrapment was the only way to catch Hannibal, she blew it. 

My only regret in this is that Freddie Lounds isn't dead, i wanted that bitch dead ten times over and when they did it i was like    

but was dumbfounded when she was back, but I understood why. It was a mindfuck. 

So with Hannibal going to Europe does that mean we'll get to see that inspector disemboweled again?


----------



## masamune1 (May 24, 2014)

No, that's still to come.


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2014)

Yes, this was a very satisfactory ending to almost all plotlines and relationships. Could see it ending here. However, if this was intended as the series finale, then the deaths should have been more decisive. And letting Bella and Jack's story end like that... But for Hannibal, Will, Abigail and Alana, yeah, this would certainly serve well.


----------



## Fruit Monger (May 24, 2014)

wee-bey.gif 

x10


----------



## Hunter (May 24, 2014)

Didn't see any of this coming. Especially Abigail's return. But, wow. I look forward to next season.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2014)

you cannot "entrap" someone into committing pre-meditated murder

inspector dickneck got that all wrong


----------



## masamune1 (May 24, 2014)

Seriously starting to wonder if _she_ is a patient of Lecters too.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 24, 2014)

“I let you know me, see me. I gave you a rare gift, but you didn’t want it.”

This would have felt like a proper message to NBC if they hadn't renewed the show.

Fantastic television.

Those final 10 minutes...Holy moly.


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2014)

Here are two post-finale interviews with Bryan Fuller:






A few notes about season 3 based on them:


*Spoiler*: __ 




-It will almost be as if a new series, because everything is so different.

-It will be include a lot of stuff from both Hannibal and Hannibal Rising. FBI won't be featuring as much, at least in the first half of the series.

-First episode centers around Hannibal and Bedelia. It will reveal why she is with him, and functions as a pilot to the "new series".

-We won't learn who survived and who died in the season 2 finale before the episode 2 of season 3.

-Not all of them die, but not all of them live either.

-And yes, Hannibal's origin story is changed.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2014)

go for the av club ones


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 24, 2014)

Holy shit man this show just killed it

Hats off to Mads , what a hannibal lecter he potrays


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2014)

@ Lucaniel

Thanks for those links. I'd really, really want Abigail to live and get a proper life after all these murderous, manipulative fathers she's been trapped with... but her chances are close to none. Oh well.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> And...they're dead. They're all dead.
> 
> OH MY GOD THE AFTER CREDITS SCENE!



Couldn't see it please tell what happens


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2014)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Couldn't see it please tell what happens




Hannibal is on a plane, flying to France... and Bedelia is travelling with him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2014)

People _expected_ Hannibal to completely dominate his adversaries?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 24, 2014)

Just watched the finale.


Holy fucking Moses.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 24, 2014)

Also, as an addendum to the "this isn't surprising/this is surprising" discussion.


 I suppose it did have a lot of things I knew would happen. We knew Hannibal and Jack would fight. We knew that Will probably showed up at some point. But I presumed this would be where Will appears, gets his guts rearranged, and catches Hannibal.

I don't know how it wasn't surprising that Hannibal got away after stabbing Will in the stomach with a linoleum knife. It fit with the book canon so well (beyond the circumstances of the stabbing) that I was sure that Fuller was playing the old trick of swaying from the book on minor stuff but always returning to it for major plot points. Then Hannibal walks away. I was stunned at how Fuller took the one plot point that I assumed was unassailable and didn't give a darn about discarding it. It was magnificent.


The last scene in the airplane, though... it seems like a bit of a reach for a show that doesn't do these sort of things.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 25, 2014)

*ring* "they know" lol. Always thought that Abigail was still alive, but didn't expect her to be murdered in her second scene back


----------



## Amanda (May 25, 2014)

^ It's frustrating to know that they originally intended Abigail to be the one to fly away with Hannibal in the end. It would have been more satisfying and more understandable than Bedelia. Or at least to me...



Ms. Jove said:


> I don't know how it wasn't surprising that Hannibal got away after stabbing Will in the stomach with a linoleum knife.




We know that season 4 will be based on Red Dragon, aka Hannibal in the asylum while Will visits him. Season 5 will be based on Silence of the Lambs, aka Hannibal escapes half-way through. If they caught Hannibal already in season 2 finale, then Hannibal would be sitting behind the bars for 2 and a half seasons. That's a bit too much. Will being imprisoned for half a season was about as long as they could get away with it.


----------



## tari101190 (May 25, 2014)

I love how Hannibal's murders in this episode were self-righteous punishments.

He gave Alana the choice to leave or to shoot. But he knew she couldn't shoot him anyway. Yet because she chose to shoot, he killed her. And even abandoned the knives, as if the punishment should be from his own two hands.

And he Punished will by killing him, but mostly by killing Abigail.

I guess the fight with Jack wasn't so much punishment, just a fight for his life.

Al of his dialogue fits into the theme too I think. He may have a minor god complex or he think he's somehow acting for god maybe?

And when he stood in rain, it was as if he was absolving himself of his sins or whatever.


----------



## TylerDurden (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Jay. (May 25, 2014)

Great finale.


----------



## Amanda (May 25, 2014)

So they still don't have the rights to Clarice Starling, but will try again after season 3 to have her in season 4.


*Spoiler*: _Some season 3 spoilers_ 







> *But you don't really need that set anymore. You've teased before that Season 3 would be Hannibal on the run, and the final tag of the finale shows us that's the case, but Bedelia! I didn't see that one coming. What more can you say about the plans for Season 3?*
> 
> 
> Oh good! Right now the plan for Season 3 is a combination of the novel Hannibal and the novel Hannibal Rising, mashed up in a very specific way. But most importantly, the gamesmanship that we have seen between Will and Hannibal is now all on the up-and-up. Everything has been exposed. Everyone knows what the agenda is between those two gentlemen, in terms of the cat-and-mouse, or cat-and-cat, of it all. I think now the fun is to see Hannibal sparring with a new partner while Will Graham is trying to hunt him down with a little help from the Vergers.
> ...






This is interesting, because Bryan Fuller is once again using material from the book canon future already "too early", making the tv canon future open. It's worth noting that in one of those earlier interviews Fuller said he has reoworked the 7 seasons plan into a 6 season plan, with some collapsing and combining of story arc.

So, as of now the plan seems to be:

Season 3 = Hannibal on the run. Introduces Molly.
Season 4 = Red Dragon. Introduces Clarice Starling (or a replacement character, if they don't get the rights.)
Season 5 = Silence of the Lambs (or something similar, if they don't get the rights.)
Season 6 = that "after the after" season that tells about Will searching for Hannibal and Clarice?


----------



## Blunt (May 25, 2014)

I read in an interview he did with IGN that it's not a big deal if they don't get rights - they'll just make a new character exactly like her and go about it the same way, just with a different name.


----------



## Amanda (May 25, 2014)

True, true. It's still a bummer though. Clarice Starling is part of the history of this genre, and of movies.


----------



## Jay. (May 27, 2014)

Only thing I didn't understand is Will ringing Hannibal and telling him "they know". That warned Hannibal.
Pretty sure the fight would have gone a little bit different if Jack had the momentum of surprise on his side. Hannibal was prepared for Jack.
If Hannibal would have expceted a dinner like he intended with a confession at the end, Jack could have surprised him better.

Anyway loved the fight and the depth of it. Jack's death was sad.

Alana's was kinda relieving tbh. I didn't hate her character but how she ended was well deserved imho. She had the chance to run away. She had the chance not to be "blind" but she made dumb decisions based on her emotions.

Glad she is dead.

I know there is a chance that Will might survive but let's say he doesn't....man what a terrible death. Felt so sorry for him. Couldn't even focus on his own death and watched Abigail die infront of him.


----------



## masamune1 (May 27, 2014)

I'm pretty sure we should assume everyone is alive until proven otherwise. Jack in particular is a supporting character in two books set much later on. Everyone is alive in _Red Dragon,_ but Jack is the most important after Will. 

Will called Hannibal because he wanted to give Jack an excuse to shoot him; meaning, Hannibal had to resist. 

Also, forgot to mention something- the way Hannibal gutted Will, its similar to how he gutted Inspector Pazzi in the film- "bowels out, like Judas". He's basically calling Will a traitor even in cutting open his stomach.


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2014)

Jay. said:


> Only thing I didn't understand is Will ringing Hannibal and telling him "they know". That warned Hannibal.
> Pretty sure the fight would have gone a little bit different if Jack had the momentum of surprise on his side. Hannibal was prepared for Jack.
> If Hannibal would have expceted a dinner like he intended with a confession at the end, Jack could have surprised him better.
> 
> ...


It's not so clear cut for Will. He knew that prepared or not, Jack wouldn't survive an encounter with Hannibal so he wanted that to be avoided at all costs. He thought Hannibal would leave. And his hope that Hannibal would leave was two-sided: A part of him wanted to spare Jack's life, but another (arguably smaller) part of him wanted Hannibal to get away. He wanted to have his cake and eat it too.


----------



## Amanda (May 27, 2014)

^ True.



Jay. said:


> Only thing I didn't understand is Will ringing Hannibal and telling him "they know". That warned Hannibal.



What Fuller said:



> *IGN: It certainly did not! It was interesting though that Will did call Hannibal with a warning. Obviously, there's a lot more layers to that than simply warning him, because at that point, he knows that the plan wouldn't work as far as Jack coming with backup, as intended. But when he asks, “Why didn’t you leave?” there’s still that little glimmer… I’ve wondered if a part of him wanted Hannibal to escape or, at least, to be personally involved in his capture.*
> 
> Fuller: Well, I think there's a couple of things, and we shouldn't commit to either of them, because I don't think Will Graham had committed to either of them in his mind... one being that he was calling Hannibal Lecter and telling him to leave because he feared that Jack would lose this confrontation.
> 
> ...






Jay. said:


> Alana's was kinda relieving tbh. I didn't hate her character but how she ended was well deserved imho. She had the chance to run away. She had the chance not to be "blind" but she made dumb decisions based on her emotions.




While I'm not sure whether she's dead, she might well have smaller role in the future seasons. She always gave me the impression that Fuller didn't really know what to do with her, and that she ended up being a placeholder for the more important ladies that are about to come in the future: Molly and especially Clarice. We'll get Molly next season, Bedelia is back, we'll likely get Lady Murasaki, FBI is out of the picture for a while... she could be somewhere away, healing her physical and mental wounds.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2014)

It would be severely disappointing if they can't get Clarice. It would be fascinating to see how Fuller redefines the character.



I feel bad for Dancy... he might not even get nominated for Best Lead, even though I'd take him over anyone right now. The complexity of his performance from 1 to 13 this season has been astounding.


----------



## Jay. (May 27, 2014)

Will is so fucked in the head 

It's fucking funny now.

It's horrific how Fueller manages to display that everyone is crazy except Hannibal who is displayed rather rational. Even though the things Hannibal does are the most insane stuff in the show. He does it clear minded, with logic and determination.

The ultimate definition of a psychopath.


We should all worship Mads for his masterful portrayal of this cold blooded friend.

Love it.


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2014)

Mads needs all the rewards. All of them.


----------



## Jay. (May 27, 2014)

I mean everything Hannibal says in convincing as fuck. It's not like I think the way he does but even though he is the villain I feel him.

Am I a bad person for rooting for Hannibal every now and then? 

He has too much fucking class.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2014)

We should worship Mads.


But I feel like Dancy is getting overlooked terribly lately.


And this isn't even getting into how brutally underrated Fishburne has been.


----------



## masamune1 (May 27, 2014)

Jay. said:


> I mean everything Hannibal says in convincing as fuck. It's not like I think the way he does but even though he is the villain I feel him.
> 
> *Am I a bad person for rooting for Hannibal every now and then? *
> 
> He has too much fucking class.



Yes.

I mean come on- he gutted Will for the crime of wanting Hannibal locked up or dead....despite being a serial torture-abductor-killer with a body count in the double digits. Hannibal sounds convincing because everyone around him is partially convinced by what he says, but he's really just an unusually sophisticated egomaniac with zero regard for the rights of anybody except for himself- and _that_ is the ultimate definition of a psychopath. 

Though granted, the show- and most media featuring the character starting with _Hannibal_ the movie- definitely goes out of its way to make him seem cool and even somewhat sympathetic.


----------



## Jay. (May 27, 2014)

Every now and then. Not entirely.


But oh well yeah I am terrible


----------



## Amanda (May 27, 2014)

Jay. said:


> It's horrific how Fueller manages to display that everyone is crazy except Hannibal who is displayed rather rational.




True, all the others look so unbalanced next to him.



Jay. said:


> Am I a bad person for rooting for Hannibal every now and then?




No, no you aren't. Liking and even rooting for fictional villains has nothing to do with your own moral state. They're intentionally written, acted and filmed to look cool, and finding them cool is the proper - and honest - audience reaction. If they were real people, we'd despise them. But it's fiction, and we're free to let them entertain us.


----------



## masamune1 (May 27, 2014)

Never said _I_ didn't find myself rooting for him too, you know.

But really, the reason we like Hannibal is because the narrative plays us that way. For instance, his victims are usually either assholes, and / or undeveloped characters we barely know. That's common in most serial killer fiction, but this show is the type in which everything revolves around a particular cast in order of importance, so protagonist centred-morality comes is invoked and played with. A big part of that, of course, is that as brutal as most of the murders are, very few are shown on-screen.

As stupid as _The Following_ can be, I'll give it this- its good at making the serial killers as unlikeable and creepy as actual serial killers.


----------



## Amanda (May 27, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Never said _I_ didn't find myself rooting for him too, you know.




I didn't refer to you, just answered to Jay.



masamune1 said:


> For instance, his victims are usually either assholes, and / or undeveloped characters we barely know.




This is one of my least favorite tropes, to be honest. If I ever write a book, all the characters that die are likeable, and the readers have a reason to mourn them and to feel anger towards their killer.

They tried their best to make Mason more heinous than Hannibal to justify their revenge against him while Hanni is supposed to be a villain protagonist. But I never bought it. Mason is a despicable human being, but no matter how rude he is, or how many little kids he makes cry, or how many chairs he stabs, or how much animal cruelty he gets engaged with... Beverly. Beverly murdered and humiliated in her death, and left for Jack and Will to see. That still takes the cake. Plus all the other humans Hannibal murders because he thinks he's so much above them because they're rude and he's just a murderer. The only person we saw Mason to try to kill was Hannibal himself. So Hannibal is still the evilest.


----------



## Jay. (May 27, 2014)

For me it's definiately what Amanda said. The other characters are not as stable and balanced as Hannibal.

What he does is evil and every part of his view in life is insane and sick. But he is so causal with the things he does which makes it kinda look like he is the only "normal" person in the show. We know his motives, his aims and goals got clear during the events and he made his view on the world clear. Even though he doesn't talk much about his life and we have absolutely no insight in his mind it looks like he's the most clear friend in the show. 
That stability is something you can rely on. Hannibal is the only consistent character in the show. Everyone seems grey. Hannibal is just black.

And that's fucking scary


----------



## Amanda (May 27, 2014)

In Red Dragon Will says to Hannibal he caught him because he has weaknesses such as being insane. But I haven't yet seen this tv Hannibal have such weakness - he's not mad, just amoral. If anything, it's what Bedelia said: he's too arrogant for his own good. And even still he escapes.


----------



## Jay. (May 27, 2014)

Yes. It's fascinating how flawless Hannibal seems.
Something like rage or envy or being to insane would make him more grey. He is so absolute. It's scary. Cause his philosophy is nothing but insanity and he embodies that whole shit like it's a causal thing. Just impressive.


----------



## masamune1 (May 27, 2014)

Insanity is a legal term; it means the individual cannot be held responsible for their actions due to extraordinary mental disturbance- usually, to the level of extreme psychotic delusions or some kind of impairment. No version of Hannibal Lecter was ever insane, and its a point brought up in _Hannibal_ the novel by Clarice that Lecter didn't actually plead insanity, but was found to be insane by the jury, probably because they couldn't explain how someone so respectable could be so evil. Most of Batmans' enemies are also not actually insane.

What Hannibal has is a personality disorder, which is not quite the same thing, and he certainly has evidence of that. He's clearly a narcissist and a sadist, just a high-functioning one who is able to hide it well. When it comes to defining something like craziness, ultimately it only means one thing- you think differently from everybody else, and Hannibal definitely does.

Its not that he doesn't feel things like rage or envy or anything; its just that he's better at hiding it than most people. Maybe even from himself.


----------



## Amanda (May 27, 2014)

Yes. Actually he said as much in season 1 while describing psychopaths to Franklyn: they know what they're doing and the consequences of their actions. Hannibal is very much aware of everything he does, why he does it, and what it causes to his surroundings. Though I don't know enough of mental illnesses to even try to diagnose Hannibal, and Thomas Harris avoids it too. 

Yet I remember someone pointing it out that Hannibal has a type. While serial killers usually kill females (and are males themselves), Hannibal mostly kills adult or middle aged men that behave in an abrasive way. That goes back to the men who killed his little sister. So while he can kill anyone he wants, his psyche does seem to have tendencies based on his early traumas (as banal as that description sounds....)


----------



## masamune1 (May 27, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Yes. Actually he said as much in season 1 while describing psychopaths to Franklyn: they know what they're doing and the consequences of their actions. Hannibal is very much aware of everything he does, why he does it, and what it causes to his surroundings. Though I don't know enough of mental illnesses to even try to diagnose Hannibal, and Thomas Harris avoids it too.
> 
> Yet I remember someone pointing it out that Hannibal has a type. While serial killers usually kill females (and are males themselves), Hannibal mostly kills adult or middle aged men that behave in an abrasive way. That goes back to the men who killed his little sister. So while he can kill anyone he wants, his psyche does seem to have tendencies based on his early traumas (as banal as that description sounds....)



Hannibal is not diagnosed because none of the official personality disorder types seem to neatly fit him (though he's called a psychopath for lack of a better term, since that's the closest fit). Much of this can be attributed to his intelligence and self-control, and of course the fact that he is a brilliant, world-renowned psychologist and thus knows better than anyone how to resist psychological profiling. 

As a side note, the FBI doesn't really consider serial killers to be a "type" of murderer, at least not anymore, so its not really correct to say that most serial killers have a type or are males; anyone who kills more than two or three times, with a gap in-between, is by definition a serial killer, so it covers too broad a category (gangsters, terrorists, and any sort of murderous criminal, really). The "most serial killers are men who kill women" thing is a throwback to a slightly older way of thinking, but killers like that usually killed for sex, so naturally targeted people they were attracted to. Female serial killers might also be more common, just harder to catch.

But I digress.

For "best fit" Lecter, he's probably a high-functioning covert schizoid and an enforcing sadist. In my un-medical opinion.


----------



## Amanda (May 27, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> The "most serial killers are men who kill women" thing is a throwback to a slightly older way of thinking, but killers like that usually killed for sex, so naturally targeted people they were attracted to.




I see. Though they're still very much natives to the fictionland. Thinking of the other serial killers on the same show... they mostly seemed to attack people they're in a way or another attracted or drawn to, and to have the urge to do so that they couldn't fight. 

So that's what I'm thinking about. Is Hannibal compelled to kill by some drive, or is it just a part of his chosen way of life, like the three piece suits and the classical music? I mean, could he live the rest of his life without killing and not be frustrated by the lack of some good old murder?


----------



## masamune1 (May 27, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I see. Though they're still very much natives to the fictionland. Thinking of the other serial killers on the same show... they mostly seemed to attack people they're in a way or another attracted or drawn to, and to have the urge to do so that they couldn't fight.
> 
> So that's what I'm thinking about. Is Hannibal compelled to kill by some drive, or is it just a part of his chosen way of life, like the three piece suits and the classical music? I mean, could he live the rest of his life without killing and not be frustrated by the lack of some good old murder?



This goes back to insanity. In real life the overwhelming majority of insanity cases fail because the criteria is so tight. The two main systems used in the United States, and elsewhere (at least, for a time), are the M'Naghten Test, and the Irresistible Impulse Test. The former is the most used one and covers, like I said, the ability to be held accountable for your actions (basically, were you capable of realizing that you were breaking the law); the Irresistible Impulse Test is the one that covers the "uncontrollable urge" to commit a crime. Its rarely used and its hard to meet because, quite simply, having the urge is not enough- you have to also _not want_ to do this but feel compelled anyway, and to show that you have sought help and made real attempts to stop. There is also the Durham test (behaviour was a product of mental illness, criticised for being too broad) and the Model Penal Code Test (basically the same as the Durham test, but with the amendment that it had to also impair the sense of right and wrong, like the M'Naghten test). 

Hannibal, of course, and most killers on the show, has none of that. He doesn't make any effort to stop, and nobody on the show has turned themselves in to a hospital or police station asking for someone to stop them from hurting people; in fact, most of them are quite proud of what they have done. Its not really or just the urge to kill that is the problem; the _real_ problem, and the thing that makes them sociopaths and psychopaths, is the lack of giving a damn, the fact that they don't really care or have much concern for the rights of others, or feel remorse for their actions. In many ways, they see this as their passion, their calling, or even just their hobby, and they have no more or less a strong urge to kill than another person might have to play a sport or music or whatever. 

Its one of the themes in _Red Dragon,_ in fact, the contrast between Hannibal, Will, and Francis Dolarhyde. All three have the urge to kill, but Will resists it while Dolarhyde is practically controlled by it; Lecter, though, basically chooses to work with it. 

Hannibal needs to kill about as much as he needs to draw. I don't think you can really say that he just "chose" to like nice suits or classical music; he really does like them and he feels compelled towards them as well. But yes, he can stop or avoid them if he wanted to, or seek help if he saw them as a problem for whatever reason. Torture-Murder has much heavier implications and obviously if caught he'll be imprisoned and possibly executed, along with all the purely moral weight that he is at the very least aware of...but yes, he could probably stop if he wanted to. He wouldn't be Hannibal if he couldn't.

The killers in the show are basically treated almost as Ubermenschen, especially Hannibal. Which makes me think back to Jack describing the first time he met Will and Will talking about how "banal and evil men" were being romanticised as supervillains, because that's almost exactly what this show is doing.


----------



## Amanda (May 28, 2014)

Good post, thanks for that info!



masamune1 said:


> The killers in the show are basically treated almost as Ubermenschen, especially Hannibal. Which makes me think back to Jack describing the first time he met Will and Will talking about how "banal and evil men" were being romanticised as supervillains, because that's almost exactly what this show is doing.




And that's another trope at play that I dislike. They're depicting becoming a killer as "becoming your true self". Just find your real identity and be no longer oppressed by the narrow minded society! Well, what if Mason's true identity was being a douche, and he had decided to not to oppress it any more? Freedom for you all!


----------



## ghstwrld (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 1, 2014)

S2 Bloopers:


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> The killers in the show are basically treated almost as Ubermenschen, especially Hannibal. Which makes me think back to Jack describing the first time he met Will and Will talking about how "banal and evil men" were being romanticised as supervillains, because that's almost exactly what this show is doing.



you could only argue that it's doing that with hannibal



Amanda said:


> And that's another trope at play that I dislike. They're depicting becoming a killer as "becoming your true self".



no. that's a narrative which hannibal superimposes on what he sees as growth and evolution in will. but it's important to remember that this is all an act on will's part. the show isn't actually arguing that as valid



Amanda said:


> They tried their best to make Mason more heinous than Hannibal to justify their revenge against him while Hanni is supposed to be a villain protagonist. But I never bought it.



it's not a competition. mason doesn't have to be more heinous than hannibal for us to feel some sense of retribution in his fate. and the fact is that regardless of that, what hannibal did to him (or rather, made him to do himself), was horrifying and sickening. it wasn't presented as an uncomplicated act of justice in which we could vicariously find pleasure


----------



## Amanda (Jun 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> no. that's a narrative which hannibal superimposes on what he sees as growth and evolution in will. but it's important to remember that this is all an act on will's part. the show isn't actually arguing that as valid




It's the main point of view of the show. All themes, images, discussions... everything keeps elaborating this idea of rebirth into your own self in a world where there's no right and wrong. If it's not the show's intended underlying idea, then it as well could be. And it's not just an act on Will's part. It's made clear in the show - and even more so in the interviews - that Hannibal does understand Will in the way no one else does, and that Will would want to live the way Hannibal urges him to. 



Lucaniel said:


> it's not a competition. mason doesn't have to be more heinous than hannibal for us to feel some sense of retribution in his fate. and the fact is that regardless of that, what hannibal did to him (or rather, made him to do himself), was horrifying and sickening. it wasn't presented as an uncomplicated act of justice in which we could vicariously find pleasure




Again, Hannibal is the (villain) protagonist and Mason is the antagonist. Mason was always written to stand for everything despicable to allow Hannibal to be the hero in the story, the knight who takes poor Margot's side against this monster. As a result Mason became the hate sink with no believable personality nor one single sympathetic trait. Hannibal on the other hand was increasingly written more and more intelligent, talented and superhuman as the book series went on, and Fuller does nothing to change this. I recall Thomas Harris once said he became too fond of his own character, or perhaps it was an outsider commentator.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2014)

> It's the main point of view of the show



it's an act



> it's not just an act on Will's part.



it's an act



> Will would want to live the way Hannibal urges him to.



will's siding with jack constitutes a rejection of hannibal's values



> Mason was always written to be to stand for everything despicable to allow Hannibal to be the hero in the story, the knight who takes poor Margot's side against this monster.



hannibal TOLD mason (or, at the very least, massively hinted to him) that margot was pregnant

the worst thing that mason did to her was enabled by hannibal


----------



## Amanda (Jun 1, 2014)

Fuller has said many times enough that Will doesn't know which side to take, that he's torn in two. One part of him would want to see Hannibal caught, one would want to see him escape. This has been discussed over and over again by Fuller in the interviews we've posted here.

In the scenes with Hannibal and Mason Hannibal is shown with positive traits such as intelligence, wisdom, good aesthetic sense. Mason is shown as a pig. They're not on the same line, despite both being villains.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2014)

> Fuller has said many times enough that Will doesn't know which side to take, that he's torn in two. One part of him would want to see Hannibal caught, one would want to see him escape. This has been discussed over and over again by Fuller in the interviews we've posted here.



that doesn't support your claim that the show's deploying the "become your true self...even if your true self is a serial killer" concept/cliche in a straight-faced manner. that's just related to will and hannibal's unique connection. that can exist without will's "true self" being a killer, and without the show advocating (it doesn't) that he should become one to fulfill his potential



> In the scenes with Hannibal and Mason Hannibal is shown with positive traits such as intelligence, wisdom, good aesthetic sense. Mason is shown as a pig. They're not on the same line, despite both being villains.



these are superficial things which should have no bearing on the moral component/message of the show. and the proof of that, is that the trigger for hannibal choosing to harm mason is his discourtesy and rudeness (as shown by stabbing his armchair), not anything he does to margot. rudeness is the same thing for which he kills many innocent people. the fact that hannibal kills people for the frivolous offense of being rude shows that there's only the vaguest and most superficial justice to what he does, and this doesn't change with mason, even if mason deserves what happens to him more than most do 

the fact that you offer "good aesthetic sense" as a positive trait which delineates the villainous mason from the "knight" (rofl) hannibal should clue you in to the essential pointlessness of such distinctions. they're both absolutely terrible people and the fact that one is restrained and not boorish doesn't change that. if they aren't on the same line, it's only in that hannibal is much worse. saying otherwise is entirely down to flawed perception and certainly can't be blamed on the show


----------



## Garfield (Jun 1, 2014)

Still on ep5

I kinda dislike this cliche going on in Hannibal where some particular incident going on with a subject of the case has something to do with personal life of one of the main characters. It just seems a little bit forced even though when I rewatch it's clearly not as bad. But it just ... lacks subtlety. Also, 98776786786 drama shows have been doing it so it has started to feel kinda boring.

I also wonder if Will is seeing clues in Hannibal's apartment. Will it come back to him in a sudden gush of realization? Like the deer with antlers he saw. I don't know the canon (and I completely forgot what happened in the movie), but is it Will who figures Hannibal out before dying or the lady detective is the only one?

Mikkelson is kinda growing upon me though, In some ways I've started liking him over Hopkins.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 1, 2014)

When I said the show portrayed serial killers as Ubermenschen, I didn't mean anything about "true self" or whatever. I meant that they came across as ruthless murder machines capable of slaughtering scores of people effortlessly without getting caught, killing any armed officers who come after them that aren't main characters (and even then), and making their most brutal murders into twisted but beautiful works of art. 

Basically, the show plays on evil is cool.

*EDIT-* 500th post.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 2, 2014)

Finally on ep4 of season 2.

Man, Hannibal is so fucking manipulative  Every statement he makes is just fucking measured and meant to guide people to his own goals. wow.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"I didn't know what to do, so I just did what he told me to"


 smh people be weak.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok, well I think I know what will be hannibal's weakness to be exploited come finish:


*Spoiler*: __ 



His overconfidence and arrogance that simplicity and his strength are the best tools he needs. He trusted his ability to kill Jake too well.




Also, 

*Spoiler*: _Plot Induced Stupidity_ 



Alana runs upstairs instead of outside  yeah that's totally plausible...also Hannibal predicting either Alana or Will would go upstairs and be confused due to Abigail being alive. Well the latter's more of a plot induced precognition though.




This show suffers from the Batman trope of main character having 897348374 hours per day. I mean this dude Hannibal has enough time for an excellent psysch practice since apparently he's extremely well to do, has time for meticulously killing people in a very time consuming manner, which also would have required many hours of stalking them to make sure you didn't kill them at a time and in a manner that you would get caught, he has time to read a lot and get knowledge of all sorts of topics, he has time still to meticulously cook food in again a time consuming manner, he has time to meticulously clean his place (the house is like a fucking semiconductor fabrication laboratory level clean  ), has time still to throw and go to parties, time to attend concerts and socialize, time then to have beauty sleep well because he got no dark circles.

I wish I had dat clock


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2014)

dat lack of suspension of belief


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 3, 2014)

she probably ran upstairs because the exit had hannibal in her way


----------



## Garfield (Jun 3, 2014)

nitpicking is part of the fun I have  well actually it is bell curved. Too much nitpicking isn't fun either.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 3, 2014)

Tonnura-san said:


> she probably ran upstairs because the exit had hannibal in her way


no dude she came from the exit straight to Hannibal, seems like that would have been the shortest exit route.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 3, 2014)

Abigail was in the basement before. Then again they failed to show us what is in the basement even though Fueller promised that.

However, Han explained to Will that he planed to depature with Abs and Will.
He told her to wait upstairs as a little surprise for Will I suppose. 

Alanah is stupid nontheless.


I guess she thought if she goes outside where it's dark and raining she'd be an easier prey than in Hannibal's own chambers 

Not to mentoin that she wanted to reload her gun and knew she would find something in that room 

Alanah was simply too dumb to run for her Life


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 4, 2014)

All I want to know is what about the dogs? Yes, yes that is one of the more important questions to me. D:

As for the far less significant factors, I have an extremely difficult time believing that those with neck wounds would live through all that bleeding. I'm ever so slightly less certain about Alana's doom.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 4, 2014)

maybe what Katz saw in the basement (apart of all those corpses parts) was a glimpse of Abigail.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2014)

i just realised something

the hole that beverley shot in hannibal's floor

didn't mean anything

no-one noticed it


----------



## Amanda (Jul 18, 2014)

You're right, that lead to nothing.

I guess sometimes a cigar is just a cigar, and sometimes we imagine things such as foreshadowing or clues that never meant anything.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

Even if it was discovered, I feel like it wouldn't have amounted to much.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 18, 2014)

I guess it could still be used as part of the evidence that he killed her, or at least that she was in his house when she died.

Though, perhaps Hannibal is meant to be such a maestro that he thought of that too, searched for and found the bullet and removed it.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 20, 2014)

Hannibal is a bit too superhuman for my liking for eg. seems to have a sense of smell that could be even greater than a dogs... also how they seem to live where half the population are intelligent psychopaths the show was pretty good.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 20, 2014)

I think it's implied there's so many intelligent serial killers in the region because of Hannibal. Lot of troubled people have walked through his "therapy".


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I think it's implied there's so many intelligent serial killers in the region because of Hannibal. Lot of troubled people have walked through his "therapy".



Nah, most of the serial killers didn't. 

Part of the original appeal of Lecter is that he is an unusually brilliant serial killer; this show takes that much further and makes him even smarter and more ubermensch-ian than before because now all other serial killers are smarter and more ubermensch-ian than before, because they are all now based on Hannibal Lecter. 

And it shows.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2014)

Snubs are always a bit of a drab topic, especially with a typically clueless entity like the Emmys, but...


Mads and Dancy deserved something, but that was such a stacked category that it's amazing they even allowed the True Detective guys in, considering how lazy Emmy nominations are.


But...


The fact that it received no technical or directing nominations is fucking insane.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 21, 2014)

The way Hannibal "killed" Will was kind of poetic after all the talk of him being a really good fisherman Hannibal does to him what he would've done to a fish he had caught.

Also, Karambit knives for the win.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2014)

So, will there be a third season or was S02E13 the series' finale?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 22, 2014)

Fret not, there's another season coming


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2014)

Third season confirmed.

The other planned season will almost assuredly happen as long as the actors and staff are willing... Fuller said that when it looked like NBC was going to cancel the show after season 1, there were several offers coming in to continue it elsewhere.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 22, 2014)

Stringer said:


> Fret not, there's another season coming



Thanks for the info.

I just read it'll be seven seasons. Wow, I really thought it ended, lol.

I really like this series, but my favorite episode is episode 13 of season two by far: I really dislike gore and that ep. had none of that, just beautiful psychological warfare and suspense

*Spoiler*: _Possible season 2 finale spoiler_ 



though a throat was ideed sliced


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2014)

They pretty much confirmed who is alive when revealing the cast of season 3.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 23, 2014)

James Bond said:


> The way Hannibal "killed" Will was kind of poetic after all the talk of him being a really good fisherman Hannibal does to him what he would've done to a fish he had caught.
> 
> Also, Karambit knives for the win.



It's more poetic if you remember Hannibal the movie, and the fact that what he did to Will resembles what he did to Pazzi.

Then you will realize that Hannibal just compared Will to Judas. By cutting open his stomach.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I just read it'll be seven seasons. Wow, I really thought it ended, lol.
> 
> ...


it's not going to be 7 seasons

fuller said that as he goes along writing the episodes, he often converges a lot of the plot lines he has from future planned seasons into the current season

he's said he's already redistributed an entire season so it'll be 6 at the most now and is likely to change in the future again


----------



## Amanda (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah, 7 was the original plan, 6 is the current. In the future...? I hope cancellation issues won't decimate the length of the series.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 23, 2014)

Blunt said:


> it's not going to be 7 seasons
> 
> fuller said that as he goes along writing the episodes, he often converges a lot of the plot lines he has from future planned seasons into the current season
> 
> he's said he's already redistributed an entire season so it'll be 6 at the most now and is likely to change in the future again



Ah, I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2014)

The food are all lies!
1: 33
[YOUTUBE]4RKXHF0WUQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 22, 2014)

rumors that Tao and a Korean member are leaving EXO



> Michael Pitt will no longer be hearing the screaming squealing of the lambs pigs when Hannibal returns for Season 3.
> 
> The actor, who played sociopathic meat-packing magnate Mason Verger in Season 2, is not returning to the series and will be replaced by Joe Anderson (The Divide, The River), TVLine has learned exclusively.



Not familiar with this Anderson fellow, but it definitely sucks losing Michael Pitt.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 22, 2014)

^ Damn, that's sad news. Michael Pitt was great, he shone in every scene. 

Perhaps he's not interested to act a role where he sits all the time and his face is half covered.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 14, 2015)

Richard Armitage has been cast as Francis Dolarhyde and will appear in season 3 - and assumedly in season 4 as well.



I admit, I fangasmed. I love both Armitage and Dolarhyde. This casting came out of nowhere, but I'm very excited about it.


----------



## Keunig Pier (Jan 14, 2015)

Going to follow this one soon.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 15, 2015)

More season 3 news, beware the spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



There will be a time jump in the middle of the season. Molly will appear in 4 episodes, and her son is now named Walter.





And then some spoiler pics from the production:


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFpriWdw9nQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 22, 2015)

Will lived omg. It's like aldnoah zero all over again.

Anyway, still looks flawless.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jan 22, 2015)

Fuck. I really need to re-watch [at least] the last two episodes of the previous season.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 22, 2015)

masamune1 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFpriWdw9nQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Jan 24, 2015)

Ooh, is that lady Murasaki?

I really like the change in setting and character dynamics.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 29, 2015)

By the way, apparently season 3 won't be arriving until late Spring / early Summer.

Guess that's why these are called "teasers".

And no, that wasn't Lady Murasaki. That was a character called Chiyo, who is / was the handmaiden to Lady Murasaki. Seems like Will shall be interviewing her for information on Hannibal's backstory.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 29, 2015)

I see. It would be a bit too much to just give her away like that.

They say the show being pushed till the summer is the network trying to give it more audience.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 9, 2015)

Poor Will 

I wonder if they will include Lady Murasaki in S3 at all or make changes.
I am pretty curious to know what happens to Bedelia.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 27, 2015)

@ Yoona

From what I heard Lady Murasaki won't appear at all. 



Empire article about season 3 (pics are old):


----------



## Blunt (Feb 27, 2015)

Amanda said:


> @ Yoona
> 
> *From what I heard Lady Murasaki won't appear at all. *
> 
> ...



she's literally in the trailer


----------



## Blunt (Feb 27, 2015)

apparently not 

fuller talked for months about how murasaki was gonna be a recurring character tho....


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Blunt said:


> she's literally in the trailer



That's not her; that's her maid, who is telling her story to Will.

She might appear in flashbacks though.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd like to know what happened there - why they decided to remove her, at least from the present plot. 

I'm also very curious about how they're going to make Molly work. Now she's going to appear in the middle of season 3, with her and Will already happily married. 

But even if things turn out rushed, at this point I'm still actually happy about them getting into Red Dragon and the book canon already this season.


edit:

Forgot this:



We'll get a teaser for 3.01 on Monday.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 27, 2015)

Can't wait to see the teaser.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 6, 2015)

Bryan Fuller has shared the scripts of Season 2. He had already shared the scripts of Season 1 before. , for those who are curious.

From behind the scenes of Season 3:


----------



## Amanda (Mar 7, 2015)

Only 3 months more.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

is that the first announcement of a premiere date?

i feel like it is but i don't want to break out into mad hype if it's not cos then i look dumb


----------



## Amanda (Mar 7, 2015)

It's the official premiere date, which we got today.


----------



## teddy (Mar 7, 2015)

Excellent.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

YEEEEAAAAHHHH SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON

HYPE AS FUCK

EAT THE FUCKING RUDE


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2015)

mrw i tell my irl friends hannibal comes back june 4th and they say "who cares"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hannibal had some of the best imagery ever shown on tv; can't wait to see more.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 7, 2015)

Blunt said:


> mrw i tell my irl friends hannibal comes back june 4th and they say "who cares"



You should prepare a feast.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 23, 2015)

So what are the four time periods?

Also this:



Yes please, we want quality horror.

Plus, the names of the first three episodes:



But what is that thing?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 23, 2015)

^ that isn't doctor Bloom, is she?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 23, 2015)

They promised to make Alana a better, more interesting character this season... but with Fuller, perhaps it's a bizarre take on "interesting". 


(I think it's a dream sequence. Or Will is under some strong meds...)


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 23, 2015)

This is freaking me out.

I love Bryan Fuller so much.

Hannibal is so good.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2015)

No, it's from the film Splice


----------



## Amanda (Mar 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> No, it's from the film Splice




Oh I see, thanks. People said the director named for the three first episodes was responsible for some film called Splice - which was supposed to be a good thing - but I've never seen it myself. So it's recommendable?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 25, 2015)

The synopsis of the episode 3.1, Antipasto:


*Spoiler*: __ 






> “After the shocking events of the season finale, Hannibal (Mads Mikkelsen, “Casino Royale”) is on the run in Europe — accompanied by his psychiatrist Bedelia Du Maurier (Gillian Anderson, “The X-Files”) — sporting a new identity, but servicing the same insatiable appetite. As the lives of Will (Hugh Dancy), Jack (Laurence Fishburne, “The Matrix,” “CSI”) and Alana (Caroline Dhavernas, “Wonderfalls,” “The Pacific”) converge toward Hannibal again, their deadly dance turns in startling and unexpected ways, and nothing will ever be the same again.”









Aka nothing new, but it makes it feel like the season was closer.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

the only thing i know about splice is the hilarious livejournal review that convinced me to never watch it


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2015)

pretty hype about the shooting in europe. the generally on point cinematography alongside european architecture/cityscapes/landscapes will be a visual feast.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 26, 2015)

Florence will look stunning, no doubt, and yet I'm even more excited about Lithuania. Really curious to find out how they retell the family story. 

Actually I suspect they don't, at least not in detail. Bryan Fuller - being a man of taste - hates Hannibal Rising just as much as we do, and as gone on record saying just giving Hannibal a childhood backstory automatically makes him less mysterious and therefore less awesome. But we're going to visit the family estate at least, and there the family graveyard, if the promotional pictures are anything to go by.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh yeah Splice I saw that in the cinema. It was disturbing and hilarious cos directly after i saw a bald women in the cinema and I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the only thing i know about splice is the hilarious livejournal review that convinced me to never watch it


**


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know what this is but Fuller just tweeted it:


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I don't know what this is but Fuller just tweeted it:



Ohhh, I highly doubt Hannibal is going to like other people writing books about his state of mind. Or is Hannibal already imprisoned in the upcoming season? I bet Fuller is just going to repeat what happened in the books/movies..


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

The first part of the season will have Hannibal on the run, but the second part will reach the Red Dragon material. Which means we will see Hannibal in the Baltimore State Hospital for the Criminally Insane in season 3. 

And if Fuller doesn't have a massive brainfart when writing the script, Dr Chilton will indeed be the head of the hospital. I'm already waiting for the juicy scenes between the two doctors...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 30, 2015)

i just marathoned the 2nd season...and while the acting and imagery are still top notch...HOLY FUCKING SHIT...the sheer amount of asspullery ECLIPSES the 1st season entirely.

i mean; ok, he obviously has the mind to orchestrate his Xanatos gambits; but how the fuck does this man have the time to "cook" the way he does, clean, have a full time practice, a side gig with the FBI, keep not 1 but 2 bitches hidden/captive/brainwashed _and_ alive for years AND still have time to set up elaborately artsy kills involving complicated props and body placement in places that aren't exactly secluded?

i mean, c'mon bruv...smart is smart but there is only so much time in a day man. It's the series' major flaw; supernatural intelligence aside, there is simply not enough time in a day for him to take care of all these things and be at all the other places he needs to be.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2015)

Stop trolling, we don't do that around here.


----------



## Zef (Apr 2, 2015)

So new season comes in June?  Damn.

I love this series. Season 1 was great. Season 2 even better.
Dat finale though.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 2, 2015)

The premiere was moved to the summer to give the show a better time slot and therefore (hopefully) more audience. While it's frustrating to have to wait, it's oddly touching how NBC tries to keep this series alive. They should, too. It doesn't cost them much anything, and it keeps getting positive attention from the critics. 

Season 2 was more exciting because now it was a duel between Hannibal and Will, as opposed to Hannibal toying with the oblivious Will. But I think season 1 had stronger writing. During season 2, much of the supporting cast became too obviously mere satellites to the main duo, suffering in quality. Alana took the worst hit, but I also missed Bedelia and Abigail.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 3, 2015)

> Hot night on the ?Hannibal? set. April 1-2, 2015 in Toronto. St. James park. The stunt person was shirtless and on fire. It was amazing! A crew member said sharing shots was OK. I also took video of action but will save that for later.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 3, 2015)

Amanda said:


> The premiere was moved to the summer to give the show a better time slot and therefore (hopefully) more audience. While it's frustrating to have to wait, it's oddly touching how NBC tries to keep this series alive. They should, too. It doesn't cost them much anything, and it keeps getting positive attention from the critics.
> 
> Season 2 was more exciting because now it was a duel between Hannibal and Will, as opposed to Hannibal toying with the oblivious Will. But I think season 1 had stronger writing. During season 2, much of the supporting cast became too obviously mere satellites to the main duo, suffering in quality. Alana took the worst hit, but I also missed Bedelia and Abigail.



True. S1 was better balanced. On the other hand, the duel in S2 also gave it more excitement and more of a sense of direction. S1 felt more mysterious though, especially when it came to Will's gift.


Oh, Freddy Lounds burns again?


----------



## Amanda (Apr 3, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Oh, Freddy Lounds burns again?




I do wonder if they burn her. She has been established as a pretty major character, someone who is much more familiar and sympathetic to the audience than her book counterpart. Plus all the cries of treating female characters badly in season 2 that Fuller admitted weren't entirely unjustified. They might change her fate.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 3, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I do wonder if they burn her. She has been established as a pretty major character, someone who is much more familiar and sympathetic to the audience than her book counterpart. Plus all the cries of treating female characters badly in season 2 that Fuller admitted weren't entirely unjustified. They might change her fate.



Hopefully. Back in S1 I really hoped she would be killed, but like said: she gained a little sympathy. Not that I'm awfully fond of the somewhat stereotypical 'annoying reporter' she mostly represents, but at least she does her good things as well. Who knows, perhaps her network could be used to find Hannibal..


----------



## Amanda (Apr 3, 2015)

It's interesting though that people used to be much more hateful of her than of Hannibal, when they're two psychopaths who mistreat the people around them, but out of whom only Hannibal tortures, murders and eats people. 

At least in my eyes she got sympathy points pretty early on when she offered to arrange a new (and better) job for the cop who got fired for leaking information to her. Would Hannibal help out the people whose life he ruined? And later she showed concern for Jack (after Hannibal had killed Beverly) and honest wish for justice after the death of Abigail (whom Hannibal had murdered, as they thought). 

But somehow they manage to paint Hannibal as the villain protagonist? I don't know, to me people like Freddie are much more functional participants of the society, who control their selfish impulses better, and who are capable of more believable emotion.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 3, 2015)

I think its one of the better points of the series. They don't try to do the standard bogus of good vs bad. No, they depict humans as they are: both good and evil. As such, Hannibal can easily hide amongst the people, because he doesn't stand out. Yes, he is a monster, but only a different kind of monster. On top of it, it just seemed like he saw it all as a game. Perhaps one could even see him as relatively innocent, as he often kills those who are regarded as trash. 

Perhaps this lack of clarity is what made the series' response amongst the tv audience so mixed? After all, who should we root for? Its not like Bloom, Crawford, or Will are picture perfect good guys. Well, Bloom might pass as one, but mostly due to naivety (trusting Hannibal).

I admit, the smart way Hannibal plays his game made me often rooting for him. And I'm hardly a person who often roots for antagonists


----------



## Amanda (Apr 3, 2015)

The audience generally expects the characters to be arranged into protagonists and antagonists, which makes it so interesting when the ultimate protagonists is actually the most hideous character in the story. Because yes, I do think Hannibal is just that. I wonder if he's capable of any kind of real love. Even his obsession for Will is all about what he himself wants; Will exists for him. 

It's all good and fun as long as the authors remember what's the true nature of the characters, and don't start to try to white wash their crimes.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 3, 2015)

Redeeming Hanibal's "lunch parties" would be an impossible job :rofl


----------



## Amanda (Apr 3, 2015)

Regular tactics to try to white wash a villain is to make the victims assholes (conveniently forgetting that murder is the greatest form of assholery nobody deserves) or to leave the victims completely anonymous so that the audience doesn't really register something awful is being done to other human beings. 

The bleaching comes with your garden variety of sad backstories and general anger at the evil society who pushed the villain into his behavior. Really, _he_'s the true victim we should be feeling sorry for! The guys he killed just represent the evil world and all the nasty people the audience itself has ever been pissed off with!


----------



## Amanda (Apr 9, 2015)

A close up of what seems to be vendigo!Will:


----------



## Amanda (Apr 14, 2015)

For those like me who missed this back in the day:



So the double murder that opens the first episode of season 1 was made by Francis.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 14, 2015)

damn

that's some fucking planning


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 14, 2015)

What's next, a kid-Clarice walked through the screen once? How far did these guys plan ahead? They must be geniuses


----------



## Amanda (Apr 14, 2015)

It will be such a crime against good television if the show doesn't get to live out its planned lifespan. If the worst happens, I hope Bryan finds a way to tell us what would have happened in the last season, the one that's supposed to take place after Hannibal's escape with Clarice.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 14, 2015)

Blunt said:


> damn
> 
> that's some fucking planning


Bryan Fuller is and has always been a genius of tv.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 14, 2015)

Amanda said:


> It will be such a crime against good television if the show doesn't get to live out its planned lifespan. If the worst happens, I hope Bryan finds a way to tell us what would have happened in the last season, the one that's supposed to take place after Hannibal's escape with Clarice.


there have been several offers for it to get picked up by others channels if NBC is too dumb to let it go so you shouldn't be too worried


----------



## Fruit Monger (Apr 14, 2015)

Amanda said:


> It will be such a crime against good television if the show doesn't get to live out its planned lifespan. If the worst happens, I hope Bryan finds a way to tell us what would have happened in the last season, the one that's supposed to take place after Hannibal's escape with Clarice.



They need a better time slot.  Friday is such a shit night for television.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Amanda said:


> For those like me who missed this back in the day:
> 
> 
> 
> So the double murder that opens the first episode of season 1 was made by Francis.





Blunt said:


> damn
> 
> that's some fucking planning





-Ziltoid- said:


> What's next, a kid-Clarice walked through the screen once? How far did these guys plan ahead? They must be geniuses





tari101190 said:


> Bryan Fuller is and has always been a genius of tv.



You guys DO realize they already told us this some time after the first season had started, right?


----------



## Amanda (Apr 15, 2015)

masamune1 said:


> You guys DO realize they already told us this some time after the first season had started, right?




You didn't notice what I wrote in the original post?

_"For those like me who missed this back in the day"_

So yes, we DO realize he told it already in 2013 - the tweet has a publication date after all - but we also realize we DID NOT notice it then. We only learned about it now. Or perhaps I have some faint memory of it being discussed earlier, but I had forgotten it, so it's as good as not knowing.

But that's really the point. If Fuller had now suddenly said Francis was the murderer all along that would be just a step above retcon. But that he said it already in 2013 shows how he was thinking ahead the future seasons, just as he always said he was doing.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 24, 2015)

Season 3 key art.


*Spoiler*: _GIF version_


----------



## Amanda (Apr 25, 2015)

Triple posting but whatever, here's 11 spoilers for season 3 by Bryan Fuller himself:


*Spoiler*: _spoilers, obviously_ 





1) We'll get a little 007-style action in the early episodes.

"I love Ridley Scott's Hannibal, I just think it's such a fun, gruesome movie that kind of harkens back to Hammer films, and it's Hannibal as James Bond," Fuller enthused. "There's qualities of that that we wanted to bring to the first chapter of the third season, which is the Italy-based material."

We're guessing the motorbike and leathers will play a role here.

2) The season premiere 'Antipasto' is all about Bedelia Du Maurier and her years-long relationship with Hannibal Lecter.

"It really does feel like 'What are we watching?' Will Graham isn't in it, none of the other familiar characters are in it, it's just Hannibal and Bedelia and their history over three different periods of time."

3) ... But even in Florence with Bedelia, Hannibal's still pining for the one who got away.

"In that first episode all about Bedelia and Hannibal, there's just a hint of 'Wouldn't this be better if it were me and Will Graham?' in terms of Hannibal thinking that, and what he misses. Because Bedelia will always be Hannibal's psychiatrist, she'll never be necessarily as intimate and passionate in her relationship with Hannibal as Will and Hannibal are."


4) The rumours are true ? we're dropping the cuisine-based episode titles for the second half of season three.

Episodes eight through thirteen will all be named after William Blake's series of Great Red Dragon Paintings, depicting scenes from the biblical Book of Revelation. Clued-up Fannibals will know that in the Harris canon, serial killer Francis Dolarhyde is obsessed with this series of paintings, which give his murderous alternate personality its name.

And we've got specifics. Episode eight is 'The Great Red Dragon...', episode nine is '...And the Woman Clothed in Sun', episode ten is '...And the Woman Clothed with the Sun', and episode eleven is '...And the Beast from the Sea'.

Fuller didn't name episodes twelve and thirteen, but going by this pattern we're guessing that twelve and thirteen will be named 'And the Number of the Beast Is...' and '...666' respectively.

5) Worried about Will's dogs? So are we. But fear not ? Fuller confirmed that somebody has been taking care of them while Will and everyone he knows are recuperating from the massacre: "We indicate who is taking care of them, without overly answering it... it is addressed in some way."


6) Richard Armitage's Dolarhyde will be treated more like a third lead character than a supporting player in the season's second chapter.

"He is in the show almost as much as Hugh and Mads are in the second half of the season," Fuller revealed. "So we really spend a lot of time with Dolarhyde, in a way that neither of the movies have had the real estate to."

7) Dolarhyde's story will be a true tragedy, developed with more painful psychological depth than season two's gleefully sadistic Mason Verger.

"A lot of what we see with Dolarhyde is just him alone in a room struggling with his insanity. I wanted the audience to be so confused with this character because we get to know him, and we get to see this man who is suffering, from his mind eating him alive from the inside out."

8) Between her troubled patient history and her increasingly treacherous relationship with Hannibal, comedy hasn't been high on the agenda thus far for Bedelia. That's all about to change, in episode six specifically.

"Gillian has quite a big role in the first half of the season, and she's hilarious. There's one episode in particular where she is laugh-out-loud funny, and I can't wait for people to see that because she's just a delight."


9) Hannibal and Will's reunion will be bittersweet, emphasis unexpectedly on sweet.

"There's a scene that is so touching, when they're finally reunited and able to have a conversation. Mads and Hugh and their friendship are such amazing assets to the show, and you see all of that. It's like 'It's really good to see you, but this is a terrible situation that we're in, and you're actually a terrible person, but I've found a way to forgive you in the way you forgive a shark for being a shark'."

So that "I forgive you" we saw from Will in the season three trailer? Probably genuine.

10) Gore-hounds (and gore-phobes) should look out for episodes seven and twelve in particular ? those are where Fuller hints that the "freakiest stuff" lies. One scene in episode twelve involving Dolarhyde was so intense that it drew gasps from the crew during filming.

"It's one bit in particular that's from the books, and we see it probably more graphically on our show than you have in any of the movies.

"When we did that scene, you're supposed to be silent when you're watching, but the entire crew gasped and shrieked. So you're watching the dailies and you're seeing this horrible thing happen, and you just hear all these gasps coming from behind the camera, and it's so much fun! It's so disturbing that it affected the crew."

11) If you want to get a sense for how a fourth season of Hannibal would look, pay very close attention to the first seven episodes of season three.

"It felt like a breath of fresh air not being in Quantico, and not having FBI scenes talking about the murder clues. It was so liberating that if we do get a fourth season, there's going to be a lot more of that than there will be anything FBI-oriented. It will probably be our most serialised season thus far, and the first half of season three was really an experiment of 'does this work on our show?' As an audience member and Fannibal, I loved it.





From 

They will have a Q & A with Fuller next week, so stay tuned!


----------



## Amanda (May 7, 2015)

edit:

And then there's a new promo

[YOUTUBE]obBhQ1o2doU[/YOUTUBE]

Is Bedelia pointing Hannibal with a gun in that last scene?


----------



## Blunt (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Amanda (May 7, 2015)

Definitely a gun there. Can't wait for their scenes!


----------



## tari101190 (May 7, 2015)

OMG just 4 weeks left.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 7, 2015)

_just_?? 

Still four more long weeks left 

Penny dreadful is fun, but its no Hannibal


----------



## Blunt (May 7, 2015)

Did they actually get married though???


----------



## tari101190 (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Amanda (May 7, 2015)

Blunt said:


> Did they actually get married though???




I assume they're just playing the part.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 8, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I assume they're just playing the part.



I wonder who was the wedding cake though


----------



## Amanda (May 8, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I wonder who was the wedding cake though




Well who has left us recently again? 

Abigail.

Veal is a controversial dish, and all that.


----------



## Amanda (May 10, 2015)

Korean promo:

[YOUTUBE]W_Dc_NALVl4[/YOUTUBE]


That was a bit... but there were some interesting shots there.



^ Lady Murasaki's maid or whatever has Will at gunpoint. It's an ourdoors location, and looks like it could be the Lecter family cemetery, which we saw Will investigating earlier. 



^ I assume Will and Jack are in the same scene here, with Pazzi.



^ But there it's Bedelia and Alana, in two different scenes. 



^ Current day Will flashbacks to or dreams about the time when Abigail was alive?

Most of the new promo pics are variants of the old, but then there's Will and his daily life:



And first tiny glimpse of our dragon man...



Plus something cool:


*Spoiler*: _*snip*_ 





















The promo shots from earlier are from inside Hannibal's memory palace.


----------



## Amanda (May 18, 2015)

New promo, found the YouTube version:

[YOUTUBE]d7f737QOiX8[/YOUTUBE]

GIFs, because I can:

















Not entirely sure where these are from:





[sp=and then there's this][/sp]

Anyway, it looks to me like an AU imagined by Will where he made different choices and run with Hannibal and Abigal. 

Btw if anyone wants me to hide this stuff behind spoiler tags, say so.


----------



## Blunt (May 18, 2015)

muh      dick


----------



## Amanda (May 18, 2015)

Ooh, I found where that AU interaction between Will and older Abigail is from:

[YOUTUBE]kikJDnFevME[/YOUTUBE]

So much new material these days, I need to keep up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 18, 2015)

SO MUCH HYPE


----------



## Amanda (May 19, 2015)

Is Hannibal super popular in South Korea or something? I swear there's a new promo every day now! 

[YOUTUBE]cfMrMO8rEHY[/YOUTUBE]


Lots to notice, but this one takes the cake:



Hannibal and Will, what the....?

Chiyo and Bedelia:



And then this:



Remember when this happened


*Spoiler*: __ 















and we didn't know what was going on? Well now we do. Does Chiyo turn against Will?


----------



## Amanda (May 21, 2015)

Hannibal Season 3 First Look:

[YOUTUBE]VKpX53L-llY[/YOUTUBE]


Francis!!!


----------



## Blunt (May 21, 2015)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 25, 2015)

I've finally caught up on some teaser content HYPE.

10 more days!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like we're having a 3(?) year time skip on Episode 8


----------



## Amanda (May 25, 2015)

User formerly known as WAD said:


> I've finally caught up on some teaser content HYPE.
> 
> 10 more days!
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Three years time skip sounds reasonable. Will must form a relationship with Molly and get married during it, but you don't want to age the characters too much.


----------



## Amanda (May 28, 2015)

I can't be bothered to post it all, so have just links:







Ok I'll post this bit:


*Spoiler*: _spoiler tags 'cause spoilers_ 





> The first episode where, as I think Bryan has already said, we’re off with Hannibal and Bedelia [Gillian Anderson] and having a fine time. Then, suddenly we’re back with Will, we’re back in the second episode, we’re back into this kind of circling dream world, where he’s back in the kitchen. He’s coming up to Hannibal. He’s with Abigail. He’s not with Abigail. It’s not moving forward in the normal way. The third episode is something else. The fourth episode it circles back. I think is a very bold and really provocative way to write television. I also think it means that you don’t get any answers until much later.


----------



## NW (Jun 4, 2015)

Today is the day


----------



## Amanda (Jun 4, 2015)

Indeed it is. Well, for me it's midnight now and the bed calls,  but at least I'll get to watch it first thing after work.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2015)

BON    SOIR


----------



## zoro (Jun 4, 2015)

Bonsoir


Dr Gideon


----------



## NW (Jun 4, 2015)

Gideon is immortal


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2015)

where's will doe


----------



## NW (Jun 4, 2015)

lack of Will is dissapointing... 

Oh well, cool preview


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 4, 2015)

I love how Fuller played these first few episodes as something that we would find out of place, when it was _quintessential _Hannibal.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 4, 2015)

my favorite part of the episode is how Hannibal flat out states he's not a cannibal


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2015)

This episode reminds me of Antichrist


----------



## Jay. (Jun 5, 2015)

This is show is too good for television

the cinematography is fucking insane

this should be in the cinemas


this is pure art

the symbolic level in every scene is on a new level


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 5, 2015)

Jay. said:


> This is show is too good for television
> 
> the cinematography is fucking insane
> 
> ...


OMG WILL WATCH ASAP!

Thank god for Bryan Fuller.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 5, 2015)

Don't even know where to start.

Well.

Everyone got these, but I'm organizing thoughts.



Hannibal is making Bedelia eat the same food as he fed Gideon to make him tastier.

The lecture about Dante, betrayal and suicide at the same time refers to Will getting his guts cut out for betraying Hannibal, threatens Bedelia with the same fate, makes a movie reference to Hannibal the Anthony Hopinks film, and not so subtly reminds us that Hannibal the character is written and played as if he was a fallen angel playing with the humans out of curiosity. 

Hannibal isn't a cannibal, because he's on another level than the humans around him. Would eating Will count as cannibalism in his mind?

Hannibal would probably have found plenty of safer place to kill a man and dispose of his body than his own home (now with blood being absorbed into the wood floor), but opted to kill Dimmond there to force Bedelia to participate in the crime. 

This seems to Hannibal's modus operandi to make people dependent of him - acting as if he was protecting them from the law. He did it to Abigail too. Look how well that ended. Now, if he managed to do it to Will too, would he in the end kill Will as well?

Hannibal left the "broken heart" in the chapel which he told Will forms the entrance to his mind palace.



I didn't realize I'd miss Will this much. Mads is the star, but Hugh is the core.



edit:

The soundscape has changed. During the previous season the locations were more modern, so the soundtrack used classic music heavily. Now the locations are older, visually more heavy, so they opted for more lighter music. Or so it felt to me after one viewing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 5, 2015)

it was definitely, objectively, a good standalone episode, but i really feel it doesnt work as a season premiere


----------



## Amanda (Jun 5, 2015)

There should have been a double episode. One for Hannibal and one for Will. It felt like the episode ended just when the plot was about to kick in.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 5, 2015)

Very, very pleased that this show is back.  Besides Silicon Valley there aren't any really good shows out now.

I don't mind the lack of Will, I like the direction they are going with Hannibal and Bedelia.  And that shot of Hannibal standing in front of [projected] Lucifer 

I saw Zachary Quinto in the credits, where was he in the episode?


----------



## Jay. (Jun 5, 2015)

am i the only one that didn't miss Will?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 5, 2015)

there's a post above you that says the poster didn't miss will


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 5, 2015)

Fruit Monger said:


> I saw Zachary Quinto in the credits, where was he in the episode?



he was the guy that Scully had her fist down his throat in the flashback.


----------



## teddy (Jun 6, 2015)

tfw you have to constantly remind yourself that this is on network television 


i agree that this felt more like a standalone episode with the methodical pacing and relative disconnect from the events of last season's finale. pretty good regardless tho 


note: i could sit back and listen to gideon and hannibal talk for 40 minutes easy


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 6, 2015)

I need to rewatch the episode.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2015)

holy shit the imagery of being drowned in the blood of the stag (signifying an end to will's tie to hobbes) and the reversing of the teacup shattering was beautiful

fuck off though will's tripping

abigail ain't alive much more walking around visiting him in HIS room

glad to see u back my bro tho ;___;


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2015)

holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2015)

that fucking heart transformation
nightmare fuel


----------



## zoro (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah, that was nasty


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2015)

10/10 episode


----------



## Zef (Jun 12, 2015)

This show is sick. 


And I love it

Great episiode. I loved seeing younger Hannibal in that photograph.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

Every single image is pure art. I don't even know if it's pure pretentious bullshit or actual vision, but it's certainly very beautiful. 

My only complaint is I really think Fuller should move the story faster. There's danger of getting lost in all these atmospheric moments of cryptic, poetic self-search and forgetting the basics of tv making. You're supposed to feel curiosity and excitement about what's going to happen next, not just admire a pretty moving picture.

Anyway, I was joyed to hear Hannibal called "Lithuanian". Can't wait to see more of his origins.


----------



## olaf (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

This goddamn show.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 12, 2015)

^ That manbeast was a thing of pure beauty.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2015)

one of the best episodes of the series.  Easily.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 13, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Every single image is pure art. I don't even know if it's pure pretentious bullshit or actual vision, but it's certainly very beautiful.
> 
> My only complaint is I really think Fuller should move the story faster. There's danger of getting lost in all these atmospheric moments of cryptic, poetic self-search and forgetting the basics of tv making. You're supposed to feel curiosity and excitement about what's going to happen next, not just admire a pretty moving picture.
> 
> Anyway, I was joyed to hear Hannibal called "Lithuanian". Can't wait to see more of his origins.


Are you fucking kidding? 

I was shitting my pants and imagining what will happen next the entire time.

That fucking end scene got my heart beating fast as fuck


this entire episode was so fucking awesome

i love how to went for this poetic self search thingy to full suspense when they pretty much showed hannibal being next to will.

the danger surrounding him was foreshadowed beautifully.

didn't expect the end. I thought shit will go down there in the basement


intense scene and acting

9.8/10


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 13, 2015)

Jay. said:


> Are you fucking kidding?
> 
> I was shitting my pants and imagining what will happen next the entire time.
> 
> ...


Nah it's 10/10.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 13, 2015)

it is prolly 10/10 but i am afraid to give that rating for all the epic things yet to come


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 13, 2015)

It's okay. They're 10/10 too.

I haven't seen a lot of tv like this before.

I even loved Dead Like Me, Pushing Daisies is one of my top tv shows ever, and Deep Space 9 was great too. Bryan Fuller is just a genius of tv I think.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Aeternus (Jun 14, 2015)

Wait, the show is back? Thought it was on later this month. At least I have two new episodes to watch later today now.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 14, 2015)

just stream it for fuck's sake


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2015)

Thankfully, someone already did the research on this and saved me a lot of time. I figured that the saint behind Hannibal, shown behind him after he is looking down upon will, has so he sort of significance. Being a proper Catholic, all saints look the same to me, so even a monumental one like him looks like a guy with a beard waiting to be crucified upside-down.



He is St. Ambrose. One of the four original Doctors of the Church. There's really no connection between the two morally, ethically, or by personality. It's possible that Fuller meant to have the pious Ambrose looking down upon Hannibal as Hannibal looks down upon Will. But there's an even simpler connection....


He's the patron saint of bee-keepers. 





Also, I'm stickying the thread.


----------



## teddy (Jun 14, 2015)

Ayyy


sticky'd


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]J07RVw3JUjE[/YOUTUBE]


Hope everyone has been watching these. Scott Thompson is a legitimate living legend of comedy, so these are always great.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2015)

"Nothing happened to me. I happened."


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 19, 2015)

The Bathtub scene was the best pat of this episode for me and Bedelia has fucking balls of steel to ask Hannibal what his sister tasted like....

I was pretty surprised that Hannibal didn't drown her right then and there it looked like to me he was considering it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2015)

That scene was so amazing.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hannibal-san & Will-san are nakama!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 19, 2015)

The ratings keep dropping for this show. It's too bad. I get it, because the show is a little odd in that it's lovingly put together, but also silly and ponderous if it wasn't so well crafted. Some conversations almost make me laugh when I'm watching it because they're so on the nose, so enamored with referencing sophistication, so filled with whispered dialogues about works of art, philosophers, catechisms, sayings. It's not a show with dialogue, but a show with phrases. The show is a bit like Hannibal. Its quality is aesthetic. There's solid character stuff with Will and Hannibal, and good dialogue between them, but this show, like Hannibal, would be a very different thing if it dropped its aesthetic sophistication. Maybe that was the point.

If another network or platform does pick it up, I hope they can maintain whatever budget or team allows the show to keep up its appearances.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 19, 2015)

This season is rollin, last two episodes were awesome.


----------



## Brian (Jun 19, 2015)

Loved the parallel between Will and Hannibal in this, forcing Chiyoh and Bedelia to put an end to someone's suffering. Although Chiyoh is letting go of her burden with Hannibal while Bedelia is being further entrapped by him.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 20, 2015)

Great episode.

Hannibal's past is fascinating


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 20, 2015)

Finally got to watch the first three episodes of this season. They are not bad. Looking forward to the rest of them.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]b9usA-x0-g8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

Surprised that Para dropped the show.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Surprised that Para dropped the show.




I was just talking to him about the show last week.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2015)

Good deal then.  Hard to pry out a word from him in the rate-a-movie thread.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2015)

Jove

you really gonna fall for that one?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2015)

視差 said:


> Jove
> 
> you really gonna fall for that one?




I used the  to show that I wasn't falling for it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

NBC                   OP


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 22, 2015)

it may be revived elsewhere, though


_

*A statement from Fuller praised NBC, and also left the door open for the show to try to find another home.* “NBC has allowed us to craft a television series that no other broadcast network would have dared, and kept us on the air for three seasons despite Cancellation Bear Chow ratings and images that would have shredded the eyeballs of lesser Standards & Practices enforcers. Jen Salke and her team have been fantastic partners and creatively supportive beyond measure. *Hannibal is finishing his last course at NBC’s table this summer, but a hungry cannibal can always dine again.* And personally, I look forward to my next meal with NBC.”

When reached by BuzzFeed News, *Hannibal’s executive producer Martha De Laurentiis confirmed that the show’s producers will try to revive it elsewhere.*

“NBC has been a wonderful home for three seasons of Hannibal, and we still have 10 mind-blowing episodes taking Hannibal and Will into uncharted terrain,” wrote De Laurentiis. “We believe that *after they air, audiences’ hunger for the fourth chapter of this saga will be incredible, and are presently exploring other distribution options with our creative team and our partners at Gaumont Television.”*_


----------



## Amanda (Jun 22, 2015)

RIP Hannibal, the bestest show on telly. Your demise was foreseen but still breaks our hearts. 

Ah well. At least we got all the pre-movie canon stuff. Now I only hope season 3 ends in a satisfying manner. 

Hmm...

Perhaps this is the true reason they combined seasons 3 and 4 into one? They knew what was coming and wanted to reach a point in the story where it would feel like a complete tale.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 22, 2015)

Amazon pls


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2015)

> Sources tell The Hollywood Reporter that there may have been a rights issue at the center of the decision to end the series as Fuller had wanted to introduce Clarice Starling in season four, with the rights to the character previously portrayed by Jodie Foster said to be unavailable.





They had several offers available if NBC cancelled after season 2. If they want to keep making the show, they won't even lose time doing so.


The question is, if Fuller's not on board, are you still on board?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

fuller _is_ the show

it may well suck without him

i don't want a shambling zombie revival aka community 
either have fuller running the show or let it stay dead


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> fuller _is_ the show
> 
> it may well suck without him
> 
> ...



YEAH!! **


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> fuller _is_ the show
> 
> it may well suck without him
> 
> ...



Indeed. If it continued under different leadership, Hannibal would definitely loose what made it so awesome


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

I finish what's left of my Perrier eco-friendly bottle and clear my throat before I enter the executive meeting room at NBC.

I walk briskly and make a glancing sweep of eye contact with all the members of the board, lingering only briefly with the chairman.

It is the knight's turn to move on the chess board once again, and though I move in L-shaped fashion, I will not take a 'L' today. I am here to do one thing, and one thing only. Win.

I present my pitch for Season 4 despite the falling ratings, I introduce the character of Clarice Starling. 

"We can't, Bryan. Copyright. We've been over this." The chairman interjects. He would be the only one allowed to do so without it being audacious. The rest of the board will remain silent and watch our own duet a la Hannibal and Will. 

"That's simple', I smirk. 

"Buy the rights."

The chairman frowns. 

"That was not a financially feasible option in before the ratings dropped. Why can't you just assimilate Clarice's role into Will's?"

The arrogance of men. They dare interfere with an artist's work? Normally there's a blood price to pay for that, but I am a reasonable man, and I speak the universal language: money.

"So you're asking me to course correct my natural genius to pander to tumblr? You're going to have to pay me, then. Double. No negotiations. It's this or I walk."

The chairman sighs and shakes his head.

"Well Mr. Fuller, it was a rare pleasure working with you. This meeting is adjourned."

This is my design.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Lots of vocal outrage on the internet right now.  I could see this getting picked up right away.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 22, 2015)

> ?NBC has allowed us to craft a television series that no other broadcast network would have dared, and kept us on the air for three seasons despite Cancelation Bear Chow ratings and images that would have shredded the eyeballs of lesser Standards & Practices enforcers," Fuller said in a statement



As much as we all know that there's a certain amount of professionalism here and you shouldn't necessarily take a guy at his word when that word is public... But he's right. The ratings are bad and keep getting worse. The content is insane for network television. They have plenty of hype, word of mouth and advertising. The show must cost a lot. And it's just not performing. What's NBC supposed to do?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 22, 2015)

No Fuller no Hannibal. They can't continue without him. Just let this show get a dignified ending.

And yes, I understand them axing it. It didn't perform this far, it wouldn't have started to do so in the future either.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> As much as we all know that there's a certain amount of professionalism here and you shouldn't necessarily take a guy at his word when that word is public... But he's right. The ratings are bad and keep getting worse. The content is insane for network television. They have plenty of hype, word of mouth and advertising. The show must cost a lot. And it's just not performing. What's NBC supposed to do?



keep it on and not be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

also the show doesn't cost that much

half its bill is footed by a french company


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Fuck that.  Are they only in it for the money?  Their programs are garbage.  They finally had a critically acclaimed series.  A series they can be proud of.  A show you can sit back and watch as an NBC executive and brag about.  Leave the moneymaking to their terrible reality shows and their sports programming.  If nineteen shows are profitable.. you can hide the twentieth show.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

>"They finally had a critically acclaimed series."
>The same network that had comedies such as 30 Rock, Parks and Recreation, and Community.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Comedies are never really critically acclaimed.  Unless we are talking about Seinfeld or Curb Your Enthusiasm.  Get serious gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2015)

Take your trolling somewhere else Rukia. Can't you see we're grieving?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

he's right tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

he isn't right

30 rock had MAD critical acclaim

it won 16 emmys


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

oh well 30 rock is yea

parks & recreation and community tho not so much


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

p&r and community may not have had the same awards show impact but they both got a significant amount of critical acclaim too

community's first three seasons especially


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 22, 2015)

That's a shame, this is the best show on TV right now.


The only ones pleased are the ASOIAF fanbase, they want Mads in GoT smh.  Some studio or production house need to pick this up asap.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2015)

Fuck you gesy.  I have the blu ray collection.  I have poured money into supporting this franchise.  I am all in.  I will follow it to the next network.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 22, 2015)

hannibal is just too good for this wretched world


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 23, 2015)

I hope HBO picks this up as I trust they would be able to maintain the production quality and I doubt they would try and censor shit.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 23, 2015)

I absolutely adore this show.

But 3 seasons maybe enough.

I'll wait to see how this season ends.

If it returns though I would rather it goes to Netflix or something.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 23, 2015)

They cancelled it? Really? Well, I suppose that is not really that surprising given its ratings. Curious to see how they are going to end this now. As for another network picking it up, if they can keep the same staff and don't try censoring it or anything, that would be nice.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 23, 2015)

FUCK NBC
FUCK YOU

AND FUCK YOU FOR EVEN CONSIDERING RATINGS

THIS SERIES IS BEAUTIFUL AS FUCK

HBO OR NETFLIX PLEASE PICK IT UP


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 23, 2015)

Honestly, I don't even care. As long as I get Fuller on American Gods, I'm fine.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

Mason and Margot are coming back.  Makes me feel less worse about the cancellation.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 23, 2015)

I like Mason, but not sure I'd want him as a series regular. Margot.... Sorry, another shoehorned "strong female character" that actually has nothing relevant to do a la Alana.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 23, 2015)

Frankly, I find Bedelia more annoying so far. No, I think Freddie Lounds is the most interesting female character so far..


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

I do like Freddie.  And I enjoyed Hobbs.  Hell.  Alana is the only female character I really can't stand so far.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 23, 2015)

i think if they'd've tweaked it a bit after season 2, maybe make it a family friendly sitcom were Hannibal and Will are roomates (w/ out the homoerotic subtext) it might have survived.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 23, 2015)

Freddie is great, in fact probably my 3rd favorite after Hanni and Will.

Alana... I keep getting the impression they thought they need to have a central female character to fill the place of Molly and Clarice, but they aren't really interested in her. So she is just sort of dragged along. Margot suffers from the same.

Speaking of Clarice,  it seems they really didn't get the rights to her. So even if we got season 4, they would need to invent a placeholder character for her.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2015)

I like Margot quite a bit.  We differ on her guys.  It was a great delight for me to see her gain an advantageous position over her brother Mason.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 24, 2015)

Freddie is pretty terrible I don't know what you guys mean.



>not getting the complexity of bedelia's character

topkek



On a serious note hannibal airs thursday nights right? How did they think they will possibly get the amount of people watching? Place it on friday night or in the weekend.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2015)

Friday night was the deathslot

Honestly it never stood a chance since the only other available option was weekdays after 10 PM due to the graphic content of the show


----------



## Jay. (Jun 24, 2015)

friday is worse than thursday? I have no idea about american tv schedules anyway. Just throwed it in. Thursday was terrible.

sunday would have been a risk. that would have been for a small amount of time, in which both series air episodes, a fucking war for the viewers between game of thrones and hannibal.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

Friday is definitely a terrible slot for shows, especially at 10pm.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 24, 2015)

silly america that's the hot time in germany


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2015)

yeah well we have social lives on the weekends since we actually work our asses off during the week

a concept foreign to lazy yurop


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

i merely raised an eyebrow


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2015)

The UK doesn't count :unionjackpelican


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, Thursday has traditionally been a major TV day in the US. Basically Hannibal was cancelled while occupying the ER/Hill Street Blues/LA Law slot.


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 24, 2015)

Jay. said:


> silly america that's the hot time in germany




Errr... what? I can't even name a single good TV show on air at Friday 10 PM.

But then again German TV's content is 90% trash anyway.


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 24, 2015)

Speaking of German TV: Was Hannibal ever on air here?

I remember I saw the very first episode on... Sat 1 or something, but I really can't remember if it was more.


----------



## Jay. (Jun 24, 2015)

shinobu not watching let's dance


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2015)

so many relationships and lives affected by hannibal ;___;


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 26, 2015)

Everybody lives?

Well everybody who didn't die, can no longer live a normal life.

I love going through these traumatic flashbacks alongside the characters.

Seeing just how broken they are.

It's like Hannibal chewed them up and spat them out.

Just tasting them before spitting them out.

And of course episodes are still just as beautifully stylish as ever.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 26, 2015)

I've believed for a long time now that just about every character in this show is the best performance of that character ever. The best Graham, the best Crawford, and, yes, the best Lecter.


But Ra?l Esparza's performance of Chilton is off the fucking charts. Simply phenomenal.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> I've believed for a long time now that just about every character in this show is the best performance of that character ever. The best Graham, the best Crawford, and, yes, the best Lecter.
> 
> 
> But Ra?l Esparza's performance of Chilton is off the fucking charts. Simply phenomenal.





Agreed in all other cases, but I still rate William Petersen from Manhunter as the best Will Graham by an inch.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 26, 2015)

what's in the letter


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 26, 2015)

Good episode, the guy who plays Chilton killed it.

#fuckNBC


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 26, 2015)

I love Mason Verger so much.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

Blunt said:


> what's in the letter



it was john donne's 'a fever'







> O wrangling schools, that search what fire
> Shall burn this world, had none the wit
> Unto this knowledge to aspire,
> That this her feaver might be it?
> ...


----------



## Jay. (Jun 27, 2015)

Mason is really fucking awesome


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 27, 2015)

Mason would be fucking awesome if they kept the same actor (Boardwalk's Jimmy)

disappointed

also this season is a snorefest


----------



## Brian (Jun 27, 2015)

No Michael Pitt :/ Verger is still great, kinda reminds me of Gary Oldman's version. Chilton stirring the pot was even greater.

And Alana finally becomes interesting as Verger's benefactor.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2015)

Jon Snow said:


> Mason would be fucking awesome if they kept the same actor (Boardwalk's Jimmy)
> 
> disappointed
> 
> also this season is a snorefest



u know nothing


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KdA0cAw_ngk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insane111 (Jul 2, 2015)

I wish they would've adjusted the soundtrack volume for season 3. The disparity between vocals and the music still borders on being really obnoxious at times.

I suppose there are some "patches" I could do, like turning down my subwoofer perhaps 9db every time I watch Hannibal. If only I wasn't a lazy bastard.


Or switching on normalization on my receiver every time I watch, but that is just blasphemy. Forget that


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 2, 2015)

Jon Snow said:


> Mason would be fucking awesome if they kept the same actor (Boardwalk's Jimmy)
> 
> disappointed
> 
> also this season is a snorefest



Agreed. What I've seen up till now certainly isn't at the level of the previous seasons


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 2, 2015)

A snorefest not at the level of the previous seasons? 

Okay, one could discuss whether or not episode 1 was a good start, but ep 2 was, imo, one of the best eps in the whole series. Ep 4 was a really nice rewind, clearing up with open ends from season 2. Although ep 3 was probably a bit long-winded at some parts the character development was pretty interesting.

So... wat u watching?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 2, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> A snorefest not at the level of the previous seasons?
> 
> Okay, one could discuss whether or not episode 1 was a good start, but ep 2 was, imo, one of the best eps in the whole series. Ep 4 was a really nice rewind, clearing up with open ends from season 2. Although ep 3 was probably a bit long-winded at some parts the character development was pretty interesting.
> 
> So... wat u watching?



Only saw the first 3 episodes so far 

Second was okayish, though the ending was a bit longwinded. Overall, it just lacks the tensions of the previous season, while the first season was stronger due to the in-episode plotlines (murder cases). True, s3 will probably grow on me just as s2 did, but so far it's not as good as s2 was imho. I just feel like there are too many parts which take ten minutes but could just as well have been done in two.

The first episode though.. I am ashamed to admit that I literally fell asleep


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 3, 2015)

Jon Snow said:


> Mason would be fucking awesome if they kept the same actor (Boardwalk's Jimmy)
> 
> disappointed
> 
> also this season is a snorefest



They couldn't. Michael Pitt is a massive dick. There was a reason Boardwalk Empire cut him out as early as it did. His dickishness matches his acting ability.

Let's just say he was born to play Mason Verger.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 3, 2015)

Jack vs. The Chesapeake Ripper

Round 2...FIGHT!


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 3, 2015)

Fantastic episode!  Loved the presentation of the two relics, the bridle and bowels-out hanging illustration.


But that ass whoopin' tho...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 3, 2015)

well, that was awesome

i tell you what, jack knows how to put a beat-down on a guy

SO satisfying


----------



## Blunt (Jul 3, 2015)

fucking died at mason 

"spitters are quitters and you don't strike me as a quitter"


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 3, 2015)

Jack should join an underground fight club and his fighting name should be 'The Widower'.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2015)

the asswhooping was real

and so satisfying


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 3, 2015)

The Widower vs. The Chesapeake Ripper, Round 1:
Winner, The Chesapeake Ripper

[YOUTUBE]7vwHATDeJhU[/YOUTUBE]

The Widower vs. The Chesapeake Ripper, Round 2:
Winner, The Widower

[YOUTUBE]9YSd4nAFKR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VmiCzjgmqxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Jul 3, 2015)

視差 said:


> the asswhooping was real
> 
> and so satisfying



Right? was laughing throughout the entirety of that shit


----------



## Jay. (Jul 4, 2015)

Anyone else knew that Will  is gonna get thrown off before it happened?  that scene was bad executed and predictable


But great episode. Pazzi guy is a twat for leaving his back and not having hannibal in sight


That ending scene was so fucking awesome

I mean it really felt satisfying i was like really feeling jack's relief


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 4, 2015)

This whole scene with Jack was awesome in every second.

From his "I'm so tired of this shit"-look up to Hannibal, to the "How do you feel when I'm gone?" - "ALIVE!" ... perfect.

Jack finally degraded the arrogant chess player.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2015)

"A significant demographic in Hannibal's viewing numbers seem to be women, which comes to no surprise, as technically, it is a cooking show"


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 5, 2015)

Dat ass whopping by Jack


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 5, 2015)

Jay. said:


> Anyone else knew that Will  is gonna get thrown off before it happened?  that scene was bad executed and predictable
> 
> 
> But great episode. Pazzi guy is a twat for leaving his back and not having hannibal in sight
> ...



I saw the train thing coming too. The way Will flipped was pretty goofy. I should look for a gif on tumblr.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anyone know about the Blu-Rays, specifically for season 1? I see there is a 1-disc version, and that Amazon dropped the 3-disc one and is only selling the single now.

Is that single disc simply a 150gb disc, instead of three 50gb discs? Or is there another difference?

And I don't even see a 1-disc version of season 2 anywhere, the inconsistency annoys me


----------



## Amanda (Jul 6, 2015)

Watched eps 3 - 5 back to back. The pacing is all over the place this season: first it drags like one of those snails and then it suddenly speeds up. I suppose compressing two seasons into one out of budget issues shows here. 

But glad that the story changes gears in eps 4 and 5. Hopefully the pace stays faster in the later half as they have a new serial killer to catch.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2015)

Amazon and Netflix passed on season 4. Show's over.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 7, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Amazon and Netflix passed on season 4. Show's over.



Really? That's too bad.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 7, 2015)

> @MikeBarbre I'M SORRY TO REPORT @amazon AND @netflix HAVE PASSED ON #HANNIBAL S4 BUT WE'RE STILL INVESTIGATING POSSIBILITIES



Those assholes, they don't know good stuff when they see it.

NBC has something decent for once, yet they keep geting raped for it repeatedly. The irony burns.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 7, 2015)

I kinda feared it.

Disappointing. Even if they say they're investigating other possibilities, my hopes are low now.



> "My idea for Season 4 was perhaps one of the coolest yet. So I would love to do it in some capacity. It would have explored the Hannibal-Will Graham relationship in a much deeper fashion than the series ever has before." - Bryan Fuller on season 4


----------



## Ae (Jul 7, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Amazon and Netflix passed on season 4. Show's over.



These wounds, they will not heal.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 7, 2015)

One complaint I see a lot, which I can't really argue against, is about the pacing. If it manages to live I hope they finally fix that.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 7, 2015)

My heart will go on. If season 3 is anything to go by, the show is just on the road to get lost in harping about Hannigram in dimly little sets with little forwards movement and lot of vaguely poetic bullshit. I still like it, sure, but still this might be the right time to fold and count yourself a winner.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 7, 2015)

> It looks like bad news for Hannibal fans, with producer Bryan Fuller revealing that both Netflix and Amazon have passed on the opportunity to buy up the rights to a potential fourth series of the cult TV show.


I don't think it's gonna come back.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 7, 2015)

It's not fair that shows like Geordie Shore get 10 seasons and this only gets 3


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 8, 2015)

Jack delivered some serious ass whooping 



Ms. Jove said:


> Amazon and Netflix passed on season 4. Show's over.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 8, 2015)

T_________________________________________T


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 10, 2015)

i'm not too sure i understand chiyo's motivations and agenda
even tho she's said it straight out, unless she's supremely confident that she can get what she wants all by herself, she kinda seems to be self-sabotaging


*Spoiler*: __ 



how the fuck did we go from hannibal cutting into will's skull to mason's pig farm?! did my copy of the episode miss some intermediary explanation or was there just none?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2015)

There was nothing wrong with your copy


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 10, 2015)

welp guess it'll be explained, then

also man

"he's under the table"

i legit laughed


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2015)

yeah i'm sure it'll be the first thing explained next episode


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 10, 2015)

Mason probably had people tailing will and jack and they apprehended him as he was cutting into will


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 10, 2015)

Margot/Alana


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> yeah i'm sure it'll be the first thing explained next episode



Inspector Jabroni is working for Mason.  Bedelia tipped them off as to where Lector was.





Dr.Douchebag said:


> Margot/Alana


----------



## Amanda (Jul 10, 2015)

I take Mason isn't intended to be a p*d*p**** in this continuum? Just a sadist.

The music that played when Will came to see Hannibal was the same that played at the season 2 finale when he came to Hannibal's house and faced him.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 10, 2015)

This is the most erotically charged episode yet.

Even besides the lesbian sex scene.


----------



## olaf (Jul 10, 2015)

it's hard to make lesbain sex enve gayer that it is

but here we are

kaleidoscope made everything look like a vagina


----------



## Amanda (Jul 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2tPdu-CzyaA[/YOUTUBE]

The first half of this season would really have deserved the whole season of its own. 

But then again, if they had made season 3 as they originally planned it - up until Hannibal getting jailed - then we would never have gotten the chance to see the Red Dragon material.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2015)

Next episode is going to be a bloodbath.  Half the cast could be killed off.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 11, 2015)

what did mason say at the end

i really thought will is dead for a moment tbh

should have left the cliffhanger with hannibal cutting will


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 11, 2015)

^ Mason said: “Gentleman, welcome to Muskrat Farms.”


----------



## Amanda (Jul 11, 2015)

They have now adapted the novel / movie Hannibal into this tv series continuum as well. They have used ideas and images from Silence of the Lambs. We are about to see Red Dragon adapted. They don't have the rights to the character of Clarice Starling. After this season is over, is there something crucial left that we were robbed of?

 I assume what was still on the table was Hannibal's eventual escape and Will coming after him.... But we already saw that plot this season.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 11, 2015)

margot asking about collecting semen makes me think they'll keep mason's book death

idk if they'll get to that before this season ends

probably will


----------



## Jay. (Jul 11, 2015)

you guys and your books jfyi i didnt read them and yeah you are spoiling me since season 1 but i always shut up

chill a bit with the insight of further events bros


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Blunt (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2015)

I have waited my whole life for this


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh no.

Freddy...


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

Chills. That's all I have.


Chills...



Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



what i'm anticipating the most from seeing this

r.i.p.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



They already finished Bella's story arc by letting her die, eventhough in the books it happened much later. 

If Fuller knew or guessed this will be the last season, he might have been more at ease with killing off reoccuring characters .

So yes, both Freds might bite it this season...


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 14, 2015)

Finally got to watch episodes 5 and 6. Jack kicking Hannibal's ass was so good. I have been waiting for something like this for a while now lol But he shouldn't have let him leave. And Chiyo... First she throws Will off the train and then she shoots him. Come on lol I admit I was a bit surprised by the Margot/Alana scene. Curious to see what Mason has in store for them now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2015)

Since it hasn't been mentioned, Hannibal has been moved to Saturdays, starting this week.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2015)

wtf it has?  fuk u NBC


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 15, 2015)

Saturday is a bad day for it?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 15, 2015)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Saturday is a bad day for it?


yeah because people are out doing shit

ratings are going to plummet even further making it that much more undesirable to the few options it still has left for a continuation


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 15, 2015)

Tactics, huh? 

Why?


----------



## Amanda (Jul 15, 2015)

They just don't care anymore and are letting the ship go down.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 15, 2015)

I will pray that the viewer rate will increase anyway


----------



## olaf (Jul 15, 2015)

Jay. said:


> I will pray that the viewer rate will increase anyway


But it doesn't matter anyway now


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just enjoy what we have, but accept that it's over.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 15, 2015)

never ;__;


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 15, 2015)

Apparently City TV (Canadian network) is still showing it on Thursdays .


Hopefully it's true considering all the filming that was done in Toronto.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow, that was some fuckin episode.  

Glen Fleshler was great


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 17, 2015)

how did i know that crazy fucker put a baby inside a pig


----------



## olaf (Jul 18, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> how did i know that crazy fucker put a baby inside a pig


because Mason and his buddy talked about pigs & how great they are almost as much as they talked about eating Hannibal?


----------



## Jay. (Jul 18, 2015)

sick episode


didn't understand a lot of things but that's cause my english is terrible


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Not a big fan of this Mason.  He talks about his father too much.  It's embarrassing.  Margot on the other hand is a delight.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

i also just wasn't quite sure of what was happening
felt a little confused, especially during the final conversation between the two

it all seemed very abstract 
may rewatch with subtitles or sth


----------



## Brian (Jul 18, 2015)

I thought Will was getting sliced and diced for a sec, again.  

Hannibal looked so heartbroken when Will decided to cut his ties with him, almost felt bad. 

I'm so hyped for the Red Dragon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 18, 2015)

By surrendering himself, Hannibal denies both Will and Jack. Serial buzzkiller.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Sweet episode.  Pretty brutal too.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

WAD said:


> By surrendering himself, Hannibal denies both Will and Jack. Serial buzzkiller.



to be fair, at that point, Will didn't give a shit at all


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Tough break for Mason.  But he should have seen it coming after all of the bullshit he pulled.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> to be fair, at that point, Will didn't give a shit at all



Well, no. Will wanted Hannibal to elude the police and everyone else once again and disappear once again. He's actually fed up with him. But by getting caught, Will now will always know where Hannibal is, and will always be on his mind.


----------



## teddy (Jul 19, 2015)

Even when Hannibal loses, he wins


----------



## olaf (Jul 19, 2015)

I bet it was Cordell who set up the pig nursery (that pig themed toys killed me)

It speaks volumes about Katherine Isabelles acting that sha managed to make that batshit insane scene feel real and grounded.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Mason just couldn't fucking resist.  He was in deep shit.  He had to know he was in deep shit when Alana informed him that everyone was dead.

And then he saw Margot's face.  The way he told her it was her surrogate.  He needled her one last time even though he wasn't holding any more cards.  I guess some people can't overcome their nature.  I would have been impressed with his resilience if he had started begging her to spare him when she showed up.

The last moments of his life made for a great visual.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 19, 2015)

Was disappointed not to see Hannibal's rampage to save Will


----------



## Amanda (Jul 19, 2015)

Great episode! After the slow and off feeling start to the season, now this show finally feels like old Hannibal again. 

Facing our imminent farewells to the series, I'm just so so happy they fitted season 3 and 4 into one, and that we will now get to see our Red Dragon and the book canon come to life! 

It makes one wonder tho, how will this season end? Now it needs to be not only a satisfying season ending, but a satisfying end for the entire series.



ae said:


> I loved the show but I'm slowly losing interest




Only six more episodes left, you can stay around for that.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 19, 2015)

"This is my design..."


----------



## Amanda (Jul 19, 2015)

I know it's massively late, but these are some satisfying GIFs:


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah.  Jack really kicked Hannibal's ass.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

James Bond said:


> Was disappointed not to see Hannibal's rampage to save Will


Chiyoh might have gotten most of the kills.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 22, 2015)

So if the show wasn't getting cancelled, this story would have taken the entire season and episodes 8-13 would have been season 4, right? Tbh, can't say I mind they merged them. While it definitely wasn't bad, at times I caught myself being bored. 
Anyway, as for episode 7, man I thought that Hannibal was late and that Will actually lost his face there lol At least Mason is gone. Never really liked him much. Almost felt bad for Hannibal when Will told him that he doesn't want to be friends with him anymore. Next episode seems like it is going to be good.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 22, 2015)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> So if the show wasn't getting cancelled, this story would have taken the entire season and episodes 8-13 would have been season 4, right? Tbh, can't say I mind they merged them. While it definitely wasn't bad, at times I caught myself being bored.




Where did you get that from?  'Cause afaik season 3 was finished before season 4 got cancelled.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 22, 2015)

Don't remember tbh, that's why I was asking. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 22, 2015)

season 4 would have been so epic

still hoping someone picks the series up but we are drawing out of time they would need to start shooting next month and i can imagine the actors making pressure on a final decision since they have other projects etc

this really sucks

it's really gonna end in six episodes
someone needs to burn nbc down


----------



## Amanda (Jul 22, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Where did you get that from?  'Cause afaik season 3 was finished before season 4 got cancelled.




The original plan Bryan Fuller told us many times about was that season 3 would be Hannibal on the run and season 4 would be Red Dragon. However,  after season 2 Fuller told that when they sat down to plan season 3, they realized they don't have the budget for a whole season filmed on location in Europe. 

So the Hannibal on the run plot got squeezed into 7 episodes and the rest was filmed cheaply back in sets in Toronto.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 23, 2015)

Jay. said:


> season 4 would have been so epic
> 
> still hoping someone picks the series up but we are drawing out of time they would need to start shooting next month and i can imagine the actors making pressure on a final decision since they have other projects etc
> 
> ...



It's not NBC 

People just dropped it for some weird reason 

Maybe HBO takes it. Would fit in there.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 23, 2015)

Finally found a stream with English subs and rewatched it. Truly a relief to get all the details of the dialogues and Mason's puns. 

If only someone would take it up. Don't want to accept that I see Will for only 6 more episodes, now that he's going back to be the brilliant profiler again.


----------



## Shivers (Jul 24, 2015)

Will's wife is so depressingly plain. Especially compared to Alana or Margot. I guess being insanely good-looking doesn't bag you an equal or close partner long-term if you're spooky and a little nuts.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 24, 2015)

^It fits though, she seems to be the opposite of what Hannibal calls his previous life.


I liked this episode, this Toothfairy/Dragon dude is an animal.  I'm guessing the rest of the season will be a race to the next full moon..?  It was nice to see Will back breaking down a crime scene, I feel like I haven't seen that in a long time.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Won't be watching the episode till tomorrow night.  What's the latest with Alana?  Hannibal is her patient now?


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 24, 2015)

It's been a while since Will last did that "That's my design" thing. The Red Dragon seems interesting I suppose. Curious to see how things are going to be between Will and Hannibal now.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 25, 2015)

Link removed


great episode still can't believe they are dropping this art


the symbolism with the moon and the glass cut out was insane


i was a bit surprised that red dragon dude shoots that much i thought he'd kill more beastly


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 25, 2015)

Okay I need to rewatch this ep later tonight. I wasn't paying enough attention.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 25, 2015)

Uh, I actually felt bad when the kids died. Usually I can handle the death scenes in the series, but children are off limits. 



Jay. said:


> i was a bit surprised that red dragon dude shoots that much i thought he'd kill more beastly




It was explained in the book and the movie adaptations, so they might explain it here too.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 25, 2015)

okay great cause i expected some beastly stuff you know


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 25, 2015)

Shivers said:


> Will's wife is so depressingly plain. Especially compared to Alana or Margot. I guess being insanely good-looking doesn't bag you an equal or close partner long-term if you're spooky and a little nuts.



well one slept with a serial killer and the other basically seduced him and got herself pregnant so can't blame will for not wanting the 'hot and crazy' woman  

I do love how Alana's sassiness level has gone up by like 1000% in these 3 years


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Yep Will is going for the "healthy and sane" relationship here. Can't blame him. It was good to see him laughing genuinely.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 27, 2015)

Jay. said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> great episode still can't believe they are dropping this art
> ...



a casual reminder that the shooting deaths in the first episode of season 1 was the red dragon's handiwork as well


----------



## Jay. (Jul 27, 2015)

i hope you didn't spoil me


----------



## Amanda (Jul 27, 2015)

Jay. said:


> i hope you didn't spoil me




He didn't and it has been discussed here before.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 2, 2015)

WHAT A POWERFUL EPISODE


I LOVED HOW THEY DELIVERED THE "TRUST ME I AM SMILING" LINE

AND THE CINEMATOGRAPHY is so fucking gooooooooooooood 



that dop should win an emmy for this artistic work


the end was pretty awesome


all in all great episode



too bad that they made the blind gf from dollarhyde a cute black woman she already kicks my feelz


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 2, 2015)

Can't say I am glad Freddie is back. Still find her rather annoying but I admit I did giggle at the back box comment. Alana sure is doing well, still being with Margot and having a kid (and the Verger money as well). Never liked Hannibal's almost superhuman sense of smell, think it is so over the top.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 2, 2015)

yeah freddie is fucking annoying. i guess it's her face. in the bookz she was decent.


Also anyone got Hannibal's reference to the lesbian loving?


"finger waging"



His sense of smell is pretty realistic actually. Especially in such a sterile place. Not to mentoin that he is sitting in that "prison" for 3 years or something. He notices all kind of smells that differ from the odd prison smell.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Hannibal got the best of Alana during that exchange.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 2, 2015)

To be honest, no he didn't. She definitely did.

She's right. If there's anything Hannibal fears, it's not pain or death; it's indignity.

Elegance is more important than suffering.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2015)

abigail


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 3, 2015)

Alana has definitely upped her game in those three years.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## olaf (Aug 8, 2015)

damn you Bedelia, why do you make sticking your arm into someones throat look so sexy?

speaking of sexy, Reba touching tiger was just electric.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 9, 2015)

They weren't exactly that subtle about it  
That scene with the painting was weird and man the Dragon is freakishly strong.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2015)

so we learned a thing or two about bedelia


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 9, 2015)

i knew it


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

that may have been, at least at face value, the dumbest-ever hannibal episode
man, that silly, cheap-looking gfx of him turning into a dragon, that even cheaper looking visual of reba becoming the woman clothed in the sun, and then him EATING THE FREAKING PAINTING LMAO

i'm assuming the last one was in the book, right? fuller would never have put something so stupid in unless it was canonical and pivotal. i bet it hurt him to do it

i'm kinda hoping that the silly gfx transformations were cheap-looking on purpose and fuller is playing it for a laugh, at least when dolarhyde is flaunting himself to hannibal in that conversation

also, "acts of extreme cruelty require extreme empathy"
the purest babble


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2015)

its from the book


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Blunt said:


> its from the book



figures

fucking thomas harris


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 11, 2015)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> They weren't exactly that subtle about it
> That scene with the painting was weird and man the Dragon is freakishly strong.



Haven't read the books but read somewhere that the dragon is an exceptionally fit man and could have entered bodybuilding competitions despite his age or something


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Haven't read the books but read somewhere that the dragon is an exceptionally fit man and could have entered bodybuilding competitions despite his age or something



Yeah, he does seem like he is in very good shape.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 11, 2015)

If one were to read the books, which one would they start with?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 12, 2015)

Fruit Monger said:


> If one were to read the books, which one would they start with?




Read them chronologically. Red Dragon > The Silence of the Lambs > Hannibal.

Hannibal Rising doesn't exist, it was just a bad dream.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2015)

I have read Red Dragon.  And yes.  Dolarhyde is described as being almost like a body builder.  Dude is super strong.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 12, 2015)

These episodes are dull if you've seen and/or read Red Dragon. Wish Fuller would go back to doing his own thing with the characters instead of recreating these now classic scenes. Even the otherwise mesmerizing moment with Reba and the tiger had already been done in Manhunter.

Can't argue with the pace though. Almost done with the book already.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 14, 2015)

never 4get


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 15, 2015)

Break this week or?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 15, 2015)

No there is no break.


----------



## olaf (Aug 15, 2015)

Will sure knew how to pick a wife, and Hannibal is one envious fucker


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 15, 2015)

No one else can have Will but him lol They do make a cute couple


----------



## Jay. (Aug 16, 2015)

crawford and alana are so dumb. they are so busy trying to outgame hannibal and trying to corner him that they gave up their best card. They shouldn't have told Hannibal that they know. Should have wired him without knowing. At this rate Hannibal's dignity doesn't mean shit to him. He just wants to see the world burn.


Also that house scene was intense. The suspense was killing the shit out of me.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 16, 2015)

but Hannibal betrays himself after the Brooklyn Museum incident and the attack on Will's family in readily apparent and obvious ways; the kind of ruse you're talking about would fool no one


----------



## James Bond (Aug 16, 2015)

The whole Dragon/Will's wife and kid scene really irked me for several reasons;

*1.* BS super hearing by his wife, like maybe would have been more believable if we had seen Will showing her a few things to stay safe.

*2.* Dragon making an attempt without Will being there. This one really irked me because obviously he wants to kill the whole family and that includes Will where if he had succeeded he would've only got the wife/kid therefore his "ritual" would have been basically voided in a way. I figure this blunder was put in to create a dramatic event in the episode but could've easily just had him kill off another family and prepare more for Will's family next...

Maybe I am being harsh but the whole thing just didn't feel right when watching it.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 16, 2015)

James Bond said:


> The whole Dragon/Will's wife and kid scene really irked me for several reasons;
> 
> *1.* BS super hearing by his wife, like maybe would have been more believable if we had seen Will showing her a few things to stay safe.
> 
> ...


1.trust me if you live in a house basically in nowhere you notice every sound and it looked like she had a light sleep. 
i agree with the rest tho

2.
he broke his rite cause of desperation (being in love with blind girl is confusing him.)


----------



## Brian (Aug 23, 2015)

Well Dr. Chilton does make the perfect sacrifice, bitch never dies.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 28, 2015)

Exceptional ending and the right way to complete the dynamic of the two main characters, along with the Red Dragon in how he was connected to the representation of their characters that has been building up. These dudes deliver on their finales consistently. This one is right up there with Mizumono, if not higher, as one of the best season finales I have seen. If this is it for the show I am satisfied with that, only just a couple questions that were kind of not touched on much but not a big deal.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 28, 2015)

I knew he wouldn't kill Lounds even though that's what happened in the books since he turned him into a chick. Gotta keep sjws happy 

Hopefully if this show comes back Fuller isn't in charge. Why did he turn Will and Hannibal into borderline homos?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 28, 2015)

NO!

IT'S OVER!


----------



## Amanda (Aug 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it ends with a literal cliff hanger?  





After this, I don't feel like there's any need for another season. Perhaps some special episode after a while would be nice. But the show came to a full, satisfying ending and left our tellies on a high note. Bravo,  Fuller, Bravo!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2015)

the second half of season 3 was definitely the weakest of the series but this was a great episode (altho I still hate the cruelty=empathy line a lot)

idk maybe im a romantic sucker but Hannibal and Will's send off was perfect 

i think it is very unlikely I'll be as passionate about any other show after this


----------



## Amanda (Aug 29, 2015)

So what do you think, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



did they survive? And what is going on with Bedelia?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



if the series remains definitively concluded, Hannibal and Will are both dead, and Bedelia snapped and decided to eat herself while preparing seats at her table for Will and Hannibal should they have shown up

obviously if by some grace of god the series ever gets picked up again, they will both miraculously live


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 29, 2015)

Bedelia expected Hannibal to come straight for her, so she prepared in advance.


----------



## olaf (Aug 29, 2015)

so when will they show the alternative ending to finale, where Will and Hannibal make out at the end?

I mean they HAD to film it, even if it was for blooper reel


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 29, 2015)

It was a nice finale. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It was nice seeing Hannibal and Will fighting together against the Dragon and that fall was a nice ending for them. I thought they might kiss or something right before that. That scene was so suggestive  What's with Bedelia and her leg though? Is that in case the show is miraculously continued or something?


 Too bad it ended but you never know. It could return in some form in the future.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

WAD said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that can't have been it

it must just be hannibal (the show) using its weirdly stretchy time to accommodate hannibal (the character) finding bedelia and preparing her leg for her before zooming off to have his climax with will (double entendre intended)


----------



## James Bond (Aug 29, 2015)

No way Bedelia prepared her own leg, that had Hannibal written all over it.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 29, 2015)

So Hanibal teleported to her house, took off her leg, made her look nice, teleported back to the red dragon's house while she waited for him to come back?

What? No.

She cut off her own leg and was waiting for him to show up.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> So Hanibal teleported to her house, took off her leg, made her look nice, teleported back to the red dragon's house while she waited for him to come back?
> 
> What? No.
> 
> She cut off her own leg and was waiting for him to show up.



do you watch this show?

it's had really flexible time long before now

hannibal going to kidnap gideon, taking the time to arrange the police officers guarding gideon by stapling them to the ceiling and leaving their guts artfully hanging out, coming back having kidnapped gideon from them, and still having time to have sex with alana, is just as unlikely

but that's more or less what happened

hannibal's complicated frame-up of chilton also happened in an improbably small timeframe

and your version is way more ridiculous. she cut off her _own_ leg? and then prepared it, and a whole meal with it, and arranged it all, in that way that we've seen only hannibal do?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes. She cut off her own leg. That is how much Hannibal has messed her up.

She served up her own leg on a platter for him before he could arrive.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Yes. She cut off her own leg. That is how much Hannibal has messed her up.
> 
> She served up her own leg on a platter for him before he could arrive.



that's dumb

u dumb son


----------



## James Bond (Aug 30, 2015)

Or... it was a cliffhanger ending meant to imply Hannibal survived the fall which is how I took it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 30, 2015)

_Is Hannibal Lecter in love with me?_


----------



## olaf (Aug 30, 2015)

Bedelia's table was set for three

who is the third person? surely not will


----------



## James Bond (Aug 30, 2015)

olaf said:


> Bedelia's table was set for three
> 
> who is the third person? surely not will



No one else makes sense.


----------



## Brian (Aug 30, 2015)

Pretty much Will is going around eating people with Hannibal


----------



## olaf (Aug 31, 2015)

James Bond said:


> No one else makes sense.


I've seen speculation that mentioned Lady Murasaki and/or someone else from Hannibals past (which would mean this scene was intended more as a foreshadowing of never happening season 4)

this is somewhat curious since Fuller himsel pointed out table for three on twitter


----------



## Blunt (Aug 31, 2015)

not reading the thread because i havent seen the ep yet

i 

i don't know if i can watch it


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that's dumb
> 
> u dumb son


You're dumb.

She cut off her leg, and waited for Hannibal (and Will) to arrive.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2015)

nah son

u dumb


----------



## James Bond (Sep 1, 2015)

"*The foreshadowing was certainly delightfully heavy in this episode.*

And yet it still feels like a little bit of a surprise at the end. [The post-credits scene with Bedelia] was very intentionally setting up another season of the story … essentially saying that Hannibal could’ve survived."


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> nah son
> 
> u dumb




What you never cooked and prepared a fine dinning meal after freshly amputating your leg?  

Step your game up brah


----------



## Amanda (Sep 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> that's dumb
> 
> u dumb son





tari101190 said:


> You're dumb.
> 
> She cut off her leg, and waited for Hannibal (and Will) to arrive.





Lucaniel said:


> nah son
> 
> u dumb




Quality discussion right there. 



James Bond said:


> "*The foreshadowing was certainly delightfully heavy in this episode.*
> 
> And yet it still feels like a little bit of a surprise at the end. [The post-credits scene with Bedelia] was very intentionally setting up another season of the story … essentially saying that Hannibal could’ve survived."




Of course Bryan Fuller doesn't want to let his darlings die, but imo it'd be the best ending for them. Especially for Will. 

Anyway, I still don't think we'll ever get season 4, but perhaps a few special episodes at some point. 

Not sure where the plot would go to, though. Will and Hannibal go on a killing spree together and the Clarice Starling surrogate tries to catch them?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 1, 2015)

Chilton as Buffalo Bill, evidently


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2015)

Fruit Monger said:


> What you never cooked and prepared a fine dinning meal after freshly amputating your leg?
> 
> Step your game up brah



i'm not entirely sure, but i believe that could be accurately be called REAL TRAP SHIT


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

Best show i ever watched. I missed season 3 episode 6 of this show.


----------



## Fierce (Sep 12, 2015)

Second half of season 3 was weak, but the final minutes of the finale was great.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 13, 2015)

As a Tolkienist I always vote for the eagle solution.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 18, 2015)

hot damn that finale


----------



## Jay. (Dec 7, 2015)

Man I just watched that finale.

I waited all this time on purpose cause I knew it would be the last episode.

I dragged this shit out as long as I could but finally my body gave in. I couldn't take the suspense anymore


Not sure why people here think Bedelia prepared her own leg for Hannibal. Only Hannibal has the surgical and culinary ability to do that. The table was set for 3... she was clearly sedated and the other two chairs were for Hannibal and Will. The show jumps in time a lot... this was obviously in the future, implying that Hannibal and Will survive the fall, and eventually they both hunt down Bedelia. Even the cliff "fall" of Hannibal and Will may not have really happened... considering the surreal imagery that permeates the show, it's perhaps more symbolic of their union than an actual fall.


Brilliant ending nontheless. The music was not typical for this show which made it so good in combination with the cinematography

I loved every second of this episode.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 7, 2015)

or they went to Bedelia's house after the escape and Hannibal drugged her, cut off her leg and cooked it. Will and Hannibal were having an aperitif when Dolarhyde shot through the window. Bedelia heard the whole thing in the dining room.


But Bed didn't do that to herself.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 6, 2016)

Why is this still sticked?


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 13, 2016)

Vino said:


> Why is this still sticked?




Because it will return


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 13, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> Because it will return



That's just speculations like Dexter coming back.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 13, 2016)

The third season ended perfectly, don't spoil it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Dec 4, 2016)

He is reborn


----------



## GhibliFox (Jul 29, 2018)

Mads Mikkelsen is the best!


----------



## Es (Aug 23, 2018)

Wait hol up


----------

